#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-23
<tritium> Hello.  I'm guessing the partitioner is common to ubuntu and mythbuntu.  I've tested daily builds 2/16 through 2/22, and I can never get past the partitioner.
<tritium> My setup is rather simple: 4 primary partitions (swap, / (ext3), /home (ext3), and /var/lib (XFS), setup manually.
<tritium> Unless formatting a 1 TB drive takes longer than 24 hours, in which case I'm just not being patient enough.
<tritium> The only way I was able to even run ubiquity today was to first install python-numpy, by the way.
<tritium> Even going with the automatic partitioning just hangs.
<ara> morning all :)
<ara> Remember that today is an Ubuntu Testing Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090223
<eeejay> ara: I remember!
<davmor2> Good Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
<eeejay> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Notification
<davmor2> eeejay: What attached program?
<ara> eeejay: cool test cases
<eeejay> davmor2: Follow "Attachments" link on the top of the wiki page
<eeejay> ara: I wrote them before I saw the actual spec, they could use some further work now that I have
<ara> eeejay: I was thinking about doing a checkbox + notification-osd testing day next Monday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090302
<ara> eeejay: do you want to help?
<eeejay> ara: Yes! Henrik told me it would be today, but I am glad it will be next week, don't feel ready yet. The testcases need wrk
<davmor2> eeejay: Now the system is actually in Jaunty I think it would be better to tell tester to alter volume etc to trigger the notify-osd but it is a good testcase for what it is worth :)
<ara> eeejay: OK. I will talk to Mirco today and I will be announcing the new testing day tomorrow if he agrees
<eeejay> davmor2: i agree. although different kinds of notifications should be tested, the volume one just has a giant graphic, need to test the text too
<eeejay> davmor2: if you could think of an easy way of bringing up a text notification..
<davmor2> eeejay: how about sending an email to yourself? disconnect wifi? I'm not sure what else is plugged into it.
<eeejay> davmor2: there used to be a System->Preferences->Notification app
<eeejay> davmor2: it was for notification-daemon (what we replaced), but it brought up test notifications
<davmor2> eeejay: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332014
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 332014 in notification-daemon ""Notification Settings" is available but has no effect when Notify OSD is used" [Medium,Triaged]
<eeejay> davmor2: your quick!
<davmor2> eeejay: spotted it a gbj on friday :)
<davmor2> brb breakfast :)
 * ara takes a break to prepare coffee
<davmor2> back
<davmor2> eeejay: What does notify-osd plug into exactly?
<eeejay> davmor2: how do you mean?
<eeejay> davmor2: notify-osd implements the notification daemon spec, it is a dbus service
<ara> already found 2 bugs on screen-profiles as part of the UTD
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen-profiles/+bug/333189
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 333189 in screen-profiles "Selecting the plain profile might confuse the user when trying to change the configuration" [Undecided,New]
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen-profiles/+bug/333180
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 333180 in screen-profiles "screen-profiles menu appears always I run screen" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ara: can you add the url for the bugs page to the channel header?
<davmor2> eeejay, ara: What I mean is which apps use it sorry.  So one of the instant messaging services do correct? as does evolution (which I've seen in action) Wifi is meant to but I've not seen that yet :( and volume and brightness.  Is that all or are there more?  It might be an idea to have a word with mirco before next week to get a full list of apps that support notify-osd so they can all be tested to ensure that rele
<eeejay> davmor2: don't want to take away the attention from screen.. but there is a list here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090223 | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> eeejay: cool so tying the apps currently supported into the test plan is a great way to test notify-osd so an idea might be to use pidgin, evolution, rhythmbox, volume/brightness and wifi which I think would cover pretty much the whole range on text and icons that notify-osd would use is that a fair assumption?
<eeejay> davmor2: yup!
<eeejay> davmor2: the dillema I have (I am new at test creating), is how do you test collab apps like evolution and pidgin without a willing victim
<davmor2> eeejay: the testcases are there for  willing victims that's their job :)
<eeejay> it would be nice if we had some sort of bot that would initiate conversations and participate in XMPP
<eeejay> ah, but it would take two willing victims!
<davmor2> eeejay: or someone with more than one test box I wonder what geek might fall into that category :)
<eeejay> i keep on unwillingly starting more and more screen sessions
<davmor2> ara: lvm sizing seems to be in place just running through the install to be certain
<ara> davmor2: cool
<davmor2> ara: ubiquity is screwed today :( so no live cd install tests bug 332978
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 332978 in ubiquity "missing dependency on python-numpy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332978
<ara> davmor2: :(
<ara> davmor2: how was the lvm testing?
<davmor2> just finished
<davmor2> lowered it to 20% so should be much smaller but we will see :)
<davmor2> meh fail
<davmor2> ara: not having much fun here with 20% resize of lvm
<ara> davmor2:  :(
 * cjwatson reports for LVM assistance in the testing day as ordered :-)
<davmor2> ara: by the looks of it I'll be working with keybuk and cjwatson to fix this lvm issue for a while just to keep you up to date :)
<ara> davmor2: is there a bug number?
<davmor2> maybe bug 332270
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<davmor2> might not be though
<davmor2> part of what we're chasing I think
<cjwatson> there's something a bit wrong with the LVM size question as well, although by and large I don't think these problems are its fault
 * ara -> lunch
<bFoor> hey all so im reading the testing day wiki is the a set time for this to start?
<davmor2> bFoor: It's started :)
<davmor2> just jump in and get involved :)
<ara> bFoor: if you have any questions, please, feel free to ask at any time
<davmor2> morning cgregan
<cgregan> morning davmor2
<bFoor> morning all
<brunogirin> Hi everybody, I'm trying to do my share testing day by taking UNR for a spin on my EeePC 701 but as it's the first time I do so, I have a newbie question: what essential info would you like to see in a bug report?
<charlie-tca> Here is a pretty good layout for the bug report: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Bug-Report-Layout
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I know :)
<brunogirin> Thanks charlie-tca! Bug report on its way :-)
<bFoor> is today for any bug or are they wanting to test certain things?
<davmor2> brunogirin: always check to see that there isn't already a report out there that you can add info to rather than creating a new one :)
<brunogirin> davmor2: will do
<charlie-tca> bFoor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090223#Which%20is%20the%20goal%20for%20this%20testing%20day?
<bFoor> Thanks!
<bFoor> wow this screen profile thing kicks ass
<davmor2> ara: add bugs moving onto something more interesting instead :)
<ara> davmor2: hehehe
<davmor2> cjwatson: oh by the way see if the lvm removal tool works cleanly for you it locks up for me I knew there was something else
<ara> brunogirin: also, cgregan is around, and he is the best person to help you testing the UNR images. Feel free to ask him ;-)
<cjwatson> davmor2: which LVM removal tool?
<davmor2> cjwatson: in the installer if it spots you have an lvm setup it triggers a screen to remove it even when you select whole drive installs
<davmor2> cjwatson: taking a photo now
<brunogirin> ara: no problem, all basics are working well so far but I'll ask him if I run into problems
<ara> brunogirin: :)
<manjo> cr3 ping
<cjwatson> davmor2: photos rarely help me
<cjwatson> davmor2: just logs will do, assuming the whole machine hasn't locked up
<davmor2> it does
<cjwatson> not my problem then :-)
<cjwatson> whole machine locks up => kernel
<davmor2> maybe not I just get a blue screen with grey bar at the bottom
<davmor2> but this time it's gone through
<cr3> manjo: pong, I have a conference call so I'll repong you in a bit
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll have a play with it after and see if I can get the logs for you :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: to tell whether the whole machine has locked up, press Alt-F2
<cjwatson> if VT switching works, the kernel is still alive
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's will do when I try to recreate it :)
<davmor2> ara: you know the screen profiles is that actually necessary?
<davmor2> in jaunty?
<ara> davmor2: well, it is a new feature. it was agreed as spec + blueprint in the last uds
<ara> davmor2: what do you mean by necessary?
<ara> davmor2: I think it is very useful
<davmor2> can you take a screenshot for me and I'll take one of screen running without profiles
<davmor2> ara^
<ara> davmor2: sure
<davmor2> ara: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/screen.html
<ara> davmor2: I sent mine to you by email
<davmor2> ara: that's without the sudo apt-get install screen-profiles
<davmor2> so they are the same then ponders on the difference between the 2
<ara> no, you have the bottom line with information, and you have options to scroll back and create new windows
<ara> have you read the test case?
<ara> davmor2: it is not a graphical tool, is a text tool
<ara> davmor2: gnome terminal remains the same
<davmor2> ara: I just checked synaptic screen-profiles is installed by default
<davmor2> that's the bit that had been throwing me it's been in by default for a while
<davmor2> so the sudo apt-get install screen-profiles is superfluous on jaunty
<eeejay> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/CaseAndPlanGuidelines
<brunogirin> cgregan: ubiquity crashes when trying to install on EeePC 701 4G with today's USB image build: what can I do to debug and provide more info?
<cjwatson> that's known
<cjwatson> 'sudo apt-get install python-numpy' first as a workaround
<cjwatson> brunogirin: ^-
<cgregan> ﻿brunogirin: I'm not sure...at that stage...we are getting any logs.
<cjwatson> cgregan: please see what I said above
<cgregan> cjwatson: Ah....
<cgregan> cjwatson: good
<davmor2> cgregan: Then do what I did and gingerly slap ones forehead and say D'oh
<cgregan> davmor2: :-)
<brunogirin> cgregan: ok, you've got everything that apport collected and some info I added here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+bug/333381 but I'm wondering if there's any more info I can provide such as hardware details, etc
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 333381 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]
<brunogirin> davmor2: done that too :-)
<cjwatson> there is no need for further details on that bug
<cjwatson> it is not hardware-dependent
<davmor2> ara: screen look better on a reboot and drop into console :)
<brunogirin> cjwatson: good to know, thanks, I can keep tinkering with other things then
<cjwatson> (I've marked it as a duplicate of the relevant master bug now)
<davmor2> cjwatson: so tomorrow the lvm hd size and ubiquity will work just need to kick the box till lvm install does too :)
<davmor2> yay now I've add openssh-server it works over ssh too :)
<davmor2> davmor21: evil twin enters room
<davmor2> ara: what do you think to the new media codec installer
<davmor2> eeejay: Notifications works well with rhythmbox anyway :)
<fuller9box> "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds, it is likely that something bad is going on, Waiting for 2mins before trying again"
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-24
<maco> hey guys, while you're running those jaunty live cds, can you follow the directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfoOutput ?
<benoxoft> hi everyone, i'm trying to install ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 but ubiquity does not see my hard drive
<benoxoft> does anyone can help me?
<benoxoft> ubuntu detect it and mount it correctly but the partitionner does not show anything
<cjwatson> that could well just be an installer semi-crash
<cjwatson> file a bug and post /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman, and /var/log/installer/debug
<benoxoft> ok i'll check that
<benoxoft> thanks
<cjwatson> I just uploaded ubiquity 1.11.13, including some fixes from a colleague that might address this
<benoxoft> is there is a way to test it now?
<benoxoft> if i can download it, i can tell you if it works for me
<benoxoft> i installed ubiquity from the trunk and it did not work :<
<ara> good morning everybody!
<davmor2> ara: so how did the first testing day go other than unr and lvm not working ?
<ara> davmor2: hehehehe
<ara> davmor2: it went ok. kirkland was very responsive for his screen-profiles bugs
<ara> davmor2: he fixed (and released) some
<ara> davmor2: I was happy to see new people coming over
<ara> davmor2: the lvm bug was also fixed, wasn't it?
<davmor2> ara: I don't know if it was the big bug which mean that it won't boot but the bad numbering should be now
<ara> davmor2: cool
<ara> davmor2: thanks for testing that :)
<davmor2> ara: did you have an issue with the wording in screen for changing from light to dark ?
<ara> wording?
<ara> what do you mean?
<davmor2> let me get the screen up
<davmor2> ara: right run screen then run select-screen-profile change to another one and it says 'Run "screen" to activate'  if you follow those instructions it does nothing.  You need to shutdown the terminal your in then open a new one then run screen for it to take effect
<ara> davmor2: are you running the latest? today there was an update
<davmor2> I'll try it in tty
<davmor2> no that is from yesterday I'll try it in a second
<davmor2> ara: Yay that's better :)
<davmor2> see I knew it was just the wording :)
<ara> davmor2: :)
<davmor2> davmor21: hello evil twin
<davmor2> davmor21: moo ping and other things
<davmor2> Bar humbug no notifyosd
<davmor2> So notifyosd only works with chat and not irc.  So in order to test you just need 2 machines and bonjour setup
<davmor2> bdmurray: When your up working on vfat install now
<davmor2> D'oh forgot windows fat can't handle drives over 32 GB
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> davmor2: ping
<rmcbride> Ah, the updated ubiquity now gets past the whole partition setup and into the installation phase :) vast improvement over yesterday.
<ara> \o/
<davmor2> ara: pong
<rmcbride> eek! ubiquity blew up at ~90% install. getting apport stuffs now.
<rmcbride> meh. It won't complete collection because apparently grub is out of date now.
<davmor2> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> rmcbride: could I get a syslog?
<davmor2> rmcbride: get the logs together for cjwatson
<rmcbride> I just did dist-upgrade to put the newer grub into place. I'll get the logs together as well
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm about to start a bunch of tests too
<davmor2> I'll see if I can confirm
<rmcbride> cjwatson: syslog is at https://pastebin.canonical.com/14161
<cjwatson> ok, though I'd recommend using paste.ubuntu.com in future where it doesn't need to be private
<cjwatson> ok, that's the bug evand just fixed in bzr
<rmcbride> cjwatson: didn't know about that one. thanks.
<rmcbride> OK cool
<cjwatson> rmcbride: delete the seds of $adjtimefile in /usr/lib/ubiquity/clock-setup/finish-install if you want to get past it
<rmcbride> cjwatson: will do, thanks
<rmcbride> Argh. Installation completes but on reboot, grub throws error 22... if this is the same thing I ran into when I last built this machine I think it's because grub gets confused as to the partition numbers when being installed from USB stick in some cases. I should be able to boot off the live cd and re-edumacate the grub install... cjwatson there any useful info I could gather that would help fix this case? It seems to happen on
<rmcbride> netbooks with a 20 (really 4 + 16) GiB SSDs like the eee 900
<cjwatson> I doubt that the size is relevant
<cjwatson> 22 : No such partition
<cjwatson>      This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device
<cjwatson>      part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected
<cjwatson>      disk.
<cjwatson> rmcbride: /etc/fstab /boot/grub/menu.lst and 'sudo vol_id -u' of the devices backing your / and /boot (if distinct) would be a start
<cjwatson> rmcbride: however to some extent this is a known general issue
<apw> sc
<davmor2> bdmurray: you about yet dude?
<apw> schwuk, cr3, just pushed up an update to suspend_test for checkbox, proposed for merging: https://code.launchpad.net/~apw/checkbox/suspend-resume/+merge/3902
<rmcbride> cjwatson: OK I'll get those. WHat seems to be happening is that the device IDs are different when the USB drive is no longer present. I don't think it has so much to do with size as the fact that there are two SSDs on the system,
<cr3> apw: cheers!
<rmcbride> or at least the way grub sees things
<cjwatson> rmcbride: right, at the moment there is unfortunately no good fix
<cr3> apw: for which ubuntu releases might this script work?
<schwuk> apw: Excellent.
<cjwatson> rmcbride: grub has to locate its stage2 from its 446-byte stage1, and there isn't enough room in there to do proper dynamic detection, so it depends on what the Linux device <-> BIOS device mapping looked like during installtion
<cjwatson> rmcbride: I think we may, reluctantly, have to have some manual UI hack in ubiquity
<rmcbride> cjwatson: ah. crap. Yea it's sounding like it.
<cjwatson> rmcbride: futzing with /boot/grub/device.map and rerunning grub-install is probably a viable workaround (and is what the implementation will have to look like)
<rmcbride> cjwatson: yea that's what I had to do with my intrepid/unr alt install last time I installed on this hardware.
<cr3> apw: would you mind if I report a bug so that the script doesn't depend on being run with sudo, and that it could instead be run as root?
<schwuk> apw: I've added you to the checkbox-dev group, so you can commit your changes directly.
<apw> cr3, not at all ... that would preclude use of the dbus test
<apw> but in V6 that test is a separate 'category' so that would work
<apw> cr3, got a use case?
<apw> (purley curious)
<cr3> apw: for interactive use within checkbox. if you have a command line script requiring to be run with sudo and which prompts for a password in the background, that breaks the flow of the application
<apw> cr3, i am going to have to hack the script about to interface it to checkbox anyhow
<cr3> apw: patch approved and merged with trunk
<apw> and am planning on doing that bit next
<apw> cr3, ta
<apw> cr3, so explain to me, when running tests whome are we running as by default?
<cr3> apw: if you interface it to checkbox, you could add "user: root" when defining your test
<cr3> apw: by default, as the user running checkbox. however, this can be overridden with the "user:" option
<apw> and how does it become root there
<cr3> apw: through dbus
<apw> ie can i tell who the orignal user is?
<cr3> apw: good use case! no, you can't tell who the original user is
<apw> hmmm ... one of the tests at least needs to know that
<apw> do i have it as a variable in theere anywhere, as there is no trust issue
<cr3> apw: I'll have to look at the script more closely but it would be nice to run it on server as well, as long as it's automated, which doesn't have dbus installed by default though
<apw> yep, that test can and is disabled for server
<cr3> apw: honnestly, I don't have an answer for you at this time, I'll have to think about it
<apw> and we can simply ommit it for that one
<apw> but even if we only had $user as an option in the command strings to run that would
<cr3> apw: I can appreciate your use case though, checkbox should be able to support knowing the user
<apw> be sufficient for this use case, right now i just use SUDO_USER cause i can
<apw> can i sub in environement variables?
<cr3> apw: the problem is that when commands are run as root, a request is made to dbus telling it to run a test by name, not by command
<apw> shame
<apw> well ... i'll let you think about that one
<apw> thats one of a larger number of tests
<cr3> apw: well, that's how it can remain secure, I wouldn't want to be able to send arbitrary commands to run as root by dbus :)
<apw> and i can simply make that a manual test
<apw> ie say "press suspend dummy"
<cr3> apw: when do you intend to work on the integration, I'd like to have a workaround ready for you before then
<apw> cr3, soon ish
<apw> but it won't hold me up.  it might make more sense to do that test
<apw> manually now i think about it
<apw> as the test is inherantly trying to test the end-to-end experience
<cr3> I know I can pull some rabbit out of my... hat. I'd just like to make sure it materializes as a rabbit rather than a gerbil
<apw> asking the user to hit suspend isn't such a bad idea
<cr3> in case I'm not making sense, I'd like to find an acceptable solution rather than a hack
<cr3> where acceptable == rabbit, hack == gerbil :)
<apw> its actually a better test.  so for now i'd not worry about it, at least in the sense that it isn't a blocker for the work i want to do on the thing
<cr3> apw: ok, so instead of reporting a bug against the suspend_test script, I'll report one against checkbox itself :)
<apw> good enough :)
<apw> cr3, remind me, was there a reboot capable test yet?
<cr3> apw: nope
<ara> cr3: ping
<apw> on your plan list add coping with machine crashing as part of the test
<apw> ie. continuing after a reboot and sayign "that didn't work did it"
<cr3> apw: reported bug #333884 and subscribed you
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 333884 in checkbox "Some tests should be run as root but know the original user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333884
<cr3> ara: pong
<apw> cr3 sounds good
<ara> cr3: is the checkbox ppa version newer than the one in jaunty?
<cr3> apw: hm, other people have expressed interest in that usability issue where checkbox should continue from where it stopped in case of crash
<cr3> ara: yep
<apw> given suspend-resume is pants and blows up a lot
<apw> and indeed there is only right now any point in 'did that work == YES' else they arn't there to hit it
<ara> cr3: then versioning is wrong
<ara> cr3: apt-get thinks jaunty one is newer
<ara> cr3: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPAQuickStart#Versioning
<ara> cr3: to install the ppa i would need to uninstall checkbox and then install the ppa manually
<cr3> schwuk: ^^^
<apw> cr3, when i run checkbox-gtk it just whines that i need to be an adminstrator
<apw> thats hopeless for a pleb to understand
<cr3> apw: yeah, the version with policykit support has been in the core-dev queue since FF
<bdmurray> davmor2: I am!
<apw> cr3, and it just crashed my X-server into the bargain.  top marks
<cr3> apw: woohoo, it failed testing!
<cr3> apw: seriously though, what test were you running which crashed X?
<apw> none, i was skipping them all, i ran exactly none
<apw> i _think_ it was about to ask me about my wavelan prism2.5, but its gotten much further this time
<cr3> apw: can you reproduce the problem consistently?
<apw> so i can't be sure
<apw> not so far
<davmor2> bdmurray: Yay. Right I've had a quick look at jaunty and umenu/wubi is still borked should be uploading shortly.  So I'm going to rub wubi from intrepid on a fat32 xp install is that alright for you?
<davmor2> /s/rub/run
<bdmurray> davmor2: sure, that'd be great.  the bug is about kernel upgrading after the install
<apw> cr3, can i tell it which suite to run ?
<cr3> apw: the only thing that comes to mind is that one of the tests needs to run xrandr in order to display the question
<cr3> apw: which suite: yes. which test specifically: no.
<apw> yeah i want to say just my resume suite.  whats the option?
<apw> this manual page sucks
<cr3> apw: for i in `seq 1 20`; do xrandr -q; done # does that reproduce the problem?
<cr3> apw: --config=checkbox/plugins/suites_info/whitelist=name_of_suite_file.txt
<apw> nope to the xrandr reproduce, and the test was that resolution test
<cr3> apw: yeah, the resolution test simply runs xrandr to determine the resolution
<apw> well unless it happens again i'll put it down to an X update happening recentlly
<schwuk> ara: The version in the PPA (0.5~ppa5) is the same as the one proposed for Jaunty (0.6).
<ara> schwuk: yes, but in jaunty now it is version 0.5
<ara> schwuk: so if you try to install the ppa over 0.5, it should be possible, but it is not
<apw> cr3, at the recent sprint we were introduced to checkbox and had some feedback on it
<schwuk> ara: hmm
<apw> like on how you get the question before you have run the test
<ara> schwuk: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPAQuickStart#Versioning
<apw> is there now a way i should be encoding things to get that to happen right?
<apw> or is that still in the works?
<apw> (t
<cr3> schwuk: dpkg --compare-versions 0.5~ppa5 gt 0.5 && echo "true" || echo "false"
<apw> (this is for tests with a TEST button)
<apw> for sure, a ~NNN is before the thing its attached to
<cr3> apw: man, did I make that introduction to checkbox? I remember making a presentation but only emmet was there :)
<apw> heh no it was someone else, but i assume yo heard about all my pitiful whining
<schwuk> cr3: No, I did it, and yes I passed along some of the pitiful whining :)
<cr3> apw: nope, I wish I did though. I love to hear whining, I actually do wdd (whining driven development)
<schwuk> ara: We'll get that sorted out asap
<cr3> schwuk: cool, my memory must be failing me once again
<apw> so one thing was the fact that you get the question and answer bits before you have hit test which makes no sense
<ara> schwuk: cool, thanks
<cr3> apw: by default, you get the question before running the test. isn't that what you're observing?
<apw> and i wondered if that was jst cause i wasn't doing the definition of the test right
<apw> yeah it says like "Hit test to suspend"  Did you resume sucessully?
<cr3> apw: sure that makes sense. what if the test powers off your machine, that's quite a startling user experience.
<apw> yep you need the first half the text, so in this case
<apw> "Click on the test button to initiate a suspend.  Once the machine has gone to sleep, wake it up again"
<apw> i'd like that to be there, then i hit test and i'd like the queston to appear either additionally or only in the box after the script completes
<apw> kinda two phase
<apw> cr3, anyhow, the short answer is, i am doing it right at the moment i think
<cr3> apw: how about this: Hit the test button to suspend your machine which should power on automatically. Did your machine power on after a few seconds?
<apw> well thats kinda what it says already
<cr3> apw: I'm not sure I follow your flow here: i'd like the queston to appear either additionally or only in the box after the script completes
<apw> the "did the machine resume?" and the yes/no/skip options are not valid until the Test button was pressed, well skip and only skip is
<apw> there are two things in the text presented.  the instructions "Do this/Hit TEST" and the question "Did you hear a beep?"
<apw> and they are kinda separate
<apw> one way to represent that might be to add the question and enable Y/N only after TEST has been hit say
<cr3> apw: I'm reluctant to disable yes/no if the test button has not been pressed
<apw> well how can they answer if test has not been hit?
<cr3> apw: because if I know the suspend works, I don't want to have to wait to test it again
<apw> they blatently can't knw the answer
<apw> hmmm ...
<cr3> apw: I might be suspending every day in the first place
<apw> now you are letting the user guess what my test does
<apw> i may be suspending using some other mechanism, how would they know that
<apw> an indeed i do do that, i suspend using dbus and also using pm-suspend
<apw> "on suspend works, so this 100 suspend cycle test is clearly yes"
<apw> is not a very safe option to put in a users hands IMO
<apw> cr3 i am not at alll picky, honest
<cr3> apw: this is an accuracy concern though, but duly noted
<apw> right, testing is 100% useless if you don't know its veracity
<apw> it is worse than no information at all
<apw> do we at least record that they didn't hit Test,  that is the politic middle ground
<apw> cr3 what order do my tests in my suite run in?
<davmor2> bdmurray: Right wubi installed I'll start the updates now
<bdmurray> davmor2: okay, if all goes well you shouldn't land at the lp bug filing page
<davmor2> :)
<ara> stgraber: ping
<davmor2> bdmurray: Meh Report A Problem Sorry, the package "linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic 2.6.27-7.16" failed to install or upgrade  I'm guessing this is what was already reported or do you need me to upload the apport report?
<apw> cr3, got any suite fragments for non-manual tests?
<apw> which plugin should i be using
<bdmurray> davmor2: try and upload it and see what happens
<cr3> apw: plugin: shell
<davmor2> bdmurray: Hmm there are a few bugs listed for it
<apw> cr3, so there is no feedback at all on shell test
<bdmurray> davmor2: so it didn't say this problem has already been reported and show you bug 252900?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 252900 in wubi "vfat : wubi 8.04.1-rev506 kernel upgrade fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252900
<apw> is there a way to initiate a test which shows someone something, but requires no interaction
<apw> i would like to tell them how far through they are and the like
<davmor2> bdmurray: top of the list
<cr3> apw: by default, the exit code of the given command determines whether the test passed (0) or failed (!0)
<davmor2> bdmurray: next is 332476 and 332837 which look identical
<apw> yeah but say there are two tests, a variable timing test and a repeated iteration test
<cr3> apw: the shell tests are all run after the manual tests and a progress bar is displayed during that time
<bdmurray> davmor2: okay, apport should have caught it before letting you get that far
<apw> i would like the box on the screen to show 'variable test pass 10' or something
<cr3> apw: is the purpose to be able to identify which pass number failed, if that happens?
<davmor2> bdmurray: I got the login page, next I got the summary description, then I got the bug list
<apw> the purpose is that the test is going to take 30 minutes and 30 mins of cylon isn't going to help them
<apw> so i'd like it to have the normal box without the pass/fail on the bottom
<apw> with something helpful in it
<apw> even if i have to do each pass as a separate test, if i had a non-interactive normal test like window
<cr3> apw: my god man! 30 minutes just for suspend/resume?
<apw> then it could 'flick' from test to test
<apw> cr3, heh, we do 24hour suspend resume tests on some h/w
<cr3> apw: actually, a 30 minute test would be fine if it's interactive and the user can optionally skip it
<davmor2> bdmurray: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/lp.png is the page I'm on if you want I can continue
<apw> cr3, well right
<bdmurray> davmor2: is this something you could test later after I sort out my apport bit
<davmor2> bdmurray: Yes no probs
<apw> so i guess i have to do it as an interactive test, even thought its not
<apw> and even then i don't have any feedback
<apw> thats pretty poor
<cr3> apw: well, what does the test do exactly? repeatedly suspend/resume the machine?
<davmor2> bdmurray: I'll just wipe the wubi install and drop a base install back on so it's ready
<bdmurray> davmor2: if you were to perform the upgrade again right now you'd get the same error
<bdmurray> at least I think so
<apw> cr3, yep in one it does it a lot of times, the other it does it with varying times awake
<bdmurray> So leaving as it is should be fine
<apw> as that tickles bugs often
<cr3> apw: if your concern is the poor user experience of showing a progress bar for 30 minutes, that could be solved
<apw> so i guess i would be happy making the whole thing a single interactive test which said
<apw> "this takes a damn long time"
<apw> but some feedback would be nice
<cr3> apw: it could be non-interactive, because it's not really interactive as you said
<davmor2> bdmurray: I want to make a back up of the windows install anyway so no issue there
<apw> cr3, though as you say that is one people might want to skip
<cr3> apw: I'm reluctant to have each test provide their own custom mechanism for providing feedback. so, how about this...
<apw> so at least offering a skip is pretty important
<davmor2> and I want the broken wubi install off before I do that :)
<apw> cr3, right i don't want to do feedback in my code thanks :)
<cr3> apw: what would you think if tests define a timeout and a reasonably high default. then, instead of showing a progress bar, I could show the maximum amount of time remaining which would slowly decrease as automated tests are completed.
<apw> cr3, thats just bound to get it wrong and annoy people
<apw> how about a standard reporting form
<cr3> apw: it's an upper bound though, which would never go over
<apw> command_with_output: <command>
<cr3> apw: it's annoying to people when the upper bound is not respected :)
<apw> and that would display the stdout of the command in like an xterm style box
<apw> then we could display our current position in there
<cr3> apw: ooo! that reminds me of the xterm box in gdebbi or somesuch
<cr3> apw: very cool idea, I like it
<apw> well i'd hope you would put the panel in the same spot the test queston goes
<apw> so that would just scroll up, but dunno how hard that is
<apw> i presume i can fake it up for now with just an xterm
<cr3> apw: the same spot would show the output of each of the automated tests being run, right?
<apw> yeah
<apw> while you think on that, i am going to cheat and use an xterm :)
<cr3> apw: thanks, I'll report another bug for that because I really don't want to forget this one
<apw> enjoy :)
<apw> you are going to come to hate working with me :)
<cr3> apw: as long as you have reasonable requests, I might react quite the opposite and enjoy working with you very much
<apw> cr3, heres hoping
<apw> cr3, so is there a way to not run a test cause one previous didn't work or was skipped
<apw> like it makes sence to do a single automated sleep/resume cycle.  if that suceeds then its worth doing lots of repeats of it, else its madness
<cr3> apw: absolutely, depends: test_name
<cr3> apw: are there specific requirements for running the tests by any chance, such as some kernel flag or some swap space or somesuch?
<davmor2> bdmurray: Right off for tea but I'll be back latter and I'll give it a retry for you then
<cr3> apw: in case you need more swap space than memory, you could also add, requires: swaptotal > memtotal
<davmor2> bdmurray: Right I'm back
<bdmurray> davmor2: thanks, it'll be a while before my bit is squared away
<davmor2> sbeattie: ping
<sbeattie> davmor2: what's up?
<davmor2> are you the controler for dl-ubuntu-test-iso?
<sbeattie> I prefer to think of it as Chief Bug Producer, but yes.
<davmor2> jeos and gobuntu aren't in anymore and is there away to get the mobile .imgs tied in?
<sbeattie> davmor2: jeos and gobuntu (and kubuntu-kde4) should be disabled by tip now (unless, ahem, I've produced another bug), though if you still have them in your config, it'll still try to pull them,
<sbeattie> I'll peek at mobile imgs
<davmor2> sbeattie: Sorry I was looking at base and not main
<davmor2> Right I'm off till tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-25
<ara> morning all!
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> Morning ara :)
 * davmor2 is burning cd's to start testing
<davmor2> No sound on todays iso
<davmor2> ara: do you have a copy of todays iso's
<ara> davmor2: nop
<davmor2> do you have a machine running jaunty?
<davmor2> if so did you do the update this morning?
<ara> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> do you have working audio after reboot ?
<ara> I haven't rebooted
<ara> I will try after lunch and will let you know, k?
<davmor2> ta
<davmor2> ara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/334299
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 334299 in pulseaudio "Jaunty: Pulseaudio is broken 20090225" [Undecided,New]
<ara> davmor2: ok, I will comment the bug when I reboot
<davmor2> ta
 * ara -> lunch
<_MMA_> Is there a known issue with the alt disks?
<_MMA_> I see Xubuntu has 20090225.2 ".2" disks rolled and the Studio disks are at ".1". All my Studio tests have failed so I'm wondering if it's related.
<_MMA_> ie: If Studio needs it's disks re-rolled.
<davmor2> _MMA_ there was I don't know if you'll be affected have a word with the release team
<_MMA_> Sure. I'll tap Steve when he comes around. Every Studio test I did failed so I'm guessing we have an issue as well.
<cjwatson> _MMA_: what's the failure?
<davmor2> cjwatson: bet me to it :)
<ara> davmor2: which was the bug about the sound in jaunty?
<ara> davmor2: It affects to me as well
<davmor2> it's hal's acl
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/334299
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 334299 in hal "Jaunty: No sound cards any more" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> pitti figured it out :)
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Sorry. I went out with the family. :) All my tests fail while installing packages.
<cjwatson> _MMA_: can you extract a log? that sounds like it's probably studio-specific
<_MMA_> cjwatson: As I don't know how I'll have to look into it. I'll test the Ubuntu and Xubuntu disks to see if I get the same results there.
<cjwatson> _MMA_: alt-f2, then 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and 'scp /var/log/syslog user@host'
<_MMA_> ok
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's way too easy :)
<davmor2> I've been mounting a usb drive then copying across then umounting the drive plugging it into my main machine the uploading to my server or bug report once the permissions were right
<davmor2> ara: bug 334430 is a nice one :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 334430 in ubuntu-gdm-themes "Jaunty: New Login theme option->select session is too dark to read" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334430
<ara> davmor2: hehehe
<ara> yes, yes,
<ara> davmor2: the only thing you can see is "username"
<ara> :D
<davmor2> heno: things haven't gone exactly to plan today :(
<heno> hm, ok
<heno> davmor2: will you give a summary in the meeting?
<davmor2> yes
<tgm4883> on the QA testing site, the mythbuntu disks are striked through and say rebuilding.  The is only the original disks from the 25th available from download.  I've read the backlog and it looks like both studio and xubuntu has been rerolled.  Should I grab the disks our there, or is mythbuntu being rerolled?
<charlie-tca> The images are all being rebuilt at this time.
<tgm4883> ok thanks, i'll hold back then
<charlie-tca> Got a bug in hal not detecting any sound cards had to be fixed
<davmor2> tgm4883: everything is being respun
<tgm4883> ah, then that would especially be bad on a media center distro
<charlie-tca> That is bad on any distro
<charlie-tca> The good news is within a couple hours, we should have new images
<subzero_> hi
<davmor2> hello
<subzero_> there are italian?
<kirkland> whoops
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubot4> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<subzero_> era solo per sapere
<subzero_> I do not change anything
<charlie-tca> Oh. Mostly english language in here
<subzero_> nooo
<subzero_> so so
<davmor2> ara: how about 3 tests FF multimedia plugins, rhythmbox and totem should be enough for the day shouldn't it :)
<davmor2> heno: Most of the ubuntu app now have a testcase I'm still working through them and reworking old ones and creating new ones once testing is out the way I should be able to concentrate on those and get them finished.
<davmor2> then I'll start the process all over again for Kubuntu :)
<davmor2> Right I'm off lug meeting
<slangasek> is mitkotaichi here?
<slangasek> (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2315/3)
<slangasek> or more importantly, has anyone here tested the current images yet to confirm sound works?
<charlie-tca> Still downloading here
<charlie-tca> slangasek: got sound on both xubuntu and ubuntu desktop cd's
<slangasek> excellent, thanks for confirming
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-26
<charlie-tca> I broke something. I can not get the Xubuntu Desktop cd to manual partition
<charlie-tca> Trying to get the logs so I can file a bug
<charlie-tca> bug 334341
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 334341 in ubiquity "Ubiquity: device or resource busy error message" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334341
<ara> good morning :)
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: Morning
<ara> davmor2: I am preparing the MM testing day wiki page
<davmor2> cool :)
<ara> davmor2: which applications do you think we should we testing?
<ara> davmor2: amarok, totem and rhythmbox?
<davmor2> are you covering kubutnu too?
<ara> davmor2: what do you think?
<ara> davmor2: totem and rhythmbox should be enough'
<ara> ?
<davmor2> ara: If your doing amarok then you need to do dragon player too to round things off
<ara> davmor2: well, the thing is that testcase wiki are not ready for those
<ara> davmor2: totem is not migrated either
<davmor2> ara: I don't think Rhythmbox is either but I can get those done for Monday :)
<ara> davmor2: so you would go for totem and rhythmbox?
<davmor2> Yes I think we can concentrate on Kubuntu when we get the test days more on track and involve the Kubuntu team who probably know more about it anyway :)
<ara> davmor2: ok, do you think in another mm application?
<davmor2> ara: the only other one would be banshee but that isn't in by default which I think is where we should concentrate for now :)
<ara> davmor2: ok, let's say then totem and rhythmbox
<ara> davmor2: apart from the normal test cases, I will see which are the new features, so we can put some efforts also in the new stuff (more fun to test)
<davmor2> ara: the only other thing would be MM plugins for firefox
<davmor2> FF should have ogv support now
<ara> davmor2: maybe for another UTD, maybe. one covering ff plugins :)
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor2> Yay finished rsync time to start testing Baby
<arnaud__> is it known at what time will alpha5 be released today? Or the time is when it is ready ?
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> arnaud__: when it's tested and works
<davmor2> LVM may still be an issue
<arnaud__> ok, thanks davmor2
<cjwatson> arnaud__: we never, ever, ever give exact times of day for this
<cjwatson> so you can stop asking :-)
<arnaud__> cjwatson, makes sense!
<Riddell> I can't seem to log into the iso testing site, can other people?
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm logged in don't forget to do the confirmation box to see that your not a bot :)
 * davmor2 lunch for a bit can't do much else
<apw> schwuk, can you remind me how to run a specific suite in checkbox ?
<apw> the incantion is arcane and i cannot find any docs
<schwuk> apw: suite ITO a specific question?
<apw> i have a new suite.txt file i want to test without installing it, i can incant at checkbox to get it to run that only via --config
<apw> just can't remember the incationation ... and can find no documentation on config options at all
<apw> and adding debug to the config object hasn't helped, so .... asking instead
<schwuk> apw: are you using a branch or the installed version?
 * ara -> lunch
<apw> schwuk, am in a branch as it happens
<schwuk> apw: in which case just make sure your .txt is the only file in the suites folder
<apw> and if i wanted to use an installed version?
<apw> schwuk, having it in the suites directory doesn't seem to work
<apw> apw@dm$ ls suites/
<apw> manual.txt.in  suspend.txt  suspend.txt.in
<apw> both gtk and cli just gather infor and send it to launchpad, no tests run
<schwuk> apw: 2 secs
<schwuk> apw: if it's skipping the tests completely, it might be becuase checkbox_backend is running
<schwuk> have you got the latest (0.7) version installed?
<schwuk> it's in our PPA (~checkbox-dev)
<apw> nope not installed at all on this machine
<apw> i am using the version in the trunk branch
<schwuk> right, run `sudo ./bin/checkbox-backend` in one terminal (or background it)
<schwuk> then run `./bin/checkbox-gtk` in another
<apw> the backend dies
<apw> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.657" is not allowed to own the service "com.ubuntu.checkbox" due to security policies in the configuration file
<apw> is the front end trying to start that?  and not noticing it blowind up?
<schwuk> If you want to separate out your suites from the default ones, make a new directory, put your suite in there, and run checkbox-gtk with `--config="checkbox/plugins/suites_info/directories=./my_suite"`
<apw> schwuk, thats handy thanks
<apw> now to find out whats wrong with dbus
<schwuk> Not sure why it's crashing.
<schwuk> Jaunty, right?
<apw> this is on an intrepid box, i assume some dbus config is missing
<apw> schwuk, this application is missing some serious error handling
<apw> if it cannot tell its own backend is missing
<schwuk> apw: noted :)
<apw> right finally, sorted
<schwuk> What was it?
<apw> i had to hand intstall the checkbox dbus permissiosn
<apw> as i don't ahve it installed
<apw> and i also needed to run checkbox as root
<apw> though it doesn't tell me that
<apw> i assume sudo checkbox-gtk is the normal incantion?
<schwuk> OK, I'll raise those with cr3 this afternoon.
 * apw is filing bugs, i assume thats the right thing?
<schwuk> With the new backend (when it's working) you don't need sudo for the main checkbox client.
<schwuk> Yes, bugs are good.
<apw> ok cool
<apw> and that sounds better
<apw> its not going to be a persistant daemon is it?
<schwuk> apw: AFAIK the backend is instantiated by the DBUS call, but I'm not sure what makes it go away afterwards.
<apw> magic :)
<schwuk> or maybe not :)
<ara> davmor2: how is alpha 5 going?
<davmor2> ara: :(  Install keeps breaking some sort of races issue
<ara> davmor2:  :(
<davmor2> ara: plus side is I get to write docs instead :)
<ara> davmor2: hehehe :)
<Guest54113> hello im very new but been doing lots of reading and i like to sit in this comeing monday and soak up some knowledge and would like to help with testing in the future. I have a newbie ? with my ati wonder capture card i need help configuring would this not be the place for that i guess? my biggest problem with some of irc channels is too much activity and cant follow the screen. well take care all in the unbuntu teasting communi
<Guest54113> ty
<fader> Guest54113: You're more than welcome to sit in and learn (and contribute as you are able!).  You are right though, this channel is probably not the best one to get support.  Your best bet is to ask on #ubuntu and wait a few minutes for someone to help.
<fader> You'll also be better served asking specific questions (even if it's something like "How do I configure $foo?") rather than general things like "Can anyone help me with graphics cards?".
<Guest54113> k thanks fader ill keep that in mind
<fader> Guest54113: you're welcome :)  Try not to let the traffic on #ubuntu overwhelm you... I realize it can get confusing but it is a good place to get help.
<davmor2> Guest54113: also you'll find that if someone responds and uses your nick that it will be highlighted in most irc clients
<davmor2> Guest54113: and don't worry if things go scrolling off the screen either you can simply scroll back up :)
<Guest54113> right u can scroll but peeps keep entering so fast just goes up up lol
<davmor2> Guest54113: no when you scroll back up you need to scroll down to get to the end it remains where it is :)
<Guest54113> talking about nick i like to change to my name in preference say my nick is my name but show up as guest????
<fader> Guest54113: It varies depending on what IRC client you are using.  If you set a nick in the preferences before logging on but got a "Guest" nick instead, you might have picked a nick that someone else has registered.
<fader> Though this is also another good topic for #ubuntu ;)
<davmor2> fader: how you settling in now?
<Guest54113> k i use xchat
<fader> davmor2: Pretty well, I think.  Making a lot more progress on getting the testing working and schwuk has put together some nice reports that we can show off tomorrow.
<fader> davmor2: I'm hoping to have a lot more results by then... right now it's a bit scary how many machines we're not testing :/
<fader> How's life on your end?  Need a hand with the test scripts or anything?
<davmor2> fader: no I just needed working cds to test so we're going to have crap coverage this time and then better next :)
<fader> davmor2: I can't help you much there, unfortunately :)
<davmor2> fader: No it's taken the devs a while to fix it :)  But hey that's what I'm here for :)
<fader> Hehe
<charlie-tca> davmor2: are they going to respin again or are we good today
<charlie-tca> Lightning storm this morning took out one of my machines
<davmor2> charlie-tca: some machines still die during partitioning but there is going to be a report about it rather than a re-spin
<davmor2> charlie-tca: :(
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> It just took a while to get another one up
<charlie-tca> Still got four running now
<davmor2> :) Yay
<charlie-tca> I'll keep going
<davmor2> charlie-tca: Hope it was too costly for you :)
<charlie-tca> No, I have a couple extra sitting around!
<davmor2> :) Sounds nothing at all like my place then tum, te, tum, te ,tum
<charlie-tca> I didn't think anyone else would be the same, haha. Might be good to have one die now and then. :-)
<davmor2> But only so I can bin it and buy a new one :)
<fader> If anyone wants to send me shiny new hardware, I'll happily send them some old cases or 486 motherboards O:-)
<charlie-tca> got the old cases and motherboards.
<charlie-tca> misread that first. Thought fader would take the old cases
<fader> Hah!  No, I have enough of those, thanks
<fader> I'm trying to get rid of the junk^Wvaluable antiques.
<charlie-tca> I seem to have enough of them "antiques" here.
<davmor2> No idea what you mean ;)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<davmor2> fader: great to know you got some old hw means you can do ltsp test ;)
<fader> Hehe... most of it is too old to have ethernet
<fader> And broken :(
<davmor2> Isn't that then classed as junk rather than antique :)
<fader> Nah, very valuable... that's why you should let me give it to you as a gift!  Yeah, that's the ticket!
<alanbell> hi all, I am trying to get Jaunty daily CD using jigdo-lite script but I have 6 packages giving me a 404 error. Anyone else seeing this?
<davmor2> alanbell: No but then I don't use jigdo sorry
<sbeattie> alanbell: I'm not using jigdo-lite at the moment, either, but you can then take the nearly finished iso and rsync it the rest of the way off of cdimages.ubuntu.com.
<alanbell> sbeattie: oh, interesting approach, I didn't realise that would work!
<sbeattie> yeah, it works quite well, actually.
<alanbell> so that would be the jaunty-alternate-i386.iso.tmp file then.
<alanbell> oh, looks like there isn't an alternate CD available at the moment
<alanbell> guess it is building?
<alanbell> would rsyncing my partial alternate CD against the desktop one work or is that a step too far?
<alanbell> sorry, me being daft. It is there
<alanbell> so what is the difference between cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current and cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current?
<sbeattie> daily-live is the live cd, you want the daily/current to get the alternate cd
<sbeattie> 'rsync -zthhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage//daily/current/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso jaunty-alternate-i386.iso.tmp' should work (and then do s/.tmp$//)
<alanbell> sbeattie: thanks, it appears to be working
<alanbell> although it does look to be taking a long time. not sure it is any quicker than a full download
<alanbell>  33.84M   4%   92.04kB/s    2:05:30
<davmor2> alanbell: the first time it isn't however if you just rsync the image from then on it is :)
<sbeattie> hrm, I guess it depends on what the 6 missing packages were.
<alanbell> oh well, it will get there in the end
<alanbell> jigdo seemed like such a great idea
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-27
<ara> morning all :)
<davmor2> ara: morning Totem is mostly written up.  I was going to add dvd playback but it turned out to be a pain
<ara> davmor2: cool, thanks :)
<davmor2> I'll do rhythmbox this afternoon.  If you get chance though could you add the slide show feature please I needed to lose my install and it's being a pain again :(
<ara> davmor2: ok, I'll do it, don't worry
<ara> davmor2: thanks !
<davmor2> ara: ta
 * davmor2 ->away
<davmor2> Morning fader how are things states side?
<fader> davmor2: Sunny and warm, for once. :)  How are things on your side of the pond?
<davmor2> fader: Dull and grey nothing new there then :)
<fader> davmor2: If it helps, "warm" is a relative term in Boston in February ;)
<davmor2> Oh about 4.6 °
<davmor2> C
<davmor2> fader: So are you at lexington with cgregan?
 * cgregan 's ears perk up
<fader> davmor2: No, I'm at home... I'm about a 45 minute drive from lexington, so the weather is pretty similar.
<davmor2> fader: Fair enough just wondered.  Don't worry cgregan talking about you not to you ;)
<davmor2> cgregan: Hello by the way :)
<fader> Hey, the only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about, right?
<cgregan> davmor2: :-) top of the morning
<davmor2> Chris Gregan: It's mid afternoon Dude really I'd of thought you'd of got this international stuff by now :)
<kirkland> cr3: schwuk: ping, regarding checkbox
<robin_rowe> how do i install the latest dev version of ubuntu for testing?
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<robin_rowe> how do i upgrade existing?
<charlie-tca> update-manager -d  in a terminal. But, you should read the release notes, too
<schwuk> kirkland: hi
<charlie-tca> robin_rowe: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<kirkland> schwuk: hey dave, can you help answer this question:
<cr3_> kirkland: pong, what's up?
<robin_rowe> where are release notes?
<kirkland> schwuk: cr3_: the background is this ...  http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/ubuntu-server-suspendhibernateresume.html
<kirkland> schwuk: cr3_: see the comments
<kirkland> schwuk: cr3_: a poster asked if we were open sourcing our testing effort
<kirkland> schwuk: cr3_: i said, "yes, in checkbox"
<cr3_> kirkland: that's cool, thanks!
<kirkland> schwuk: cr3_: the question came back:
<kirkland> "Cool a comprehensive testing effort.
<kirkland> Launchpad is going to collect the test results?
<kirkland> Do you have the interaction defined on how would an upstream project developer will be able to pull relevant checkbox results out of lp?"
<kirkland> schwuk: cr3_: can one of you guys field that?
<cr3_> kirkland: there's a LP API for the hardware database
<schwuk> kirkland: right now the only access to the LP HW data is through the API.
<kirkland> cr3_: schwuk: is that API documented anywhere?
<robin_rowe> where can i find latest release notes?
<cr3_> kirkland: https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/ and https://help.launchpad.net/API/
<schwuk> kirkland: however it seems that LP is not exposing test results yet, just submissions and hardware.
<charlie-tca> robin_rowe: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<kirkland> schwuk: ?
<schwuk> kirkland: bjorn and abel on the LP team are the ones to bug about the API.
<cr3_> there are also sample scripts: lp:~adeuring/launchpadlib/hwdb-examples
<kirkland> cr3_: schwuk: do either of you have a google id?  would you mind posting a response to that comment explaining that the API exists, etc?
<schwuk> kirkland: sure
<kirkland> schwuk: rock on, thanks dave
<cr3_> I guess the "hwdb" in launchpad has taken its name quite literally for now, only exposing hardware :)
<TheRedFox> Hello all
<Guest54113> goodbye for now take care people
<panattan> good night.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-01
<Moult> where do i download the latest ubuntu (alpha) i want to see if my webcam is supported yet
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Moult> charlie-tca: cheers
<zemedi> hi guys, im interested in getting involved with testing
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-01
<davmor2> Morning all
<thekorn> hey davmor2
<davmor2> morning Yanks and Canadians
<davmor2> fader_: ^ pass it on :)
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> :D that's my new generic greeting :)
<persia> It's not particularly generic
<davmor2> persia: It's fairly generic for this time of day
<persia> No it's not.
<persia> There's lots of folk from all over still around, including the entire swath of the world between you and I.
<davmor2> persia: Humph s'pose so. Hello then how's that?
<persia> "Hello" works :)
<persia> I suspect to get more generic, one would have to ignore that the channel requests the use of English.
<fader_> persia: Something like "o/"?
<persia> fader_: Indeed.  Assumes heads and arms though.
<persia>  
<persia> I think that's about as generic as one can get, but it's not clearly a greeting.
<davmor2> persia: 1001000, 1000101, 1001100, 1001100, 1001111 :)
<persia> Assumes a cultural bias in favour of dualism.
<davmor2> persia: hah
<fader_> persia: We should ditch English for Esperanto anyway.  Bonan tagon!
<persia> I don't find that Esperanto has sufficient semantic and syntactic flexibility to be able to instill changes in thought patterns through subtleties of expression.  Lovely language, but no more powerful than Odgen&Richard's basic english.
<fader_> I respectfully disagree, but also sadly acknowledge that this is not the venue to carry out a debate about the relative merits and flexibilities of various languages.
<fader_> :)
<cr3> fader_: ebonics all the way
<persia> fader_: Good call :)
<hggdh> my, my, are we getting scholarly or what?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-02
<ocular> so..  what would be the most help testing-wise right now?
<persia> Today?  Probably running through various use cases in current updated lucid and reporting any discovered bugs.
<ocular> ok, downloading the alpha3 desktop iso...  whereabouts are the use cases?
<persia> I thought they were at http://tetscases.qa.ubuntu.com/ :(
<ocular> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com ?  was the typo intentional?
<persia> Ah.  That's why it didn't work.  Good eyes :)
<ocular> was that some kind of testing test to weed out the riffraff?  :P
<persia> No, it was me clearly needing to stop looking at the screen for a bit :)
<ocular> so i've got the use cases now-- where do i fill in completed tests?
<persia> Last time I checked the procedures, one doesn't: one just runs through them and files bugs.
<ocular> so no one actually keeps track of use cases that have been run on xyz hardware?
<persia> The custodians of the lists seem to be in timezones that should cause them to be around in 5-7 hours.
<ocular> gotcha...
<ocular> appreciate the info :)
<persia> We used to have a LaptopTestingTeam but since most stuff started to work on most hardware, there's only a few folk who really focus on hardware-specific tests.
<persia> 90% of the issues discovered end up being wider in scope.
<ara> morning all!
 * smb yawns
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
 * ara reboots
<bhuvi> does the laptop multimedia keys for totem works for you guys
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: hey dude, how goes it?
<davmor2> slowly
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> which is nice :)
<hggdh> anyone able to boot the daily server ISO from KVM (as updated today in Lucid)?
<thekorn> hggdh, you mean booting in the installer?
<thekorn> yes, this works for me
<hggdh> thekorn: yes. I get a kernel panic in the VM as soon as I select install
<zul> hggdh: the world hates you apparently ;)
<hggdh> yay :-(
<hggdh> next lapcrap will be full Intel
<fader_> hggdh: I like to imagine you with a PDP-11 laptop or something :)
<hggdh> oh, the HeathKit?
<hggdh> had one :-)
<hggdh> but it was not really a laptop, just a,, ah, portable PDP
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-03
<ara> jtatum, hello
<primes2h> ara: Hello. :-) I moved laptop pages to  LaptopTestingTeam/Old. I had to to do it manually  one by one because it gave me a proxy error when I tried to do a massive movement. There are some I can't move, I'm told the destination page exists, even if it's not true. Who can I contact to point this out?
<ara> primes2h, let me find
<ara> primes2h, you have to join #canonical-sysadmin and ask there
<primes2h> ara: even if it's a wiki issue?
<primes2h> ara: ah, ok
<primes2h> ara: it's probably because it's a wiki issue ;-)
<ara> primes2h, :)
<primes2h> ara: thank you
<ara> primes2h, np
<davmor2> morning all
<DuCkNeT> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning DuCkNeT
<DuCkNeT> i feel today will be a good day lol
<davmor2> DuCkNeT: oh well that's jinxed today then,  everyone switch off now while your systems still work ;)
<DuCkNeT> LOL
<moustafa> Oy!  I say that!
<davmor2> moustafa: that's double jinxed today then, everyone really shut up shop :D
<cr3> hey dudes, this might be our salvation for pxe booting arm devices: http://argontechnology.com/PXE-Network-Adapters/10/100MB-USB-Fast-Ethernet-Adapter-with-PXE.html
<ara> mvo, is there any difference between "update-manager -d" and "do-release-upgrade"
<ara> ?
<mvo> ara: d-r-u -d and u-m -d - not much these days anymore
<mvo> ara: why? are they behaving differently?
<ara> mvo, no, I am preparing some documentation, and I wanted to be sure
<mvo> ara: they use the same underlying code, do-release-upgrade can be used on the text-termianl, in the past there was a difference, d-r-u would go into server-mode but nowdays it detects that automatically. so the only diff is that one will do a gui upgrade and the other a text based upgrade
<mvo> but you can make "do-release-upgrade do a GUI one with "--frontend DistUpgradeViewGtk"
<ara> mvo, OK, thanks!
<mvo> np
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-04
<komputes> I'm having an issue with a Laptop where USB is not being recognized. What package should this be reported against?
<komputes> (thinking doing it against linux package)
<chelz> could be a gnome vfs thing
<persia> komputes: -bugs might be a better forum for asking about bug targets.  That said, what do you mean by "USB is not being recognised"?
<persia> Aha :)
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> keep failing on a Karmic upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/388087/
<thekorn> good morning
<thekorn> did anyone try to run update-manager today
<thekorn> the "configure grub-pc" dialog is strange
<thekorn> clicking forward has no effect when using the default option ("continue without installing grub")
<thekorn> ehm, default is: this checkbox is not checked
<czajkowski> ara: I keep failing on a Karmic Upgrade and getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/388087/ and then do an upgrade I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/388093/ any idea ?
<ara> czajkowski, so, you had a clean Karmic install and tried upgrading to Lucid?
<czajkowski> ara: no my machine was a januty machine upgraded to Karmic
<ara> czajkowski, and those errors are when upgrading from jaunty to karmic, or from karmic to lucid?
<czajkowski> ara: karmic to Lucid
<ara> czajkowski, you should file a bug against openoffice and tag it as karmic2lucid
<czajkowski> ok wil do that tonight cheers
<persia> Indeed.  That needs sorting.
<ara> czajkowski, once filed, I will try to raise attention from the desktop team
<czajkowski> ara: thanks wasn't sure what I needed to do
<ara> czajkowski, any time
<persia> Please indicate in the bug report that the install was originally jaunty: this can sometimes make a difference.
<czajkowski> persia: will do
<czajkowski> mvo: ping
<waltercool> ping
<czajkowski> ara 532068
<mvo> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> mvo: ah figured it in the end and used my brain! sorry for ping.
<mvo> ok
<mvo> no worries
<czajkowski> mvo: was stuck trying to report bug 532068 but then got sorted
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532068 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from karmic2lucid is giving error of open office dependency issue (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532068
<mvo> czajkowski: I think I have seen this before, is that reproducable? can you attach your /var/lib/dpkg/status file please?
<czajkowski> mvo: done
<czajkowski> mvo: it's reproduceable as in every time I try and upgrade I get the same issues
<waltercool> i had updated karmic -> lucid and i have a X problem
<waltercool> i must press ctrl+alt+f9 and works (in other words... isnt automatically changing to X)
<waltercool> never mind... now is working
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-05
<czajkowski> ara: I logged it bug 532068
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532068 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from karmic2lucid is giving error of open office dependency issue (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532068
<ara> czajkowski, ok, thanks! I will try to raise the attention from the desktop team
<czajkowski> ara: cheers
<czajkowski> ara: mvo asked me to attach /var/lib/dpkg/status so I did.
<mahesh> hi friends
<mahesh> is thr any one
<mahesh> can help me
<mahesh> SIGHUP killing the process
<mvo> czajkowski: I can reproduce it, marked the bug as high
<czajkowski> mvo: oh we'll keep you :) cheets
<czajkowski> *cheers
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara
<davmor2> me thinks fader_ forgot to set himself away :)
<davmor2> oh no just this box
<davmor2> that's better not resetting all the time
<davmor2> morning ara
<ara> hehehe
<ara> davmor2, did you see my email about testing ubiquity? sent to ubuntu-qa mailing list
<davmor2> spoke too soon
<ara> davmor2, did you see my email about testing ubiquity? sent to ubuntu-qa mailing list
<davmor2> yes vaguely
<davmor2> was in London again yesterday
<ara> nice :)
<ara> davmor2, can you help with some of the amd64 testcases?
<ara> davmor2, they are at pairwise.qa.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> I'll have a look after if my connection stays up long enough
<ara> mvo, software centre crashes in the last ubuntu image
<ara> mvo, bug
<ara> mvo, bug 532565
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532565 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with AttributeError in __init__() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532565
<davmor2> right ara things seems to be back to normal on irc now
<ara> \o/
<ara> davmor2, so, if you can help with the ubiquity amd64 testing, it would be great
<ara> davmor2, they are specially interested in Kubuntu
<davmor2> yeap on it now it'll only be in vm for now although if I get some breathing space after I'll have a go on hw
<ara> davmor2, thanks!
<davmor2> the slideshow bug was one I pointed ev at but didn't have time to do anything about
<mvo> ara: thanks, let me check
<ara> mvo, might be
<ara> mvo, I have only tried i386
<mvo> ara: if you can reproduce it, can you either attach sources.list or add a "print channel" to /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/view/viewswitcher.p (before line 172) and give me the output?
<ara> mvo, I don't have that kvm image anymore, but I'll try to reproduce in a new one
<mvo> ara: no worries, its not urgent
<mvo> ara: I will also ask garry if he can reproduce it
<ara> mvo, ok
<davmor2> ara: any reason there are so few install options in 64bit?
<ara> davmor2, what do you mean?
<davmor2> http://pairwise.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3722 so's only auto resize-freesoftware
<ara> davmor2, because it is a pairwise approach
<ara> davmor2, we generate teh minimum set of combinations
<ara> davmor2, we cannot cover all the possibilities in every ubiquity upload
<fader_> Has anyone installed and subsequently booted from today's desktop image?
<mdeslaur> cr3: didn't like my joke? :)
<cr3> mdeslaur: I'm looking forward to the tar and feathers at the next uds :)
<davmor2> fader_: I have in vm
<fader_> davmor2: Was it daily-live or an alternate?
<davmor2> live
<mdeslaur> cr3: ah! that explains it :)
<fader_> davmor2: alexmoldovan says that the alternates don't manage to install X
<davmor2> testing ubiquity on 64bit for ara
<fader_> Which seems like a Bad Thing
<fader_> :)
<cr3> mdeslaur: I'm missing one more review and then I'll submit to mathiaz for inclusion in lucid along with a ffe, which I hope will be accepted
<davmor2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/report.html
<mdeslaur> cr3: once you fill out the ffe, let me know and I'll comment in it
<cr3> fader_: who needs X anyways
<fader_> cr3: You know ratpoison still depends on X, right? :)
<mdeslaur> cr3: is the dbus-root code in lucid right now? or is it the same checkbox as karmic?
<cr3> mdeslaur: thanks for the offer, much appreciated. I have to admit I'm a bit stressed about it :/
<cr3> mdeslaur: I believe karmic has dbus-root code too
<cr3> mdeslaur: but karmic has no third party tests which limits damage quite considerably
<mdeslaur> cr3: ok
<cr3> "third party" as in tests branched from the outside into /tmp
<mdeslaur> cr3: does lucid have the third party tests?
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: fancy breaking daily, what did you do that for?
<cr3> mdeslaur: nope
<mdeslaur> cr3: hmm
<cr3> mdeslaur: but lucid has a very old checkbox compared to what I'm trying to propose
<mdeslaur> ok, we'll see
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Don't let him push you around; I've got your back dude :)
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: was this on 32 or 64bit?
<alexmoldovan> davmor2, let me see
<alexmoldovan> davmor2: let me see
<alexmoldovan> davmor2: it's Xubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" - Alpha i386 (20100305)
<davmor2> meh
<davmor2> hang on then
<fader_> Everybody blame alexmoldovan when things break :D
<fader_> davmor2, alexmoldovan: I'll try installing xubuntu alt i386 in a vm and see if I get the same X breakage
<fader_> I know alexmoldovan is busy right now working on bugs and davmor2 is probably too lazy
<fader_> :P
<davmor2> it's already running :P
<cr3> fader_: so alex has become the new davmor2?
<cr3> maybe he should change his nick to davmor3
<fader_> cr3: Nah, alexmoldovan is actually doing things ;)
<davmor2> fader_: I might have to get to uds just so I can slap you around a bit :D
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, you even blow off UDS... I'm not worried.
<davmor2> fader_: it's only a long drive away I might just turn up slap you and drive home again ;)
<sbeattie> ara: will the next ubiquity upload test have the same set of pairs, or will we generate a new set of random pairs the next go-around?
<alexmoldovan> funny :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: no ara!
<sbeattie> davmor2: oh, bah!
<davmor2> sbeattie: might just take a while to answer you ;)
<sbeattie> that's what I get for not reading scrollback all the way forward.
<fader_> alexmoldovan, davmor2: xubuntu alt i386 gives me X in a VM
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Were you seeing that behavior on *all* systems or only some of them?
<alexmoldovan> fader_, davmor2 : on all
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Weird.  I had thought maybe it was a specific graphics card issue or something
<davmor2> I haz x too
<fader_> davmor2: In a VM or on real hardware?
<alexmoldovan> fader_: no, I tryed this even on a Toshiba with core i5 that has the graphics integrated in the CPU
<davmor2> vm I can try on hw but not for a bit
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Bizarre.  Since it seems to be happening in the lab but not anywhere else, I wonder if it's environmental
<fader_> My vote would be that we wait and see if it happens on Monday's image as well before getting too excited
<alexmoldovan> fader_, davmor2 : right now we have a xubuntu-desktop install going on, I'll see what happens
<fader_> alexmoldovan: We have so many other bugs to file :D
<alexmoldovan> fader_: I'll go in the lab to try out the solutions from ubuntugeek, then we could work on those bugs
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Perfect... that's why you're a rockstar :D
<alexmoldovan> fader_, davmor2 : xubuntu-DESKTOP booted correctly, but still no network applet
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Yeah, sounds like bug 520589
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 520589 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager icon does not appear in notification panel at startup (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520589
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: are you sure in vm I get to terminals
<davmor2> they are admittedly black on dark so not great
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/xub-desk.png
<davmor2> next to the update icon
<sbeattie> did anyone see garbled text like so on the first screen of the installer? http://www.nxnw.org/~steve/tmp/Screenshot-xubuntu-test-amd64-ubuiquity-text-oddity.png
<davmor2> sbeattie: what happens if you up the resolution?
<sbeattie> davmor2: that's as high as it goes in vbox without install the guest tools
<sbeattie> if I resize the window the text doesn't correct itself
<davmor2> I'd bug it then cause all the netbook are around the 600 high mark
<davmor2> sbeattie: I don't see it on 1024x768 in kvm
 * sbeattie is installing the guest tools now and will resize the guest.
<sbeattie> davmor2: but yeah, I'll file a bug on it.
<davmor2> sbeattie: as I say it should display correctly at that res, because of netbooks if nothing else
<fader_> sbeattie: Updating my image now, I'll see if I can reproduce it
<fader_> sbeattie: Confirmed, the same thing happens in 'install xubuntu' mode (as opposed to 'try xubuntu' as your screenshot appears to be)
<davmor2> fader_: can you have a look at bug 532836 and just let me know if it makes sense?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532836 in gdm (Ubuntu) "If ambiance theme is used there should be a gdm theme to match (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532836
<fader_> davmor2: I'll be honest, I'm not entirely clear on it
<fader_> Are you wanting the gdm theme to be automatically changed when the gtk theme is?
<davmor2> fader_: look at the gdm screen.  It's got the light grey of the radiance theme.  However the default theme seems to be the darker ambiance theme.  Wouldn't it look more polished if the gdm theme matched the actual theme?
<fader_> davmor2: I'm going to have to google for those themes, as neither of them seems to be installed on my lucid machine by default
<fader_> Ah
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> Okay, seems like those are the 'real' names for light and dark :)
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> so radiance is light
<davmor2> ambiance is dark
<fader_> davmor2: I see what you mean now.  It's certainly worth hearing from the artsy types about it, but I don't know enough about design and color and whatnot to say
<cr3> mdeslaur: if you have a moment, I would appreciate if you could have a look at my ffe detailed in bug #532882. if you notice anything missing from my ffe bug report, please let me know.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532882 in checkbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Candidate revision checkbox_0.9 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532882
<cr3> it's been a while since I last submitted a ffe bug report
<mdeslaur> cr3: done
<cr3> mdeslaur: thanks for not mentionning anything about tar and feathers in your comment
<mdeslaur> cr3: hehe
<waltercool> Hey... i have a ehci_hcd bug!
<waltercool> some tips for trace it?
<waltercool> thats the bug: http://pastebin.com/JL2hRhdb
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-06
<TheCan> Hi
<TheCan> what is officially the minimum amount of RAM for using the graphical installer?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-07
<Windquest> Hello
<macrafy1976> good morning I´m interested in contributing to the testing team. I´m new in this , but not new as a ubuntu user. How I can help??
<persia> The first step is to wait around at least 15 minutes for an answer because we're not always very responsive :)
<Streukaese> hi there
<Streukaese> I'm trying to install todays amd64 alternate cd and it fails because it can't determine the code name for the dist
<Streukaese> any idea how I could work around this?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-28
<pedro_> jibel, bonjour, is bug 707466 still reproducible there? I've trying to recreate it but cannot
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707466 in mago "test_transmission-gtk.TransmissionsTests.transmission_03_test_remove_torrent fails with LdtpExecutionError: Could not find a child name "btnDelete" (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707466
<jibel> Hi, pedro, no the test pass.
<pedro_> jibel, ok will close the bug , thanks :-)
<jibel> pedro_, Thanks, can you change the torrent for a smaller one for the transmission test and empty the trash at the end of the test ? It quickly fill the testing environment with 4GB files atm :-)
<pedro_> jibel, sure!, will change it
<charlie-tca> I can install Xubuntu alternate amd64 and i386 images using VBox only today. The 386 image fails at the same point in a hardware install
<marjo> hi cjwatson
<cjwatson> marjo: hi.  it'll be at least a few hours before there are even preliminary images worth smoke-testing, FYI.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: we should have it fixed on the A3 spin, I tested cjwatson's fix this morning, and it works
<marjo> cjwatson: ack; ok, we're on standby
<hggdh> oh. Should have looked at the timestamp on your post, charlie-tca, sorry
<charlie-tca> looking forward to it
<cjwatson> that, and I'm just uploading a fix for bug 714829, and new upstart, and whatever this DX stuff is, and ...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714829 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Xorg segfaults during LiveCD installation using preseed file (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714829
<marjo> cjwatson: understood
<charlie-tca> ready to test anything that respins now...
<marjo> charlie-tca: thx much
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Got to try on hardware, I got things working in VBox
<charlie-tca> but I can not get them to install on real hardware
<hggdh> charlie-tca: the A3 spin should have this fixed
<charlie-tca> don't have that yet
<hggdh> no, what I did to test was to manually correct the scripts while the installation was going on
<charlie-tca> I been trying to follow all this stuff, but it does get confusing at times :-)
<hggdh> heh. It does, does it not? Just for me, I got bitten by at least 3 bugs that completely stopped my laptop's recovery
<charlie-tca> desktops make better doorstops, laptops just aren't high enough
<hggdh> well
<marjo> hggdh, bdmurray, patrickmw: anybody available to sanity test: "doing Ubuntu alternate/desktop/server Kubuntu alternate/desktop builds"
<marjo> cjwatson note in #u-release
<bdmurray> marjo: isn't that like 10 isos?
<marjo> bdmurray: yes, quite a few (let's pick up a few, just for sanity checking)
<marjo> i'm downloading natty-alternate-i386 now
<marjo> bdmurray: maybe you can pick up ubuntu desktop?
<marjo> hggdh: maybe you can pick ubuntu server
<marjo> ?
<bdmurray> marjo: I'll try to do that one but I'm also working on my a3 work item
<marjo> bdmurray: understood
<marjo> charlie-tca: did you say that you are available for sanity testing of natty iso(s)?
<marjo> hggdh: can you kick off automated server tests on the server iso(s)?
<marjo> hggdh: please?
<charlie-tca> marjo: yes
<hggdh> marjo: getting there
<hggdh> marjo: hudson should auto-kick server ISO tests. I am finding, right now, where the hell my password to hudson went
<patrickmw> marjo, i can help
<marjo> charlie-tca, hggdh: thx much; sanity testing is sufficient (we just want to make sure images are ok)
<charlie-tca> marjo: I see the updated alternate image. I will sync it and give it a go
<marjo> charlie-tca: thx
<marjo> charlie-tca: i've already got the ubuntu-alternate-i386
<charlie-tca> okay, syncing 64bit
<hggdh> marjo: server ISOs do not seem to be there yet
<marjo> patrickmw: available?
<marjo> hggdh: ok
<marjo> hggdh: anything else you can test while waiting for server?
<marjo> desktop, kubuntu, etc?
<hggdh> marjo: right now I am in the middle of rebuilding my laptop
<marjo> hggdh: ack
<hggdh> finally...
<charlie-tca> the only ones I see are the Ubuntu alternate images so far
<marjo> charlie-tca: ack; and i just downloaded ubuntu-alternate-i386.iso
<marjo> charlie-tca: according to cjwatson: "doing Ubuntu alternate/desktop/server Kubuntu alternate/desktop builds now"
<hggdh> for those that can: it would be interesting to install on a bare-metal with a HD with previous partitions, this would test the partman fix from this morning
<charlie-tca> Great
<marjo> and that was just under an hour ago
<charlie-tca> at least the button been pushed :-)
<charlie-tca> I have the Ubuntu-alternate-amd64.iso image and am running it on hardware now
<bdmurray> does anybody else see a very narrow panel with the live installer?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-01
 * patrickmw syncing images
<marjo> patrickmw: thx; please tell us what image you end up sanity testing
<patrickmw> marjo, is there somewhere we can designate who is testing an iso since the tracker isn't available?
<patrickmw> I will make a google speadsheet.  It will help. expect a link soon iso testers :)
<marjo> patrickmw: thx; here's what i have so far:
<marjo> natty-alternate-i386
<marjo> marjo
<marjo> 64bit
<marjo> charlie-tca
<marjo> server
<marjo> hggdh
<patrickmw> marjo, charlie-tca, bdmurray, pedro, jibel, hggdh: see spreadsheet https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkrMAUWCfU3dEF3NnhjV0FmTlF4Rkx2enBnSmgtZmc&hl=en&authkey=COrY55AB
<patrickmw> I have started it
<patrickmw> please follow the convention to add an iso you are testing
<bdmurray> dude where's my server? ;-)
<patrickmw> thank you (note, everyone has write access, please be mindful)
<patrickmw> bdmurray, did I miss a category?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: server maybe?
<patrickmw> bdmurray: add it... like this :)
<bdmurray> I'm not testing it - I was trying to make a joke and here you are ruining it
<patrickmw> ah I see
<hggdh> heh
<patrickmw> jokes?
<patrickmw> at a time like this?
<bdmurray> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/
<patrickmw> lol
<charlie-tca> hm, farther along here than I been in a week. things are looking up :-)
<bdmurray> marjo: I ran into the gsettings-data-convert issue you saw
<marjo> bdmurray: ack
<patrickmw> marjo: please review the isos I've added to the doc.  do you think that is enough for now. I expect we will do the full test cycle on Thurs?
<hggdh> and hudson kicked in with the server images
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu-alternate-amd64 installed on hardware with multiple partitions and drives
<bdmurray> also if anybody sees any visual corruption in any menus or drop downs see bug 726807
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726807 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "drawing of drop down boxes produces artifacts temporarily (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726807
<hggdh> charlie-tca: perfect! All hail cjwatson :-)
<charlie-tca> marjo: want me to grab the kubuntu 64bit? It will take longer, since it is a full download
<charlie-tca> syncing kubuntu alternate 1md64
<marjo> charlie-tca ok thx
<charlie-tca> anyway, trying to. My super fast 2.8KBs connection is maxed out
<marjo> charlie-tca, patrickmw: which image should i do next? k-d-i386?
<patrickmw> marjo, I think that's a good idea, need more testing on kubuntu
<patrickmw> what's the bug id for gsettings dialog error?
<patrickmw> marjo, bdmurray: did some one write up a bug on the gsettings data conversion error?
<marjo> patrickmw: i can't find the k-desktop-i386, so i'm doing k-dvd-i386 instead
<marjo> patrickmw: i don't have a bug number for the gsettings data conversion error
<marjo> patrickmw, bdmurray: according to pitti:
<marjo> " we already have a stack trace there, which is about as much as we can get remotely
<marjo>  I think we need to find a reproducer how to make it crash in a running session, so that we can dissect it
<marjo>  I tried, but I haven't been able to crash it"
<patrickmw> well, when I run gsettings-data-convert it crashes. is that not good enough?
<patrickmw> bdmurray: bug 726889?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726889 in gconf2 (Ubuntu) "gsettings-data-convert crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726889
<marjo> patrickmw: yes that's one bdmurray submitted, but not the one pitti knows about
<charlie-tca> I am not seeing kubuntu desktop images yet
<charlie-tca> hm, okay, I take it back. They are there now, dated 2011-03-01
<marjo> bdmurray, patrickmw, charlie-tca, hggdh: according to skaet, the current set of results is sufficient for sanity testing
<marjo> please finish up your current tests and then knock off
<charlie-tca> Great! We start in tomorrow with the ISO testing, right?
<patrickmw> marjo, ack
<marjo> please make sure any bugs you encountered are marked high,  and targetted into the right teams/developers.  We might be able to get patches for them.
<patrickmw> charlie-tca: Last I was told we start Thursday (but that info is from last week)
<charlie-tca> I thought we had the alpha3 due out thursday
<marjo> bdmurray, patrickmw, charlie-tca, hggdh ^^^
<patrickmw> marjo, input?
<marjo> charlie-tca: ack
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> by the way, I just inherited an Acer Aspire 5315 64bit laptop with 1GB ram. Will be able to use it for testing
<patrickmw> was there a QA meeting last Tuesday? I don't see the minutes
<skaet_> charlie-tca, marjo, patrickmw, hggdh, bdmurray - thank you for doing the sniff testing today!    The release candidate images will be showing up off the daily builders tonight, should get loaded into the .iso tester.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<skaet_> release is for this Thursday.
<charlie-tca> There was a meeting, pedro chaired, didn't he?
<charlie-tca> I think I am chair tomorrow
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu Alternate-amd64.iso worked on hardware with multiple drives and partitions
<jibel> Hi, all
<jibel> the first images have reached the tracker ( http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com ) and are available for testing.
<jibel> Kubuntu and Xubuntu alternates are now on the tracker.
<cjwatson> FYI I explicitly recommend not installing from current daily images - they have a flaw that will result in a lurking inconsistency between those installations and ones upgraded from earlier systems
<cjwatson> bug 727106
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727106 in dpkg (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "multiarch symlink not present in fresh installs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727106
<jibel> cjwatson, thanks for the heads-up. upgrade testing is okay or should we wait too ?
<cjwatson> upgrade testing is fine
<hggdh> ls
<hggdh> weird. I restarted compiz, on a classic desktop, and now I have a mix of Unity (workspaces 3,4,5) and classical (workspaces 1,2,6)
<pedro_> hggdh, check with ccsm if you have the compiz unity plugin enabled, there's a bug about it
<pedro_> hggdh, just disable the plugin and login/logout
<hggdh> pedro_: ah. Will do, thanks
<jibel> Is anyone having problem to access packages index from security.ubuntu.com ? it's really slow here.
<brendand_> hi jibel
<brendand_> and pedro_
<jibel> Hi brendand_
<brendand_> i'm going to be taking part in the iso testing this week
<pedro_> hello brendand_
<pedro_> \o/!
<jibel> \o/
<brendand> i see iso's are being built
<brendand> do you know when they'll be available, approximately?
<jibel> Well, at the moment the images need some polishing before being published. They should be available, but there's still some delay, I've no estimate.
<jibel> For now, you can help with upgrades testing.
<brendand> jibel - i'm doing that, as we speak :)
<brendand> just installing maverick on one netbook so i can upgrade it to natty
<brendand> and downloading a few servers images to put on a VM
 * roadmr got some toothpaste, can help polishing 
<jibel> brendand, the path is to install maverick, apply all updates then upgrade. It's good to test in a VM because you can snapshot before the upgrade and avoid reinstalling the previous release each time.
<brendand> jibel - good tip
<jibel> I've got the confirmation that security.u.c is heavily hammered atm, so upgrades may be slow.
<jibel> Good news, kubuntu alternate/desktop, ubuntu server, mythbuntu, and netboot are on the tracker.
<patrickmw> jibel: yay!
<charlie-tca> syncing ubuntu and xubuntu
<toros> hi
<toros> is anybody experiencing problems with the global menu in ubuntu natty?
<toros> it keeps crashing for me, and I'm just wondering if other people are also affected
<bdmurray> could someone confirm bug 727373?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727373 in yelp (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "try to get help and get a document not found instead (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727373
<jibel> bdmurray, confirmed, I reported bug 726426
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726426 in yelp (Ubuntu) "Default document "ghelp:gnome-help" not found (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726426
<bdmurray> jibel: hmm, I'd have expected the dupe finder to help out there
<patrickmw> jibel: ping
<jibel> patrickmw, pong
<patrickmw> jibel: are you familiar with what is expected when a user logs in to a thin client using ltsp?  Should the user have the typical desktop interface by default?
<jibel> patrickmw, for edubuntu ?
<patrickmw> ubuntu
<jibel> patrickmw, you should have a desktop
<patrickmw> That's what I thought
<jibel> patrickmw, and what do you see instead ?
<patrickmw> I can log in, but I don't get any menus, just the background image.  I can right click and see the context menu though
<jibel> patrickmw, you get the gdm login before that ?
<jibel> patrickmw, this looks like a bug in gnome-session
<patrickmw> jibel: I get the ltsp login screen.  its a different than gdm
<patrickmw> jibel: you just have me an idea
<patrickmw> jibel: tyring now
<jibel> patrickmw, I'd file a bug against gnome-session anyway.
<patrickmw> jibel: ok
<jibel> patrickmw, from your description nautilus is running but not metacity. the session manager is confused somewhere.
<marjo_> who else is testing kubuntu?
<marjo_> i got a kde daemon error and refers to a possible full disk drive (which makes no sense)
<jibel> marjo, I can test in 14 minutes. which arch ?
<marjo_> jibel: i386
<marjo_> jibel: where are the kubuntu testers?! AWOL?
<jibel> marjo,  awol ?
<marjo_> jibel: military term (away without leave)
<marjo_> jibel: pardon my english
<jibel> marjo_, np, military terms are stranger to me ;-)
<patrickmw> jibel: I'm not sure whether to pass or fail the ltsp test case in this scenario
<jibel> patrickmw, what does the test case says ?
<patrickmw> jibel: the steps are this detailed
<jibel> patrickmw, if the desktop is unusable to me its a failure.
<jibel> is there a kubuntu-announce mailing list somewhere where we can reach the kubuntu community ?
<jibel> marjo, I get the following error : the following packages are in a broken state: g++, gcc, \nblablabla
<jibel> btw xubuntu upgrades both failed by bug 727211
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727211 in udev (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "package udev 166-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dpkg-divert: error: mismatch on package (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727211
<cjwatson> jibel: even with that udev fix?
<cjwatson> perhaps you downloaded upgrades before the fix ...
<jibel> I'm comparing the checksums
<jibel> cjwatson, this is the image I tested http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110301.3/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<jibel> cjwatson, for xubuntu, no without the fix, I added a comment to the testing report, and will retry when the mirror will be up to date.
<marjo_> patrickmw, jibel: according to Riddell, the bug with kde daemon after install is a known KDE upstream issue
<jibel> to all, hold on on desktop install (ubiquity based installer), the images will be respun.
<marjo_> jibel: ack
<charlie-tca> thanks for the update
<jibel> but you can test alternates, server and upgrade of course :-)
<charlie-tca> Is Xubuntu upgrade okay to test now?
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes but before upgrading verify that the mirror you are using is in sync and that udev - 166-0ubuntu3 is available from it.
<charlie-tca> Okay
<skaet_> all,  all images with ubiquity are getting respun right now and have been disabled in the .iso tracker until the new ones become available.
<marjo_> skaet_ ack
 * skaet_ just sees jibel announced it earlier...   sorry to be redundant :/
<marjo_> skaet_ np; more communication is ok
<charlie-tca> thanks
<charlie-tca> after 11 hours, any communication is good
<marjo_> charlie-tca: two nights in a row of testing! and couple more to go1
<marjo_> go!
<charlie-tca> yup, that's what I was thinking too. :-)
<charlie-tca> but this is going to be a really great release when it gets there, too!
<marjo_> charlie-tca: +1!
<skaet_> charlie-tca, +1
<jibel> Yeah, and marjo_ offers a barrel of beer at next UDS to celebrate this great release !
<charlie-tca> Got to find that barrel, I guess !
<jibel> Ending my day with a server upgrade failure. Time to go to bed dreaming of jumping bugs. See you tomorrow for the next episode !
<charlie-tca> Have a good night!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-02
<Gulfstream> Are the dailies considered the candidates for alpha3?
<skaet_> Gulfstream, dailies are disabled right now.   Candidates are on the iso tester.
<charlie-tca> Okay, done for tonight. Xubuntu alternate images are done
<kidsodateless> my iso image is now updated :) happy testing day!
<GrueMaster> Has anyone been testing oem install on x86 or amd64?  Seems foobar when I tried in a VM.
<brendand> hi everyone
<brendand> i did an upgrade test yesterday from maverick to natty
<brendand> and did all the checks as suggested
<brendand> afterwards when i was using the system for something else, i found and filed a bug
<brendand> is there anyway to go back and link a bug to a report?
<brendand> found it
<jibel> hi brendand and all,
<brendand> hi jibel
<brendand> bonjour
<ara> brendand, you can always edit your own results and, even, if you made a mistake and report a wrong testcase, you can delete your test results as well
<jibel> Hi ara
<ara> morning jibel
<brendand> ara - yes, there is an option to update
<brendand> there is a new screen in the installer it seems
<brendand> this is not localized
<brendand> to the strict definition of http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/NonEnglishLanguage#Installation%20Full%20Network%20Support
<brendand> this is failed
<jibel> Hi all, here are the image which received no or very little testing:
<jibel> Ubuntu	Alternate	amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu	Desktop	amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu	Server
<jibel> Xubuntu	Desktop
<jibel> Edubuntu install & upgrade
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio	Alternate
<jibel> Mythbuntu	Desktop
<jibel> Kubuntu	Desktop
<jibel> Kubuntu	Alternate	amd64
<jibel> Kubuntu	DVD
<jibel> Ubuntu	DVD
<jibel> Please focus on these images
<jibel> Did someone tested OEM Setup on Ubuntu Desktop ?
<pedro_> jibel, i've started that installation a few mins ago
<brendand> jibel - i was going to but couldn't figure out how
<brendand> jibel - i'm afraid the instructions don't seem to work as written.
<brendand> jibel - of course, possibly something i was doing wrong
<jibel> brendand, which step looks wrong ?
<brendand> Select your language and press Enter
<brendand> Press F4 and select OEM install (for manutacturers) and press Enter twice
<brendand> I press F4, but it isn't doing anything
<brendand> not sure if i'm pressing in the right place
<pedro_> that works fine here
<brendand> pedro_ - what screen should it be on when pressing F4?
<jibel> brendand, on the very first screen before the system boots, can you select the langugage ?
<pedro_> you need to press f4 when the iso starts - pink(ish) colour with the little icons at the bottom
<jibel> pedro_, aubergine please !
<brendand> pedro_ ahhh
<brendand> yeah pedro!
<pedro_> if you press any key you'll see the language selector , then select a language and press f4
<pedro_> haha
<brendand> it's clearly aubergine :P
<pedro_> ok aubergine ;-)
<brendand> pedro_ - see, 2. Select your language and press Enter
<pedro_> or black pink la la la la
<brendand> pedro - 3. Press F4 and select OEM install (for manutacturers) and press Enter twice
<brendand> the instructions should be like the one for Free-software only install
<jibel> brendand, if you think that the test case is not detailed enough, feel free to update it.
<pedro_> yeah it needs to be updated
<brendand> pedro_, jibel - done!
<pedro_> thank you brendand :-)
<jibel> anyway, I get bug 727783 can one of you confirm when you're done with the test ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727783 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "oem-config is not installed after initial system installation, and the user can't proceed with the step 'prepare for shipping' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727783
<jibel> Nice! thanks brendand
<pedro_> will test that
<brendand> i have all my hardware working on kubuntu installs, so maybe later
<jibel> and I've found no problem with kubuntu oem installation.
<jibel> Ubuntu alternate works fine as well
<jibel> Untested images update.
<jibel> The following images are untested:
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Kubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Kubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Kubuntu Netbook Arm
<jibel> Mythbuntu Desktop i386
<jibel> Netboot arm omap
<pedro_> I'm testing ubuntu DVD i386 as well
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu Server i386
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate i386
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu amd64
<pedro_> after that i can test Kubuntu DVD i386 since i already have the image synced
<jibel> I pick Ubuntu DVD amd64
<pedro_> and i can test Ubuntu Studio alt i386 as well
<brendand> jibel - i don't see any result in the tracker for Kubuntu i386 OEM install
<jibel> and after that Kubuntu DVD amd64 probably
<brendand> jibel - did you say you did that one?
<jibel> brendand, I did kubuntu alternate
<jibel> I'll try kubuntu desktop oem amd64 then.
<brendand> jibel - okay, i am doing i86
<brendand> i386
<pedro_> jibel, confirmed your bug with oem, there's no icon here
<jibel> pedro_, thanks.
<pedro_> i'm starting Kubuntu DVD i386
<brendand> i've installed Kubuntu ADM64 alongside Ubuntu-Server using guided resizing and the entries appear in grub for it, but they say 'Ubuntu'
<brendand> is that normal?
<fader_> brendand: Yeah, I believe that is expected... at least that is what I have seen before
<jibel> brendand, If it is normal it is an unexpected behavior from a user point of view. Please file a bug if there is not already one (check bugs for grub2)
<pedro_> moi moi hggdh
<hggdh> moi moi pedro_
<jibel> hola hggdh
<hggdh> halo jibel
<jibel> is there a way to setup a proxy when installing with ubiquity ?
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<pedro_> good morning charlie-tca :-)
<jibel> no 'prepare for shipping' on Kubuntu amd64 OEM install :/
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca !
 * jibel starting Kubuntu DVD amd64
 * hggdh updated hudson tests for server amd64
<brendand> if i try to do a kubuntu desktop install (seems to be of any kind) without a connection then the install freezes on 64%
<brendand> i tried both guided resize and oem install (full disk)
<jibel> I think Riddell got the same.
 * jibel searching for the bug report.
<brendand> did he raise a bug?
<brendand> ok
<jibel> brendand, the 64% is bug 726581, does it look like yours ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "install stops half way through (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726581
 * jibel doing Ubuntu DVD AMD64 Ubiquity
<kamusin> it's me or gnome-panel when you are installing alpha3 is too  tiny?
<davmor2> kamusin: it's a ubquity bug and reported ;)
<jibel> kamusin, bug 727726
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727726 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "gnome panel is about 4px instead of 30 on install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727726
<kamusin> jibel, excelent! thank you guys
 * jibel disappearing for 1 hour, his cats are starving
<pedro_> i'm doing Ubuntu DVD oem install to see if the same issue (no icon) is there
<pedro_> there's no oem-config icon on the Ubuntu DVD i386 image
<pedro_> I'm starting Ubuntu Studio alt i386
<hggdh> what happened with iso.qa.u.c? It only shows 1 test to be performed for pretty much everything
<hggdh> with emphasis, of course, to the server tests ;-)
<charlie-tca> refresh the page, I show one test done in server 386
<jibel> hggdh, which product ?
<jibel> Ubuntu Server i386 (20110301.4) 	1/17 	0/4
<jibel> Ubuntu Server amd64 (20110301.4) 	14/17 	0/6
<charlie-tca> That's what I see, too
<hggdh> heh. I am getting line-confused in addition to being colour-confused, I guess
<highvoltage> hola! who can I ask if I want additional optional test cases in the ISO QA tracker?
<marjo> jibel: ^^^
<charlie-tca> anyone?
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, jibel
<jibel> I'm here!
<highvoltage> jibel: yay!
<highvoltage> jibel: ah, stgraber just told me that he'll do it.
<jibel> highvoltage, okay then, thanks stgraber !
<marjo> highvoltage: are you also volunteering to run that optional test case?
<marjo> highvoltage: thx in advance! :)
<Riddell> pedro_: for Kubuntu DVD i386 Ubiquity test did you use a virtual machine or real hardware?
<pedro_> Riddell, virtual machine
<highvoltage> marjo: yep, I'm already running those tests so I thought I might as well report them somewhere
<Riddell> pedro_: are you able to test on real hardware?  I'd like to know if bug 726581 happens
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "install stops half way through (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 30)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726581
<pedro_> Riddell, sorry i can't , don't have any spare hw to test with
<Riddell> pedro_: ok I'll do it
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<highvoltage> Riddell: if it was installed from USB I think it might be related to bug 723357
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723357 in casper (Ubuntu) "ISO filesystem not mounted properly on Live USB disks (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723357
<Riddell> highvoltage: CD too
<stgraber> jibel: Can you set "Live LTSP" as optional for both Edubuntu i386 and Edubuntu amd64 ? I still don't have DB access and it doesn't seem to be exposed in the admin UI ...
<stgraber> marjo: ^ any news on getting back my ssh access to iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<marjo> stgraber: FYI, i've submitted a request, still pending
<stgraber> marjo: thanks
<jibel> stgraber, sure
<marjo> stgraber: i will escalate
<stgraber> marjo: thanks
<marjo> Riddell: FYI, I've not been able to dup the kde plasma crash
<jibel> stgraber, done
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<Riddell> marjo: hmm, I guess that's a good thing
<marjo> Riddell: not so sure, but...
<Riddell> jibel: are you using a VM?
<jibel> Riddell, yes, I thought I was affected by the same bug, it took time to pass the 64% barrier but the test succeeded, Im' now restarting the system
<Riddell> jibel: can you check the install log for "Media change: please insert the disc labeled" ?
<jibel> Riddell, nothing matches in the installer logs
<jibel> The following images are still untested:
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Kubuntu Netbook Arm
<jibel> Netboot arm omap
<Riddell> jibel: ok can you comment that on bug 726581
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "install stops half way through (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 30)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726581
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64/i386
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu amd64/i386
<jibel> marjo, are you doing all Ubuntu Studio Alternate i386 at the same time ?
<jibel> marjo, nevermind pedro is helping you
<marjo> jibel: no, only one test case at a time
<marjo> jibel: correct
<jibel> I'll pick amd64
<roadmr> I ran this testcase: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5064/193 and I found a usability issue, should I mark the test as failed? it works, it just asks for a password but it has no instructions or indications so I had to guess what it wanted
<GrueMaster> FYI:  I have been able to get oem-config to run through on x86 in a VM.  Not a solution, but I wanted to let people know that it does work.  See my comment on bug 727783 .
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727783 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "oem-config is not installed after initial system installation, and the user can't proceed with the step 'prepare for shipping' (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727783
<marjo_> roadmr: please mark it passed and submit a bug against the usability issue
<roadmr> marjo: will do, thanks!
<jamiedmattingly> charlie-tca,  when are we testing again?
<charlie-tca> now
<charlie-tca> alpha3
<charlie-tca> jamiedmattingly: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<jamiedmattingly> ok cool
<jamiedmattingly> download is taking forever
<charlie-tca> sync?
<charlie-tca> It will zsync to the images you have
<jamiedmattingly> ok havent done the sync thing yet
<charlie-tca> wobblybob here?
<marjo_> hi folks, anybody available to test edubuntu?
<charlie-tca> marjo: looks like highvoltage is on them
<marjo_> charlie-tca: thx
<charlie-tca> I can run them in an hour, right after the qa meeting
<marjo_> patrickmw: can you do the ltsp for edubuntu dvd i386?
<charlie-tca> Reminder: QA meeting at 18:00 UTC in #ubuntu-quality
<marjo_> please?
<patrickmw> marjo_: yes, I've been syncing that image for a while :)
<marjo_> patrickmw: feed the hamsters
<marjo_> patrickmw: bad joke sorry
<patrickmw> marjo_: ha, no I laughed
<marjo_> GrueMaster: are you going to cover the untested arm tests?
<GrueMaster> What untested arm tests?  We're busy trying to get a working image.
<marjo_> GrueMaster: sorry to bother you; http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<GrueMaster> Onlything I see there is netboot on omap which is completely unsupported and shouldn't be on iso.qa.
<marjo_> jibel: ^^^
<marjo_> skaet: ^^^
<marjo_> skaet_ ^^^
<marjo_> GrueMaster: ack
<skaet_> GrueMaster, thanks.
<marjo_> GrueMaster: do you have some background re: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/5082
<marjo_> kubuntu netbook arm omap?
<GrueMaster> That is i386.iso.  Why would I?
<GrueMaster> This build wasn't found on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20110301/natty-netbook-i386.iso (may no longer exists)
<highvoltage> marjo_: was just out to lunch, edubuntu done
<marjo_> GrueMaster: it's marked as "Kubuntu Netbook Arm omap", so I thought you might know something about it
<marjo_> highvoltage: thx much!
<GrueMaster> It's also marked as rebuilding.
<jibel> highvoltage, will you test edubuntu upgrades ?
<marjo> GrueMaster: ack
<bladernr> localization fail :(
<highvoltage> jibel: it would be really nice if someone else could, but last resort I'll do it
<bladernr> marjo marjo_ are you sure you want me testing ISOs... I fail things.
<marjo_> bladernr: yes! we want to find bugs!
<marjo_> bladernr: given your illustrious history with ubuntu iso testing, you shouldn't have to ask!
<charlie-tca> I have the edubuntu images here, I can try the 386 upgrade test
<marjo_> charlie-tca: go for it!
<marjo_> we're almost at 100% of mandatory images
<marjo> bladernr: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<highvoltage> charlie-tca: awesome
<marjo> skaet_ besides the image that's rebuilding now, are any respins threatening?
<highvoltage> charlie-tca: I've started clean maverick i386/amd64 installations in VM's, if I run out of time I'll just finish the amd64 one then
<charlie-tca> Great!
<skaet_> marjo,  if cjwatson gets the oem-config issue resolved, that may trigger some respins.
<cjwatson> if
<marjo> cjwatson: good luck!
<jibel> charlie-tca, highvoltage , thanks for this.
<cjwatson> I swear I've fixed this bug like a dozen times before
<cjwatson> and it's different every damn time
<jibel> bladernr, since charlie-tca and highvoltage are doing the remaining untested cases, you'll get more choice from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<bladernr> cjwatson:  fwiw, I just tried a 32bit OEM install and got the "Change CD" message when installing from USB.  I'm redoing the stick just in case, and I'll try in a VM in parallel to see if it's a USB only thing or not :(
<highvoltage> skaet_: if that happens, could we ship todays edubuntu discs with the bug and a release note? I doubt anyonw will actually want to ship this release on an oem machine so for edubuntu at least it wouldn't be that big deal if it's broken (I understand that it needs the testing on Ubuntu discs already though)
<highvoltage> bladernr: that could possibly be related to bug 723357
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723357 in casper (Ubuntu) "ISO filesystem not mounted properly on Live USB disks (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723357
<bladernr> highvoltage:  sounds like it... I didn't run into this last night when I did an AMD64 desktop install from USB.. only noticed it today when installing 32bit OEM on a netbook
<skaet_> highvoltage,  yes, we can go with today's for edubuntu, and avoid the retest as long as nothing else shows up as a reason.
<highvoltage> skaet_: great
<cjwatson> bladernr: I *think* that it's actually part of the same issue as the bug with oem-config not being installed
<cjwatson> and, come to that, that's not dissimilar to the bug highvoltage mentions, although it would need a fix in a different place
<cjwatson> basically apt changed its defaults for where the CD is supposed to go and I'm trying to override them properly again
<bladernr> cjwatson:  ack
<bladernr> bad apt!
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<patdk-wk> what iso needs testing?
<highvoltage> cjwatson: I guess doing a bind mount from the new place to /media/cdrom/ would be too hacky?
<highvoltage> cjwatson: sorry, I can answer that one myself :)
<jibel> patdk-wk, the uncompleted test is at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<patdk-wk> I know that :)
<jibel> patdk-wk, cool
<patdk-wk> but I don't see where it says what iso image to use, just says alpha3
<patdk-wk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20110301.4/ ?
<jibel> oh, okay, let say you want to test "Ubuntu Alternate amd64 (20110301.7)"
<patdk-wk> oh, it only shows it on that list
<jibel> patdk-wk, or for server "Ubuntu Server amd64 (20110301.4)"
<jibel> in front of the title there is a link to the iso
<patdk-wk> ah, didn't noctice
<jibel> patdk-wk, for server amd64 the lnk is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/5070
<highvoltage> jibel, skaet_: hmm, I just spoke to stgraber and we noticed that upgrade from within ubiquity use case isn't listed in the QA tracker yet. it's a new feature in this alpha so I guess it would most probably need testing
<jibel> patdk-wk, alternatively you can use the tool dl-ubuntu-test-iso from the package ubuntu-qa-tools
<jibel> patdk-wk, it will help you sync the right images.
<patdk-wk> ya, but they have to go to a completely different place :(
<skaet_> highvoltage,  yeah would make sense to test it.
<skaet_> jibel,  what is the process for getting a new test added to the .iso tracker (and determing mandatory, run-once, etc.)?
<charlie-tca> screen-reader install is also missing
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu desktop images only, optional at least
<jibel> skaet_, it is a 'just ask' process. So it's time to define one.
<skaet_> jibel,  :)
<patdk-wk> I might have time tonight for iscsi tests, have to resetup my iscsi stuff
<jibel> patdk-wk, awesome! thanks for your help
<patdk-wk> is there a maillist for this?
<patdk-wk> so I know when?
<charlie-tca> Usually goes out on Ubuntu-qa@lists.ubuntu.com
<jibel> patdk-wk, you can subscribe to the test you're interested in, and you'll be notified when new builds are available, there is also the Ubuntu QA ML ubuntu-qa@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> highvoltage: that's one option but there are complications - I'm hoping to find out exactly where it's going wrong
<jamiedmattingly> when i go to the test steps for mythbuntu it says tbd??????
<jamiedmattingly> for both front end and backend?
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Just try to get the install tests to work then
<charlie-tca> jibel: ^ ^ ^
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Alternate, desktop done
<skaet_> charlie-tca,  Yay!
<bladernr> cjwatson:  fwiw, I can at least confirm that installing OEM from USB fails because it's asking for a CD change, while installing in a VM (with the ISO set as the VMs cdrom) is successful
<skaet_> bladernr, can you add that to the bug as a comment so we keep a record?
<marjo_> Riddell: can we get some helping finishing off Kubuntu test cases? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<bladernr> skaet_:  which bug?  Since it could be at least one of two things, I opened my own bug and linked the test result to that bug, and the bug I opened does indicate that VM was successful while USB was not
<marjo_> pedro_ were you able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/727783 with kubuntu alt i386? i am unable to
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727783 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "oem-config is not installed after initial system installation, and the user can't proceed with the step 'prepare for shipping' (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed]
<marjo_> cjwatson: w/ kubuntu alternate i386, the oem-config is installed on desktop after initial system installation
<pedro_> marjo_, nope, just tested that on ubuntu alt, desktop and dvd
<marjo_> pedro: and you saw that bug on all those images?!
<pedro_> marjo_, yes, the bug is the same for all of them
<pedro_> at least on i386 images
<marjo_> pedro: i followed http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateOem and saw oem-config on the desktop!
<marjo_> pedro_ ^^^
<jibel> charlie-tca, what's up ?
<pedro_> marjo_, i don't get the icon here
<charlie-tca> still going
<marjo_> pedro_ ack; that's what the bug says, but for me, the icon was there (so i'm claiming i can't dup that particular bug)
<jibel> marjo_, 727783 only affect desktop images not alt
<charlie-tca> jibel: these comments from jamie:
<charlie-tca> <jamiedmattingly> when i go to the test steps for mythbuntu it says tbd??????
<pedro_> marjo_, was with alt?
<charlie-tca> <jamiedmattingly> for both front end and backend?
<marjo_> jibel: ack
<jibel> pedro_, alternate ?
<pedro_> right
<pedro_> jibel_, desktop and dvd afaik, testing on alt to be sure now
<marjo_> pedro, jibel: ack; i've marked the test passed
<jibel> charlie-tca, as skaet_ said the process to define test cases requires some improvements
<charlie-tca> yeah, I told him to just get the installs, if he did not know how to do the rest
<charlie-tca> edubuntu maverick, 348 updates taking a long time
<jibel> charlie-tca, mythbuntu is not trivial, there's a backend and a frontend, you must install both and ensure they work nicely together
<charlie-tca> but there are no procedures to tell how?
<charlie-tca> How can you test it if there is nothing telling how to make it all work?
<tgm4883> charlie-tca, link?
<tgm4883> I'll see if I can get that fixed
<jibel> charlie-tca, right, I'll see we superm1 to add a test case.
<charlie-tca> tgm4883: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopFront
<charlie-tca> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopBack
<charlie-tca> TBD leaves an empty how to
<tgm4883> thats interesting, that used to have data
<charlie-tca> well...
<tgm4883> Did the testcases used to be somewhere else?
<tgm4883> charlie-tca, are test cases were basic as I recall. Ensure install works and system boots up correctly
<tgm4883> there may have been options there to select as well
<charlie-tca> Someone will need to do those tests that knows how
<charlie-tca> mythbuntu 386 and amd64 need them done
<patrickmw> Has anyone here done testing with the lastest Edubuntu isos?
<patrickmw> I'm curious to know if there is a overall sense of instability?
<jibel> skaet_,  Netboot arm omap is reenabled finally re: previous discussion with GrueMaster ?
<GrueMaster> Huh?
<skaet_> ??
<GrueMaster> Did I miss something?
<GrueMaster> We aren't supporting it, so it should not be in i.q.u.c
<jibel> skaet_,  on the tracker is was marked as rebuilding 3 hours ago and no its enabled.
<jibel> s/no/now
<skaet_> jibel,  please disable it.
<jibel> skaet_, k
<jibel> done
<jibel> charlie-tca, will you do the last case for Xubuntu Desktop i386 and Xubuntu Alternate i386 ? Or do you need help ?
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> alternate is the optional manual partitioning
<charlie-tca> did it for one, but will do it for the other too
<charlie-tca> I did the desktop case, but must have forgot to mark it
<charlie-tca> jibel: desktop is done
<Patrickdk> hmm, iscsi tests aren't working for me, dunno if it's me, or it's just failing yet
<charlie-tca> sorry, jibel. Thought I was all done
<jibel> Patrickdk, can you file a report and paste the bug number there please ?
<cjwatson> bladernr: it's OK, I have an strace already
<cjwatson> no need for further analysis
<Patrickdk> how can I cause initrd.img to drop me to a shell? with no root?
<Patrickdk> is that possible?
<cjwatson> bladernr: (and as it happens, it fails for me in a VM with the image set as the CD-ROM - I don't really want to spend time debugging why that's true for me and not for you :-) )
<bladernr> cjwatson:  VMs do weird things sometimes.  but cool either way, though on the "successful" vm install, I ran into a different bug where oem-config wasn't actually installed
<bladernr> I think that one was already filed as well
<jibel> Patrickdk, yes I think it is possible. Anyone can help ?
<Patrickdk> just the on screen stuff isn't very helpful, just says root not found, want to attempt some diagnostics
<Patrickdk> the isntaller went just fine though, just reboot into it not
<cjwatson> bladernr: that's the problem I'm working on.
<cjwatson> bladernr: but it's all part of the same thing, I think
<cjwatson> however, I need to get some rest, so I'm not sure I can fix this before alpha-3
<bladernr> cjwatson:  I didn't think you actually needed "rest"
<bladernr> :-)
<cjwatson> contrary to popular belief, apparently ...
<marjo_> cjwatson: thx!
<marjo_> jibel: kubuntu install crashed after manual partitioning
<marjo_> jibel: i'm burning new CD to make sure it's not the media (that's what the error message was hinting at)
<jibel> marjo, crashes how ?
<marjo_> although the disk checked out fine (using check disk for defects)
<marjo_> jibel: according to /var/log/syslog, Device /dev/sda6 not found in os-prober output
<jibel> hm, not good, I'll try. It was a fresh partition ?
<jibel> marjo, k desktop i386,right ?
<marjo_> jibel: no, i edited an existing partition
<marjo_> jibel: yes
<jibel> okay, trying
<marjo_> 20110302
<jibel> marjo_, how did you partitioned your drive ?
<Patrickdk> ok, fixed the issue :)
<jibel> Patrickdk, Great! was it your setup or the test failing ?
<Patrickdk> my setup, it wasn't loading initrd.img
<jibel> phew
<Patrickdk> how it boots to aptarmor and goes nuts though :(
<Patrickdk> i/o error
<marjo_> jibel: redoing the test; so far so good
<jibel> marjo, yup, success here
<marjo_> jibel: what partitioning scheme did you try?
<jibel> 2 logical, swap on sda5 1G, / on sda6 free space
<marjo_> jibel, ok
<Patrickdk> nope, failing :(
<jibel> Patrickdk, please file a bug with the informations you're able to collect and we will point the release and server teams to it.
<charlie-tca> jibel: I finished xubuntu again
<Patrickdk> done
<charlie-tca> couple hours left on the edubuntu 386 upgrade
<highvoltage> charlie-tca: heh, yeah I did it on a machine with super-fast disks so it happened quickly
<patrickmw> jibel: are there particular tests you'd like to see complete or want me to just start picking off the untested?
<marjo_> jibel: the kubuntu installation succeeded this time
<marjo_> so maybe it was a "bad media" after all, even when it checked out OK
<marjo_> highvoltage: i'm curious, what qualifies as "super-fast" disk these days; i'm glad you have them
<marjo_> patrickmw: since we've already got 100% image coverage, just go for the untested mandatory test cases (we're shooting for 100% by the end of tonight in the Americas)
<highvoltage> marjo_: it's got a bunch of fast sata disks on a hardware raid controller, I don't think I've ever even seen the physical machine, but it installs Edubuntu about *really* fast compared to anything else I have
<highvoltage> marjo_: I guess a fast SSD would still beat that
<marjo_> highvoltage: wow!
<highvoltage> s/about//g
<jibel> highvoltage,  ssd on sata3, 4 installation simultaneously and the disk is waiting for cpu cycles
<marjo_> highvoltage: compared to netbooks running atom chips, i'm very impressed
<highvoltage> jibel: nice :)
<jibel> highvoltage, but I don't know how long the disk will last doing iso testing :-)
<marjo_> jibel: good reliability tests for disks
<highvoltage> marjo_: well, on a Lenovo core 2 duo with 2GB of RAM (on what I tested it last week) it takes about 3 times as long as it takes as installing 2 Edubuntu VM's simultanously on that libvirt server :)
<patrickmw> where can I find the minimal install isos for kubuntu?
<patrickmw> do they even exist? hehe
<patrickmw> jibel ^
<marjo_> hggdh: minimal install iso question ^^^
<jibel> patrickmw, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<jibel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<jibel> patrickmw, that's the same for all flavors
<patrickmw> ah ha
<patrickmw> thanks
<jibel> but don't bother with that, I've got the images and the proxy is already loaded
<patrickmw> k
<jibel> patrickmw, you'd better take the remaining cases for K/Ubuntu Desktop
<marjo_> jibel: nice setup, do you have any power outlets left in the house for more systems? j/k
<patrickmw> on it now, working on migration test
<marjo_> hggdh: can someone cover the mandatory server test cases http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/5071
<marjo_> ?
<hggdh> marjo, uec install is being run now, and I will run the RAID also
<marjo_> hggdh: thx much
<hggdh> but right now I am on the amd64, not hte i386
<patrickmw> jibel: how to I get to the migration assistant?  I don't see that option in ubiquity
<jibel> patrickmw, you need data to migrate, e.g firefox bookmarks in a windows partition.
<patrickmw> ah, it doesn't say windows anywhere
<patrickmw> ok
<jibel> is there a bug already filed about a plasma crash on kubuntu i386 ?
<marjo_> jibel: don't know, Riddell just told me it's a known issue and would like a backtrace if available
<marjo_> but i haven't been able to dup it since yesterday
<Riddell> jibel: feel free to file another and ping me with it
<Riddell> marjo: kubuntu alternate test cases look like they're done, kubuntu desktop and dvd are broken so we don't need to finish those
<marjo_> jibel: if you still have access to the system, Riddell suggested "you can run plasma-desktop --nocrashhandler  then it should use apport"
<Riddell> jibel, marjo: plasma breakage might be bug 725959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725959 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "libqt4 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu10, 11 and 12 produce segfault in VirtualBox (libqtgui4) (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725959
<marjo_> Riddell: thx
<jibel> Riddell, maybe, I'll try to get a backtrace tomorrow.
<marjo_> Riddell: we still have some uncompleted Kubuntu tests: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/notcompleted
<Riddell> marjo_: the mandator tests for kubuntu alternate are done
<marjo_> Riddell: ack
<Riddell> I don't plan on releasing desktop and dvd since they are broken
<marjo_> skaet, jibel: ^^^
<marjo_> skaet_
<marjo_> Riddell: thx for the update
<patrickmw> is there an ubuntu oem channel?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-03
<stgraber> Patrickdk: as in, people who work on the oem installer ?
<stgraber> doh, wrong patrick ;)
<stgraber> and the right one left a bit earlier
<ara> good morning!
<kidsodateless> hello all, anyone else has encountered this bug 728205 on testing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728205 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity: there is no install "alongside other operating system" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728205
<jibel> hi kidsodateless, I didn't tested with MS Windows.
<jibel> kidsodateless, ms windows is the only os on the system, right ?
<kidsodateless> jibel, yes, and i think the problem was with windows xp
<kidsodateless> jibel, I tried to install natty with 10.10 and the alongside installation works.
<jibel> kidsodateless, thanks, I've notified the developer.
<kidsodateless> jibel, np. thanks also for that.
<qwebirc95066> Hi, may i ask You, how soon might Ubuntu 11.04 alpha 3 be released?
<jibel> Hi all, New kubuntu desktop images are on the tracker, go go go, 7 + 7 mandatory tests to go!
<patdk-wk> I tried running the default+raid1 tests last night, but failing, figured it was cause I don't normally do softraid
<jibel> qwebirc95066, hi, natty a3 is scheduled today. If you have some spare time feel free to pick an image on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested and give it a try.
<jibel> patdk-wk, I tried and failed to boot with a disconnected drive. What was your error ?
<patdk-wk> same
<jibel> patdk-wk, did you filed  a bug? I didn't.
<patdk-wk> nope
<jibel> patdk-wk, do you still have the system available and can you file a report, I'll ping the dev.
<patdk-wk> ya, it's still there, I can start it up (I just created a vm in esx for each test I did)
<patdk-wk> oh, I still have it up, on the fialed screen :)
<jibel> patdk-wk, cool, subscribe me to the bug report please.
<patdk-wk> odd, someone just reported it passed fine
 * pedro_ testing kubuntu desktop i386
<jibel> Daviey, ^ patdk-wk failed the RAID1 test, system doesn't boot when a disk is disconnected.
<patdk-wk> I was server-amd64
<jibel> pedro_ and all, please test a basic install of kubuntu then OEM.
<pedro_> jibel, ok will do
<jibel> pedro_, I'll do amd64
<Daviey> jibel, Uh
<patdk-wk> filed and posted
<patdk-wk> bug#728435
<jibel> bug 728435
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728435 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "raid1 boot degraded mode fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728435
<Daviey> Hmm.. I thought the test case was to test you could hot remove and add and rebuild the array... I must admit i missed the case for booting missing a disk
<Daviey> But i have just reproduced that behaviour
<patdk-wk> I thought it was just me, since I had very little time to work on it
<patdk-wk> and though I screwed it up
<jibel> patdk-wk, thanks for catching that one!
<Riddell> jibel: how are you testing "Live Session (Netbook)" on  Kubuntu Desktop amd64?
<jibel> Riddell, create a usb stick from the iso, and boot is on a netbook
<jibel> Riddell, is there another way ?
<jibel> s/is/it
<Riddell> jibel: that's the way but i didn't know there was such a thing as 64 bit netbooks
<patdk-wk> mine is :)
<patdk-wk> it has a 64bit atom cpu
<jibel> Riddell, asus eeepc 1015pe, Atom N450
<patdk-wk> atleast I'm running maverick desktop amd64 on it
<Riddell> amazing what they can do
<jibel> well for a daily use I'd go for i386, it's much faster
<patdk-wk> I haven't noticed any difference
<patdk-wk> and everything else I do is 64bit
<patdk-wk> so nicer binary compatability
<jibel> kubuntu desktop amd64 done. wubi failed as usual. Starting Kubuntu DVD AMD64
<hggdh> jibel, uec tested on amd64
<hggdh> (and failed)
<hggdh> there is no need to test it on i386 or the alternative tests, they will all fail the same
<hggdh> jibel, ^
<jibel> hggdh, excellent! we like to find bugs ;-)
<marjo> jibel: what's the plan for Kubuntu Netbook Arm (omap)?
<jibel> marjo, GrueMaster> Onlything I see there is netboot on omap which is completely unsupported and shouldn't be on iso.qa.
<jibel> oh netbook
<marjo> jibel, Riddell: Kubuntu Netbook Arm (omap)?
<GrueMaster> I tested the previous armel image of kubuntu (and it should be desktop not netbook).  It fails miserably.  The respin issue was done because on the ubuntu images, we found oem-config crashed due to bad webkit, so we took out ubiquity slideshow.  While the lubuntu image was respinning, I hacked the 0301 image to see if it worked, and it crashes worse.  No X on boot, no way to configure.
<GrueMaster> With all of the QT issues on armel, this really doesn't surprise me though.
<GrueMaster> I am seeing kubuntu marked as rebuilding on iso.qa.  If someone wants to open it, I can mark it as failed and link a bug into it.
<jibel> GrueMaster, done. thanks for marking it as failed.
<GrueMaster> Ok, marked.  Someone will need to do more research, but the bugs I listed are very highly probable cause.  We know webkit has issues, and we know that there are issues with QT and QT based apps on armel when built with the current toolchain.
<marjo> Thank you to jibel, smoser, hggdh, pedro_, charlie-tca, kidsodateless, highvoltage, marjo, brendand, ricsipontaz, PatrickDK, PaoloRotolo, nobuto, Kamusin, valix, primes2h, roadmr, pitti, jamiedmattingly, RoAkSoAx, jamespage, monkeylibre, xdatap1, Fly82, Daviey, homitsu and ogra for testing the ISOs.
<marjo> The images would not be able to go out today without your efforts!
<marjo> Special thanks to jibel for his leadership on the testing efforts
<highvoltage> and thank you, marjo!
<highvoltage> Edubuntu 11.04a3 has been announced: http://edubuntu.org/2011-03-03/edubuntu-1104-alpha-3-released
<marjo> highvoltage: thx! nice job on the testing
<marjo> with your super-duper fast disk array!
<highvoltage> :D
<marjo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases
<marjo> test coverage looks great for Alpha 3
<skaet_> Thanks to all who tested Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Server, Mythbuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Ubuntu Network edition!  The images would not have gone out without your efforts.    Thanks in particular to marjo and jibel for coordinating it and making sure the gaps were all filled in.
<marjo> skaet_ thx for your leadership!
<pedro_> thanks all :-)
<skaet_> marjo, all, thank you for your patience with me.   :)
<patdk-wk> I'm just happy I was able to get my iscsi boot test stuff working :)
<patdk-wk> never attempted iscsi root, been on my list though
<marjo> patdk-wk: nice! hope we'll see it used for beta 1 testing
<kamusin> wohoo ;) , thanks to you guys
 * charlie-tca thanks everybody, too. Help is always very welcome getting the images tested!
<marjo> patrickmw: thx for testing ltsp server and other test cases!
<patrickmw> marjo: my pleasure
<marjo> patrickmw: doc perfected?!
<marjo> test case documentation, i mean; sorry
<patrickmw> marjo: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/LTSPServer
<marjo> patrickmw: thx!
<patrickmw> marjo: I think more testers will be able to follow now
<marjo> patrickmw: me, too, so we can share the testing opportunities to more folks
<marjo> davmor2_ alpha 3 is out!
<davmor2> marjo: Cool busy trying to test 3 projects and guide someone else through a 4th,  oh and writing bugs from my natty box
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-04
<jibel_> primes2h, ping
<primes2h> hey jibel
<jibel_> good morning primes2h
<jibel_> I reviewed the laptop testing code. It's fine.
<primes2h> jibel_: good morning you too.
<primes2h> jibel_: Oh, that's nice.
<primes2h> thanks
<jibel_> primes2h, I'm sorry it took that long, but there was tons of things to do with a3 testing.
<jibel_> I'll merge it. Do you have an updated of the logo ?
<primes2h> jibel_: np about that, I know. :-)
<primes2h> jibel_: yes, I did a commit about that
<jibel_> primes2h, oh cool, I'll didn't notice. I'll let you know when I'll have a date for the publication to the server, I hope early next week.
<primes2h> here you have, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~primes2h/ubuntu-qa-website/implement_laptop_testing/revision/155
<primes2h> jibel_: Great! Let me know when you do that, so we can start testing a bit the tracker
<primes2h> and then be ready to announce it.
<primes2h> jibel_: Thank you very much for your helpfulness.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-06
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
<digirak> hey i want to register with bazaar for mago
<digirak> how do i do that
<guillemhs> hi!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-27
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise Beta 1 Candidate images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> Ubuntu Desktop and Edubuntu being respun
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> \o/ ISO Testing
<brendand> jibel - ping
<jibel> brendand, pong
<brendand> jibel, do you know is there a way around the problem with creating i386 live images on an amd64 host?
<brendand> jibel, i'd love to start iso testing, but my laptop is running amd64 now
<brendand> and the only test systems i have are atom netbooks
<jibel> brendand, what's the problem ?
<brendand> jibel - when i create a usb stick on my laptup with usb-creator-gtk, even though the image is i386 i get the 'this is not a 64-bit host' error on the installation system. i guess syslinux is 64-bit
<jibel> brendand, with virtualbox ?
<brendand> jibel, no - bare metal
<jibel> brendand, I never faced this bug. Did you report it or bug number you know ?
<brendand> jibel - i'll try again. if it still happens i'll raise a bug
<jibel> brendand, anything in your bios that could prevent booting x86 images ?
<jibel> New Ubuntu images posted to the tracker
<brendand> jibel - eh, the system i'm booting on has only an atom processor...
<jibel> brendand, same here with an N450
<jibel> it's booting an i386 image created from an x86_86 machine
<jibel> x86_64 even
<xdatap1> jibel, hello. I just received the email from the tracker. The download links still says "lucid"
<jibel> xdatap1, hello. stgraber fixed it and we are waiting for a code push
<jibel> which should happen any time soon
<xdatap1> jibel, thanks. Starting the download anyway :)
<brendand> jibel - should i be a bug? i mean usb-creator should install syslinux to match the architecture of the image, not the host right?
<jibel> xdatap1, but you should see precise just below lucid ?
<stgraber> it's actually been fixed weeks ago ;)
<stgraber> and IS was supposed to do the rollout last week
<stgraber> which they kind of did
<stgraber> they just missed a final "bzr up" so we're still on the buggy code
<jibel> brendand, yes please file a bug, I can't reproduce it locally.
<xdatap1> jibel, I'm talking about this page: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12594/downloads
<stgraber> xdatap1: the duplicate (lucid + precise) there has been fixed in trunk for weeks ;)
<stgraber> xdatap1: it's just a matter of having IS run the bzr up
<xdatap1> stgraber, ok cool. No problem, just for letting you know ;)
<brendand> jibel, ok. seems fine now! either i made an oopsie and accidentally selected an amd64 image, or usb-creator was momentarily bugged last week
<jibel> brendand, cool. this bug was scared just talking about it :)
<stgraber> jibel, xdatap1: I just poked IS directly. Someone is having a look now, so hopefully it should be all fixed in a few minutes
<xdatap1> stgraber, great. You rock :)
<xdatap1> stgraber, to be honest, you normaly rock, it's not just about the tracker :D
<stgraber> xdatap1: fixed
<xdatap1> stgraber, yep, it works, great
<balloons> AlanBell, how'd that orca test end up?
<AlanBell> orca got a bit broken with stuff landing for feature freeze I think, going to give it another go now, I want to make sure the test cases are somewhat realisticly do-able
<balloons> kk, sounds good AlanBell
<balloons> roadmr, cr3 quick question on checkbox test format.. what's the best way to list assumptions for the test case?
<cr3> balloons: "assumptions" as in "dependencies on other tests" or "requirements on devices and/or packages"?
<jibel> stgraber, when you have a chance, could you check ltsp-live. When I boot the client, I'm dropped to busybox
<balloons> more like requirements cr3.. in other words, if I have a test talking about using a camera, I have an assumption that you have a camera :-)
<stgraber> jibel: argh ... yeah will have a look, I actually think I know what's wrong
<stgraber> at least that should be easy to fix
<stgraber> (and shouldn't affect LTSP on alternates)
<balloons> I have some dependencies on other tests inside tests as well, but generally I just run them in order.. I think that's fine for now
<cr3> balloons: requires: device.category == 'CAPTURE'
<balloons> ohh while I have you.. I have a number of these errors in my logs I'm trying to fix;  Exception: Template <stream> has a duplicate field 'plugin' with a new value 'manual'.
<balloons> what could be wrong with my job if I'm getting that error?
<cr3> balloons: don't necessarily assume tests will run in a particular order, if a test really makes more sense to run before or after another one, please make sure to specify depends: name_of_other_test
<balloons> cr3, ohh cool.. in general I wasn't depending.. There was only one suite that has that dependency
<cr3> balloons: probably a trailing space, make sure to separate your job definitions with an empty line, not a line with some spaces :)
<balloons> it was lower priority to figure out. I'll add depends
<balloons> ouch trailing spaces.. kk strippin
<cr3> balloons: the parser could be more intelligent about that, I'll take a note for future improvement
<cr3> ie, for the checkbox-core parser at very least
<balloons> cr3, hmm that didn't seem to change anything.. still getting the same error
<balloons> cr3, roadmr could you look at my branch again and see what might be up? I would appreciate it bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/+junk/checkbox-app-testing
<bdmurray> jibel: can you tell me more about what happens with debconf in bug 940252?
<roadmr> balloons: could you add a newline at the *end* of each of your job files and see if it helps fix the problem?
<roadmr> balloons: basically what happens is that checkbox cats all the jobfiles together, if the result has duplicate keys within the same blankline-delimited block, then you'll get duplicate field errors
<balloons> roadmr.. sure
<balloons> makes sense
<balloons> sweetness!
<balloons> that looks like it did it
<roadmr> balloons: we really need some kind of checkbox-lint tool, right? :(
<roadmr> something that checks explains errors a bit better
<balloons> well for now.. let me go add that to your wiki
<balloons> trim trailing spaces, but a newline after each test.. end each file with a new line
<balloons> woot! indeed no more errors in the log file
<davmor2> AlanBell: there were a couple of at-spi2 lands that orca might need an update for
<stgraber> jibel: do you have a bug number for the ltsp-live bug where you drop to busybox?
<stgraber> jibel: if not that's fine, I just want to close any bug that's currently open with the upload
<cr3> balloons: if you're still getting errors, could you provide me with something to look at? perhaps a branch where you could push your code...
<balloons> cr3, i pasted my branch info above.. but roadmr solved it for me.. I didn't have newlines at the end of most of my files
<balloons> everything is perfect now :-)
<balloons> thanks to both of you
<roadmr> balloons: glad to be of help, as always :)
<balloons> i'm adding the info to the wiki here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Checkbox/Walkthrough
<cr3> balloons: ah, because you were using cat to concatenate a bunch of job files. this might pose a problem if something creates a file~, ie with tilde in addition to the one you already have
<cr3> balloons: if you're cat'ing multiple different files, you could also use filter_templates instead of cat, it'll take care of separating jobs properly so you don't need to remember to add a trailing empty line which is error prone
<balloons> cr3, I'm confused by what you mean I'm catting files together
<balloons> is there something I should/could be doing differently?
<balloons> I was editing the wiki to say you needed to include the new lines, etc.. I'll leave it off for now
<cr3> balloons: do you have a branch where all the code you're working on resides, just so that I can have a look?
<balloons> yea, my current branch is here: bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/+junk/checkbox-app-testing
<cr3> balloons: command: cat $CHECKBOX_APP_TESTING_SHARE/jobs/nautilus.txt*
<balloons> ahh yes
<cr3> balloons: that's what I was talking about, so you might have problems in the event something creates nautilus.txt.in~ for example
<balloons> the local.txt.in file
<balloons> how should i set it up?
<cr3> balloons: good question, nautilus.txt* was intended to express "either nautilus.txt *or* nautilus.txt.in", not "both nautilus.txt.in *and* nautilus.txt.in~"
<balloons> yes.. I was just copying the example I had
<balloons> I wasn't sure why the syntax existed like that
<balloons> so again.. happy to adopt whatever best practice for this you thin
<balloons> *think
<cr3> balloons: out of curiosity, what editor are you using?
<balloons> meh.. normally geany
<balloons> today just gedit to quick fix things
<cr3> balloons: ok, I wasn't expecting the editor to thwart checkbox with its temporary swap files.
<cr3> balloons: so, an alternate filename matching expression might be:
<cr3> command: cat $CHECKBOX_APP_TESTING_SHARE/jobs/nautilus.txt[\.in]*
<cr3> this doesn't accurately express "either nautilus.txt *or* nautilus.txt.in", but it's close enough with the limited pattern matching at our disposal
<balloons> yea.. not a fan of those
<balloons> did they get into the branch
<balloons> they should be in the ignore file
<balloons> cr3, but that still requires the trailing blank line for files... as long as I'm using cat
<bdmurray> Does anybody know if there is a bug about ubuntu slideshow display a paw print of an ocelot?
<cr3> balloons: don't worry, your branch looks fine and none of the tilde files were committed.
<cr3> balloons: however, it's still a pain that you have to close your editor every time you want to run checkbox, so that's where [\.in]* might be useful
<balloons> i will update.. thanks cr3
<cr3> balloons: or, of course, remember to add a trailing blank line at the end of your files at which point your files will be opened twice, once with the tilde and once without it because there are still two files matching nautilus.txt*
<cr3> balloons: I might as well do the same in the base checkbox package :)
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> while i've got you
<balloons> I was wondering on what you thought about a "file-a-bug" button on tests for when they fail?
<balloons> ideally we'd like to be able to hit a button on the test, have it file a comment with the new bug number, and have it launch ubuntu-bug SOURCEPACKAGE -t TAG
<cr3> balloons: if apport is enabled, a failing test should already cause apport to popup. if that's not the case, please let me know
<cr3> balloons: fyi, apport should be enabled by default during the development cycle and only disabled by default 7 days before release
<balloons> cr3, yes but apport won't appear if nothing actually crashed :-)
<cr3> balloons: even if you just answered "no", apport should popup
<balloons> ohh really?
<cr3> balloons: if not, let me know and I could have a quick look
<balloons> doesn't happen on my branch, so I'm not doing something correct
<balloons> can i specify a tag as well?
<balloons> I don't specify source packages anywhere, so I'm assuming that's the issue
<cr3> balloons: and you're sure apport is enabled on your system? for example, you're running precise?
<balloons> yes, running precise
<balloons> apport is working fine
<cr3> I think checkbox does a best effort of feeding apport with an appropriate tag, probably based on the requires line
<balloons> hmm.. ok, I'm missing requires
<cr3> balloons: just to be sure, can you show me the output of this command from your system: grep -i enabled /etc/default/apport
<balloons> enabled=1
<cr3> balloons: ok, try specifying a package then, let me know if that solves the problem
<balloons> cr3, that's my guess
<cr3> # Do not report a bug if no package nor symptom is defined
<balloons> trying real quick
<cr3> balloons: that's what checkbox says, so it must be right :)
<balloons> has to be!
<cr3> that's an obscur side effect: no package requirement, no apport. I can understand how that makes sense but the relation is subtle at best
<balloons> yes.. I knew there was no way to run apport.. since I didn't give a package
<balloons> but lol, I didn't realize it would
<balloons> hmm.. not sure I've got the require syntax correct
<balloons> what happens if I do a requires and I don't have it? it just skips the test right?
<balloons> and what goes on the requires line?
<balloons> for instance, requires: nautilus
<bdmurray> okay well I reported bug 942262 about it
<cr3> requires: package.name == 'nautilus'
<cr3> balloons: ^^^ try that and, to answer your question, a test is indeed just skipped if the requires expression evaluates to false
<balloons> cr3, k trying now
<balloons> cool.. test popped up this time
<balloons> ok, I hit no, but apport didn't pop
<balloons> hmm hmm
<balloons> gonna try something
<cr3> balloons: how so?
<cr3> balloons: err, nevermind :)
<balloons> trying it now..
<balloons> i'm going to try and use your upstream branch with my tests
<balloons> instead of the bin on my box
<cr3> balloons: fyi, I created bug #942273 about the filename matching expression in checkbox core and already submitted a branch with a merge request
<balloons> cr3, nice!
<balloons> thanks
<cr3> balloons: thanks to you :)
<balloons> sidetracked for a few mins.. will get back to trying your upstream later.. however, if you have any other ideas cr3 on why apport isn't popping up on a 'no', let me know now :-)
<cr3> balloons: my changes haven't been merged into upstream trunk yet, but that shouldn't affect the problem though. it's mostly a nice-to-have when editing jobs with gedit
<cr3> balloons: as for apport not appearing, do you see anything suspicious in the logs? I can't try it right now, only tomorrow
<balloons> ahh.. lol, I keep forgetting those logs!
<balloons> so I tried to just drop my jobs into the upstream branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/checkbox/ and then run checkbox-qt.. nothing shows up ;-)
<balloons> same deal for checkbox-gtk ;-) obviously needs a bit more than that
<balloons> checking logs on run now
<balloons> yep sure enough
<balloons> Traceback (most recent call last):
<balloons>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/checkbox/reactor.py", line 74, in fire
<balloons>     results.append(handler(*args, **kwargs))
<balloons>   File "/usr/share/checkbox/plugins/apport_prompt.py", line 229, in prompt_test
<balloons>     'suite:' : test["suite"]}
<balloons> KeyError: 'suite'
<cr3> balloons: aha, that looks like the culprit!
<cr3> balloons: I really need to jet but we could pickup from there tomorrow
<cr3> balloons: until then, what that means is that it seems that the test is not part of a local job
<balloons> cr3, sounds good.. enjoy your evening, chat with you tomorrow.. you've been a big help
<cr3> balloons: in other words, the test selection window should only contain local jobs, ie they should have the + to expand the tests within the local job
<balloons> yes, the test selection window contains a list with =
<cr3> balloons: if you see any jobs in the test selection window without a + at the root node, that's a problem
<balloons> a list with +'s
<balloons> yes, I had that problem for a long time
<cr3> balloons: it should only have +'s
<balloons> yep, it does
<balloons> actually they are > arrows, but :-)
<cr3> balloons: hm, in that case, we could have a closer look tomorrow
<cr3> balloons: heh, you get the idea though :)
<cr3> cheerio!
<skaet> A full set of rebuilds has just been kicked off to pick up the fixes from the weekend and today - they should be emerging on the iso tracker over the next couple of hours.
<skaet> ubuntu alternate,  kubuntu alternate posted.
<skaet> xubuntu alternate posted
<bkerensa> skaet: getting ready to test them now
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-28
<skaet> thanks bkerensa!  :)
<skaet> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, mythbuntu desktop's posted
<wxl> lubuntu?
<skaet> wxl - its building now,  will emerge next
<wxl> danke :D
<skaet> ubuntu-server, lubuntu alternate posted.
<wxl> grr ubuntu alternate for ppc is still oversized
<skaet> wxl,  if I can get some focus on pulling it down to size,  you willing to test it for us?
<wxl> skaet: absolutely
<wxl> that goes for x86 too (the desktop's oversized along with ppc)
<wxl> i've been focusing most of my attention on lubuntu but there a couple bugs i'd like to compare against an actual ubuntu install
<skaet> wxl,  desktop x86 will likely be pruned back.  For final certainly - hopefully beta.
<wxl> skaet: say the word when the ppc is trimmed down and i'll have at it
<skaet> wxl,  coolio.    will do.  (and thanks!!)
<wxl> skaet: np (thanks to tmux+irssi) i'm always here so don't hesitate to call me out and/or msg me. i'll get back eventually. i also do pay attention to the mailing list
<wxl> i actually would really like to post instructions for x86 users to test ppc by emulating (a la qemu) but it seems something is amiss with ppc emulation. there's a related bug out there…
<wxl> phillw was hunting around to see if he could find some resolution to the problem but wasn't having a lot of luck. apparently, no one's really bothered with that before :D
<infinity> wxl: I hear we actually have a PPC tester.
<infinity> (That is, one who isn't me, which is good, cause the images don't boot on my hardware right now)
<wxl> hahaha yep infinity
<infinity> wxl: Fantastic.  What hardware are you running on?
<wxl> infinity: http://wxl.freeshell.org/()/comp/ppc/hardinfo_report.html
<wxl> :)
<infinity> wxl: G4 PowerBook, then?  Perfect.
<wxl> i may be able to drum up some interest in testing among the few lubutnu ppc users we have
<infinity> wxl: That falls directly in between my G3 desktop and my POWER5 workstation, so we get some decent coverage there.
<wxl> infinity: yep. i also have a g3 but it needs some work to get into a testable state
<wxl> (it needs an openfirmware uprgade)
<infinity> wxl: If you can actuallt get honest-to-gosh testers who are willing to test images, I'll happily get them into a sane size/state.
<infinity> wxl: (keeping in mind that I won't work miracles, they'll boot on what they boot on, ie: people who report that they don't work on beige G3s get to pound dirt, etc)
<wxl> infinity: we've had a couple of funky bugs with the lubuntu images that kind of made us wonder if the problem isn't canonical-wide-- so we have wont to test against a standard ubuntu iso
<wxl> yeah g3s are…crazy
<wxl> openfirmware's pretty funky to begin with, even current versions
<infinity> My G3 has a MacOS9 installation just to run BootX.
<wxl> yeah the g3 i inherited (wallstreet pb) had the hd wiped
<infinity> I feel kinda dirty using MacOS as a "bootloader", but that OF version and quik just never got along.
<wxl> and no install disks
<wxl> and trying to find just the right version of os9 to use-- good luck.
<wxl> it's not like the disks are marked "will boot on stupid version of openfirmware!"
<infinity> *snicker*
<wxl> so yeah i keep looking. one of these days i'll find one :D
<infinity> Anyhow.  I'm assuming your G4 more or less "just works" with our images (modulo size and random bugs), so we'll start there.
<wxl> oh yeah the g4 is good to go
<infinity> I'll see if I can spend some weekend/community time whipping them into better shape and poke you.
<wxl> sounds good!
<infinity> While I'm at it, I'll make the images actually boot on my POWER5. :P
<wxl> :)
<wxl> have you been testing all the buntus?
<infinity> But, I have a personal interest in PPC images actually being smoketested to the point where we can at least publish them as "unsupported community images".
<wxl> cuz i could always use the opportunity to muster support for lubuntu-on-ppc testing :D
<wxl> exactly my thoughts
<infinity> Do we build lubuntu on PPC?
<wxl> yep!
<infinity> Huh.
<infinity> Go figure.
<wxl> the alternate's now even appropriately sized
<infinity> All I cared about was ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server (and potentially ubuntu-alternate), but others work too, if people are willing to test.
<wxl> i know we have at least one guy who's testing on g3, g4, g5
<wxl> of course i seem to be the only ppc tester who knows how to use the qa tracker :/
<wxl> well (biased opinion) i think given the focus towards low resource usage, lubuntu is perfect for ppc
<wxl> and mac users tend to see their machines as so entirely disposable so…
<infinity> wxl: Hey, my power5 (and power7s, and...) is hardly slow, or low resource. :P
<infinity> wxl: Anyhow, there's no hard and fast rule (especially for community images) around the tester also being the tracker user.
<infinity> wxl: If the guy testing on g3/g4/g5 can report his findings to you, you can fill out the tests. :P
<wxl> infinity: sorry work was calling but that's a good point! i'll see what i can do :D
<skaet> wxl,  lubuntu desktop published...
<wxl> skaet: thx! i'll get on it tonight!
<skaet> edubuntu's posted
<rickspencer3> hey all, what's the word on the street about B1? the smoke tests are looking good at leat ;)
<jibel> hey rickspencer3
<jibel> no major breakage.
<jibel> everything has been respun during the night, and will be again today to catch latest fixes of ubiquity
<jibel> we'll have a good picture of the candidates this afternoon
<brendand> anyone else having a problem with the keyboard layout screen in ubiquity?
<jibel> brendand, good morning
<jibel> brendand, what kind of problem ?
<brendand> the list views are unresponsive. i'm restarting and trying again
<jibel> I have a problem in the sense that if I select French it uses a 'us' layout but not with the scren
<jibel> screen
<jibel> brendand, do you use arrozs to navigate the lists ?
<jibel> *arrows
<brendand> jibel, that doesn't work
<brendand> jibel, i can't change the selection at all
<brendand> also, i guess you've noticed the weird colours that notify-osd uses?
<jibel> brendand, could be a regression due to
<jibel>     - To avoid issues when quickly changing the selection (easily done by
<jibel>       using the keyboard), add a 600ms delay to any user action, reset with
<jibel>       any further action
<jibel> in 2.9.22
<rigved> hi everyone. what should i enter in as the api key on my user profile on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/profile?
<brendand> jibel - seems to work better now, but the delay is weird
<brendand> jibel - seems more than 600ms
<brendand> feels more like 2s
<jibel> brendand, trying
<brendand> jibel, maybe just the speed of the system though
<brendand> jibel - could be something i did last time disturbed it into not working
<jibel> brendand, system's speed shouldn't change time length. That's not a quantum laptop I guess
<brendand> jibel - well, the perceived delay and the deliberate delay are different
<brendand> jibel - did you see the camera bug i raised?
<jibel> brendand, yes, I'll confirm it today.
<jibel> brendand, I don't reproduce the 2s delay, but if the user is too slow, the focus changes from the list to the input field below the list
<brendand> jibel, too slow to? make the first input on the screen?
<jibel> brendand, doesn't press up/down arrows quickly to change the layout
<jibel> well, and I can't focus the list with tab. keyboard navigation is broken on this screen
<brendand> jibel, sounds like what i was seeing
<jibel> hm, and cannot focus with the mouse even
<jibel> filing a bug
<jibel> and it's interesting that the actual keyboard layout doesn't match the selected layout
<brendand> jibel, ok. it must be the first time i did it i waited for a while before pressing anything, then the next time i did it quickly
<brendand> jibel, do you see problems with notify-osd as well?
<jibel> brendand, yes, it's a nice light aubergine
<brendand> jibel - sometimes it's rede
<brendand> red
<brendand> sometimes orange
<jibel> I saw it blue
<brendand> we can say it is non-deterministic :)
<jibel> brendand, did you file a bug already
<jibel> ?
<brendand> jibel - not yet. i will now
<jibel> thanks, I'll confirm it
<brendand> jibel - how to file from within ubiquity itself?
<jibel> brendand, without the desktop env, I don't think there is a way. you must quit ubiquity and it will start a session
<brendand> i'll just do it from the live session
<brendand> except i don't get any connection from the live session :(
<brendand> jibel, so strange that it only happens in ubiquity
<brendand> jibel, in the live session it's transparent
<brendand> bug 942572
<brendand> is mup on holiday?
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/942572
<jibel> brendand, could you take a picture or a screenshot ?
<brendand> ure
<brendand> sure
<jp_Hranice> Hallo. Got a question. My Ubiquity installer looks diferent after change from usb-creator to Unetbootin.
<jp_Hranice> It seems do not match testcases on iso testing tracker.
<brendand> jp_Hranice, what does it look like?
<jp_Hranice> it is diferent. fistly it ask me for timezone
<jp_Hranice> ... keyboard
<jp_Hranice> disk partitioning is not fist step
<brendand> jp_Hranice, which version?
<jp_Hranice> daily life
<brendand> ok
<jp_Hranice> I do not know version of package
<brendand> jibel - if i take a screenshot in ubiquity, where does it go? i can't find it
<jibel> brendand, it goes to ~/Pictures IIRC
<brendand> jibel, i guess that's only the case if you started ubiquity from the live session. in which case the bug is not reproducable
<jp_Hranice> brendand: Miracle. I got no problem now.
<jp_Hranice> brendand: I looks problem was in running of ubiquity from Unetbootin menu.
<jibel> stgraber, bug 942706
<jibel> stgraber, I think that explain the crash you fixed yesterday in ltsp-live
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, I'll close it as LTSP on wireless can't work ...
<bdmurray> could somebody test going to youtube.com when running a live cd?  I think the plugin finder experience is poor.
<SpamapS> Heh.. you go to bed with a download running and wake up and its invalid. Well, thank god for zsync
<roignac> bdmurray: i tried going to youtube.com from livecd
<roignac> firefox sugegsted a plugin - only gnash, but failed to install it
<bdmurray> roignac: right, that was my experience too
<SergioMeneses> but why don't use youtube with html5
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> or use the plugin non-free
<roignac> SergioMeneses: that is livecd, no non-free components
<SergioMeneses> roignac, oks... but you can use the html5 configuration
<SergioMeneses> I did it
<SergioMeneses> and works!
<roignac> I would (and I did), but this is about Average Joe
<roignac> bdmurray: i've reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/942778
<bdmurray> roignac: awesome, thanks
<SpamapS> so.. 20120228.1 is cut, but I don't see it on iso.qa.ubuntu.com ... ?
<roignac> SpamapS: I suppose, this is a candidate to Precise Beta
<jibel> SpamapS, refresh your browser ? it's there excepted arm which is still rebuilding
<SpamapS> jibel: I did.. but its very confusing.. I was looking at the old build.. it should be much more apparent than "(archived)" that it has been superseded and I need to go look for a new one.
<jibel> SpamapS, desk is close for complaints against the tracker ;)
<jibel> stgraber, ^ for you
<balloons> cr3, roadmr ping pong.. ;-)
<roadmr> balloons: hey! how's it going?
<balloons> not too bad, working on getting more tests out there.. I take it you saw my post.. I wanted to speak with ara and your team about plans for beta2 at some point
<balloons> but for the moment I had a question about getting my branch onto the checkbox launchpad project
<balloons> I'm a newbie to bzr and lp.. it seems I need some sort of project to accept merge requests and my junk branch won't cut it
<roignac> balloons: just do 'bzr push lp:~nskaggs/checkbox/my_super_checkbox_branch' from your local branch
<balloons> roignac, thanks :-) I knew there had to be a way to keep it in my personal
<balloons> however it's a good point about potentially migrating to the actual project
<balloons> so I thought I'd bring it up
<balloons> i merged your gedit tests btw.. thanks!
<roignac> I don't think checkbox guys will mind if you will create just another branch
<roignac> great, I was just thinking about adapting checkbox UI to a real 'action' - 'result' layout
<roignac> with potential connection to CaseConductor and so on
<balloons> roignac, yep.. that's an idea I've been tossing around also
<balloons> do you think you could write anymore tests today roignac?
<roignac> ehm, 'today' - no, it is 10 PM here =)
<roignac> tomorrow - yes, yes, definitely!
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> awesome.. did you see the list of apps?
<balloons> you can see some have nothing.. I'm working on filling in the gaps but I can "save" an app for you if you wish.. lol
<roignac> yep, I guess, I'll be able to write smoke tests for each app
<roignac> I later will reserve some - like gedit
<balloons> ok, I REALLY appreciate it
<balloons> by the time you see the branch again it will have tests for everything on that list.. however basic.. feel free to expand on them
<roignac> expanding is always easier than creating something from scratch, so this will draw more attention sooner or later
<roignac> Yet checkbox should be modified for these changes - like screenshot button or 'report the bug' with pasting the steps possibly
<balloons> trying to move the branch to lp:~nskaggs/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing
<balloons> roignac, I am working with cr3 on making sure apport pops up to file a bug when you say 'no' to a test :-)
<balloons> it's a start on getting there
<roignac> yeah, the branch was created and can accept merge requests
<roignac> hmm, good idea!
<roignac> I'm not familiar with apport-bug, but can we insert a predefined text in bug description? That would be a great feature!
<balloons> we can predefine a tag
<balloons> should be able to do description as well.. will have to talk to cr3
<balloons> and yes.. it would be sweet ;-) we're thinking along the same lines
<yofel> you can pre-define bug titles in apport hooks
<yofel> description should be doable as well
<balloons> arggh. I can't push to my own branch.. got that same bzr bug :-(
<roignac> balloons: hmm, which bzr bug?
<balloons> i had to push to old one and rebranch
<balloons> one I reported yesterday
<balloons> sort of a weird error
<balloons> let me find
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/942150
<roignac> hmm, yeah, sometimes bzr just goes crazy out of nowhere
<balloons> thanks for letting me know on the merge tho.. updating the post and wiki
<roignac> np
<roignac> see ya guys tomorrow
<yofel> against what should one file a bug about the system not booting with 'vt.handoff=7' on?
<SpamapS> yofel: probably 'linux'
<SpamapS> yofel: thoul could be plymouth too
<yofel> I'll file it against linux and hope someone notices it
<SpamapS> yofel: hope is not a strategy.. ;)
<yofel> for kernel bugs hope is the only strategy in my experience...
<yofel> ok, it's not plymouth. Plymouth is actually there on tty7, but by default I always only get a blinking cursor instead. Filed against the kernel
<balloons> cr3, whenever your around I'd like to have some more help on the apport error :-)
<cr3> balloons: ok, all yours now. what's up?
<balloons> cr3, :-) kk
<balloons> we had started to discuss this error:
<balloons> 2012-02-28 15:11:17,684 ERROR    Error running event handler /usr/share/checkbox/plugins/apport_prompt.py ApportPrompt.prompt_test(<checkbox_gtk.gtk_interface.GTKInterface object at 0x217add0>, {'status': 'fail', 'data': '', 'description': u"1. Open Terminal using the dash, and typing 'terminal'\n2. Click on Edit, select Profiles, select Edit and select colours.\n3. Modify the colours to a different set\n   -> Colors change in terminal\n4. Set a
<balloons>  Background Image\n   -> Terminal background changes\n5. Change the Zoom Level\n   -> Zoom level changes in terminal", 'plugin': 'manual', 'suite': '__gnometerminal__', 'type': 'test', 'requires': ["package.name == 'gnome-terminal'"], 'resources': [{'status': 'Installed', 'desired': 'Install', 'version': '3.3.0-0ubuntu1', 'name': 'gnome-terminal', 'description': 'GNOME terminal emulator application'}], 'name': 'gnometerminal/ter-002'}) for event
<balloons>  type 'prompt-test'
<balloons> Traceback (most recent call last):
<balloons>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/checkbox/reactor.py", line 74, in fire
<balloons>     results.append(handler(*args, **kwargs))
<balloons>   File "/usr/share/checkbox/plugins/apport_prompt.py", line 229, in prompt_test
<balloons>     'suite:' : test["suite"]}
<balloons> KeyError: 'suite'
<balloons> yikes.. that was a bit bigger to paste than i thought, sorry
<wxl> balloons: hello?
<cr3> balloons: yeah, what wxl said :)
<balloons> very sorry
<wxl> sorry for being complainy but that sucks :D
<cr3> no worries, honnest mistake :)
<wxl> and yes, complainy is a euphamism :D
<wxl> but yeah, no worries
<wxl> irssi won't let you make those big pastes without prompting you (hint hint)
<cr3> balloons: let me try your branch to reproduce the problem
<balloons> :-) I'm lame wxl.. I use znc, but xchat anyway
<balloons> cr3 I moved my branch fyi
<cr3> wxl: all other irc clients should spontaneously combust when irssi was introduced :)
<balloons> bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing
<cr3> balloons: thanks
<wxl> oooh that is semi lame balloons ;)
<wxl> cr3: +1 ;)
<wxl> tmux+irssi+bitlbee ftw!
<balloons> yep.. znc running on an ec2 machine.. that I xchat into from my desktop
<balloons> hahahah
<cr3> wxl: I also use bitlbee but not tmux, what's it for?
<wxl> cr3: tmux is a screen replacement that's a lot nicer and not so "antique" feeling :D
<balloons> it's like byobu i think
<cr3> wxl: I'm a curmudgeon, so screen all the way
<wxl> i resisted it for a long time
<wxl> in fact i re-bound all my keys to be screen-like
<cr3> wxl: I also use ratpoison, which I hope will not get me kicked from this channel, which is like a screen window manager. same key bindings and all, except for the control key of course :)
<wxl> hahahah sweet
<wxl> real users use wmii tho cr3 ;)
<wxl> j/k
<cr3> wxl: it's the reuse of key bindings that attracted me, just like I use the same key bindings in my editor as in my shell. my brain can only take so much
<wxl> no wait dwm is more hardcore :D
<cr3> wxl: I also tried ion but I could feel the lua oosing from it, to which I couldn't relate
<wxl> hahah understandable
<wxl> i'm entertained by ratpoison/wmii/dwm/etc. but in the end i'm comfortable with a terminal when i need it and a standard desktop when i don't
<wxl> for that matter, i much prefer just a terminal anyways, but there's a few things that are easier with a traditional gui
<cr3> wxl: a terminal and browser are usually the only two windows I have open, that's it
<wxl> to give you a sense, i'm one of those rare mac users that knows how to use the terminal (and its incredibly funky take on freebsd)
<wxl> i must admit i haven't found the perfect email client for terminal. alpine is darn close but it a pain when it comes to dealing with highly organized imap folders across many different accounts (which i strangely have)
<wxl> honestly though it deals with it a heck of a lot better than most gui clients, thunderbird excluded
<cr3> wxl: I settled for mutt when I finally took the decision to pull email locally and leave a backup copy in gmail, along with procmail it's really powerful
<wxl> meh maybe i should give it a go again
<cr3> wxl: you could then pickup chicks: "hey baby, I use mutt"
<cr3> works all the time
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> yeah because my sex life has increased greatly since using bitlbee
<wxl> http://www.bitlbee.org/img/comic_3.0.png
<cr3> wxl: utopia!
<wxl> heh
<cr3> balloons: I just tried answering "no" to a gedit test and I'm seeing apport collecting information which will probably finish at some point
<balloons> lol.. of course you are!
<cr3> balloons: so, here's a suggestion: 1. rm -fr ~/.checkbox and try again; 2. let me know which test you tried and failed to get apport to report
<cr3> balloons: oh wait, I was running on oneiric though!
<balloons> ok, well still that's a good sign
<cr3> balloons: let me try something else but please try to rm -fr ~/.checkbox while we're at it
<balloons> yep, same error after clearing.. tried saying no to first gedit test
<cr3> balloons: I can reproduce the problem, now looking into it
<balloons> cr3, awesome thank you
<botfather> oi
<balloons> cr3, any updates?
<cr3> balloons: sorry, got side tracked :(
<botfather> ubuntulog: version
<botfather> hmm
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-29
<phillw> balloons: ping
<angelwarrior15> ;lotta people in here
<akgraner> gema_, ping
<gema_> akgraner: pong
<gema_> akgraner: I will let you know as soon as we've settled with a name, we haven't had time to discuss it other than a line on g+
<njin> hello, amd64+mac is the version for the macbook ?
<jibel> njin, yes it is
<akgraner> gema_, understood thanks!
<jibel> stgraber, about ltsp, what happens if the server supports 3d but not the client and a user connects on both (connecting on the server first)?
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<stgraber> jibel: well, gnome-session should do the right thing and start in 3D on the server and 2D on the client
<jibel> stgraber, even if .dmrc is shared and set to 'ubuntu'  ?
<stgraber> jibel: yes
<stgraber> jibel: "ubuntu" is supposed to first do the nux check and then start 3D if the machine is 3D capable, 2D otherwise
<stgraber> jibel: "ubuntu-2d" always starts 2D even if the machine is 3D capable
<jibel> stgraber, ok, and if the user logs in the server with 2d first then a client that supports 3d, it will starts a 2d session on the client ?
<stgraber> as long as the user never explicitly chose "ubuntu-2d", it should start in either 3D or 2D mode depending on hardware
<jibel> stgraber, ok, thanks
<stgraber> if the user once specifically selects "ubuntu-2d", then any session from that point will be 2D only, whatever the hardware is
<jibel> got it
<davmor2> jibel: has anyone hit an issue on intel gfx hardware where by Ubiquity seems to stop on the last Who Are You?  page?  ie no slide show, and the progress bar is stuck where ever it was at the time you hit the continue button?
<jibel> davmor2, none that I know. any crash or useful info in syslog ?
<davmor2> jibel: there is a load of disc activity so it looks like it has continued as normal
<davmor2> jibel: but the screen isn't advancing
<davmor2> jibel: looks like the screen haslocked completely now actually,  I'll keep an eye on it as I go and see
<SpamapS> has anyone else done the RAID1 tests this cycle?
<SpamapS> I'm running into a situation where hot-re-adding the missing disks is failing.. have to zero the superblock and add them as a spare.
<jibel> davmor2, can you switch to a console and see if there something useful in /var/log/syslog ? error message, segfault, X lockup ...
<davmor2> jibel: Nope screen is completely locked up
<jibel> davmor2, hm, CTRL+Fn does nothing ? and does the led changes when you press the CAPSLOCK key ?
<davmor2> nope
<davmor2> jibel: I'm gonna kill this do a fresh burn on a different dvd+r and see what happens then I think,  but this time round if it locks up on the continue button I'll drop to tty immediately
<jibel> davmor2, ok. looks like a kernel bug
<davmor2> jibel: right back to fresh, hit the continue button and I get the following from tail /var/log/syslog  feb 29 16:26:42 ubuntu kernel: [ 397.552209] [drm;drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<davmor2> jibel: and now the system is completely locked up again :(
<davmor2> not good
<balloons> phillw, sorry missed your ping
<balloons> cr3, another day.. still wondering how the apport issue is coming :-)
<davmor2> jibel: I'm going to grab a alternate image instead I need a working system asap for work,  I'll have a play at the weekend and see what I dig up with the live cd
<phillw> balloons: it's okay. I tagged them onto the agenda. only a couple of minor tweaks :)
<balloons> cool cool
<balloons> you want dj today? aka, would you like to host the meeting philw?
<balloons> I already plan on talking alot about the checkbox tests.. probably don't need to see my name hosting the meeting too.. hehe
<phillw> I can if you're busy. Hopefully Jason has got the hang of installing the IRC client onto the SII's server.
<phillw> I have a gripe re: lubuntu, so I will also be entering some lines!
<phillw> we found the cause of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/bugs/938472
<phillw> which has caused major issue for a week :(
<phillw> our graphics guy found it last night "it's a change on GTK3 3.2.1 syntax and theme standards (I'm angry because of so many changes, they won't make any standard if it goes that way) and Unico 1.0.1 (some textures changes, too)." He's working on a temp bug fix, then all the RC's need respinning :(
<balloons> phillw, I'm not to busy to host/join.. Just thought I would offer it up.. share the love <3
<phillw> he he, if you'd host. I'm still also on support in #lubuntu as well :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<cr3> balloons: yeah, it's a subtle problem. I'll have another look today
<balloons> kk phillw, will do
<davmor2> OK that's annoying  if you add a wifi network for the alternate install to connect to you can't use wifi once the install is complete, but it always fails to find a wifi network if you don't
<davmor2> also not so good that it stores the AP password in plain text
<brendand> hey balloons
<balloons> hey.. hopefully everyone makes it over hre
<phillw> balloons: you have meetingology on here as well :)
<balloons> can I/should I have 2 logs.
<balloons> ?
<brendand> davmor2, heh - that's a long story...
<phillw> you can, yes
<phillw> they will have unique names
<balloons> #startmeeting ubuntu qa part II
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb 29 18:01:26 2012 UTC.  The chair is balloons. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<balloons> hehe, it's better than not capturing it, even if there will be noise
<balloons> alright, so yes short term, what do we do.. my thoughts on what to do with the checkbox tests after we had a test management tool was to migrate them at that point
<balloons> and if we still had / used the wiki (or whatever, spreadsheet, whatever) they would also be migrated
<balloons> our future delivery system should simply use the tests from the management system.. so they are maintained in one place
<brendand> balloons, don't you think it would be better if you *just* ask people to add to the spreadsheet and then you and a few other people deal with updating checkbox?
<balloons> and by having a nice test case management system everyone can see and update them easily
<balloons> without having to be a dev, or use bzr
<balloons> brendand, for anyone who can propose a merge, it makes it easier on me to accept the request.. if you can't I am pointing folks to adding the case to the wiki and I will manually import it
<brendand> ok. let's make an action item to clarify that the wiki should not be used except by those who know they need to use it
<balloons> for example, roignac has sent several merge requests that made it really nice on me for just accepting and not having to re-work his test cases
<balloons> brendand, I'm also concerned about the spreadsheet
<balloons> what does everyone think we should do in the short term for holding our test cases
<balloons> put aside the issue of how to contribute for a moment
<brendand> balloons, you're concerned as in you don't like it?
<balloons> brendand, I think I like the spreadsheet even less than the wiki, simply because it's confusing for people
<balloons> and everything in the spreadsheet is supposed to be/ should be in the wiki
<brendand> it's something of a least worst option situation
<balloons> for example, we could deprecate the wiki, and say checkbox branch has our testcases in it. if you want to contribute a new test and can't we could have an open spreadsheet to do so, we would manually import it, then remove the spreadsheet
<balloons> my concerns with that would be making it hard to see all the testcases for everyone
<balloons> and making it hard for the community to edit testcases
<balloons> however it would be a short-term thing
<brendand> right. i think a spreadsheet is better than a wiki for reviewing
<balloons> does anyone have an alternative option to present?
<brendand> i seem to recall that one of the reasons we moved away from the wiki was not because of it being a wiki but because many of the test cases themselves were actually useless
<balloons> I'm not necessarily pushing the option above, just that it was an option
<balloons> brendand, yes the wiki was in worse shape that I thought
<balloons> anything not written recently was old and useless
<balloons> in many cases it was blank
<brendand> i think we need to head toward the optimum solution post-haste
<brendand> make checkbox the definitive store until case-conductor is in place
<brendand> for those who don't want to use bzr we have a 'new test cases' sheet as balloons suggested
<brendand> this is reviewed every QA meeting and synced to checkbox, then wiped
<balloons> if there's no other ideas put forward I'm ok with doing that
<brendand> once case-conductor is in place AND we have a tool which syncs down test cases to checkbox, we can start putting test cases in there
<balloons> sounds fine to me
<balloons> do we feel a spreadsheet is necessary?
<balloons> would the mailing list suffice? or is it ok to simply ask them to bzr branch and propose a merge?
<brendand> balloons, it might limit the scope of contribution, but maybe for the short term
<brendand> ML could work
<brendand> i was just thinking to have an outlet for those with no bzr experience
<brendand> balloons, and there's still the question of the testcases.qa wiki :)
<balloons> yes I'm concerned about that
<balloons> i don't want to limit
<balloons> but perhaps just sending a mail would be best
 * phillw has no bzr knowledge :/
<balloons> awesome.. so phillw what makes sense for you
<balloons> would you feel put off by having the tests in a bzr branch?
<balloons> for instance, you can see all the tests right now by browsing them online
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing/files/head:/jobs/
<phillw> balloons: it is a case of learning and then teaching new testers. My concern is that if it is too complicated it will put them off.
<balloons> phillw, what would you propose then?
<phillw> balloons: the most difficult thing of all. A clear, easy to follow set of instructions for newcomers (And, if I can follow them, any one can.... trust me on that one when I made pcman write up how to set up debug in pcmanfm :P )
<balloons> phillw, +1. we are working towards that
<balloons> and this decision factors in.. we want this to get iteratively easier, not harder :-)
<phillw> I was also the 'idiot' who idiot checked the GRUB 2 instructions way back when drs305 was writing them :)
<balloons> but the biggest piece behind this checkbox thing was to get more testers out there
<balloons> and I think / hope it will
<balloons> this problem is sort of a side issue.. the main issue I was trying to solve was to get more testing, and better metrics on testing.. in addition, I wanted to increase the number of real tests
<balloons> and get the tests we wrote used
<phillw> I can only say from personal experience, that the likes of http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/LaptopTesting#System are followable?
<brendand> balloons, i need to leave the conversation now. look forward to a few merges into your checkbox branch from me ;)
<balloons> brendand, awesome thanks
<balloons> phillw, are you trying to say you can or can't follow that wiki page?
 * balloons is confused on sarcasm or not
<phillw> balloons: I thought the wiki is due to go?
<balloons> phillw, long term yes
<balloons> but short term.. well we're deciding that now :-)
<phillw> balloons: do you have the link to the wiki, please?
<balloons> link to the wiki? this? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/
<phillw> I'm sufferring from tab overload
<balloons> ahh
<phillw> balloons: that looks familiar aka http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/LaptopTesting#System
<phillw> it is simply 'what do you expect to happen" followed by - Does it?
<balloons> so phillw.. here's a good example.. the nautilus tests are the same in the wiki and checkbox
<balloons> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Nautilus
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing/view/head:/jobs/nautilus.txt.in
<balloons> phillw, yes the format of those tests are really iffy
<balloons> they would need reworked to go into checkbox or case conductor, etc
<phillw> ooh, pink! Yeah, they are in plain english as to what to expect etc.
<phillw> Sorry, I've GTG - Dinner is served at 18:30 UTC on wednesdays here as I have the lubuntu meeting at 20:00 UTC.
<balloons> gotcha
<balloons> ok, well
<balloons> I'll sumarize on the mailing list
<balloons> thanks for the extended discussion
<balloons> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb 29 18:43:18 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-testing/2012/ubuntu-testing.2012-02-29-18.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-testing/2012/ubuntu-testing.2012-02-29-18.01.html
<phillw> is the qa email address ubuntu-qa-request@lists.ubuntu.com, or have I got the wrong one?
<phillw> balloons: ping
<botfather> phillw: you want to subscribe ?
<botfather> i am going to try this https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa
<phillw> botfather: I'm already subscribed, I'm just having issues sending to it :(
<botfather> ah you need the email without the -request i think
<botfather> request is for membership requests if i recall correctly
<botfather> mailman has been a veeery long time ago for me ;]
<botfather> To post to this list, send your email to:
<botfather> ubuntu-qa@lists.ubuntu.com
<phillw> botfather: hmm, it said I'm already registered, but I'll remove -requests when I email. Thanks for your help :)
<botfather> phillw: np ;]
<balloons> phillw, pong
<balloons> phillw, botfather is correct
<balloons> is thats what you needed;-)
<phillw> nope, doesn't like rafael can correct the issue with GTK / Unico
<balloons> phillw, ohh.. meaning it's just broken?
<phillw> balloons: can you join #ubuntu-meeting please
<jibel> SpamapS, what's the status of raid1 testing ?
<SpamapS> jibel: done on i386, 90% done on amd64
<SpamapS> just waiting on my slow single disk to pretend to be two disks for kvm. ;)
<jibel> SpamapS, :) great thanks
<jibel> SpamapS, would you have a setup to test iscsi too ?
<SpamapS> jibel: not in a realistic situation, but I could set it up via vms.
<jibel> SpamapS, Vms are better than nothing
<SpamapS> jibel: I will stir up some help on my team as well. The automated tests are ok, but they don't completely replace testing the actual user experience.
<jibel> SpamapS, I agree
<balloons> cr3, you around?
<cr3> balloons: sorry, I'm there. got distracted with a security vulnerability this afternoon :)
<balloons> no worries.. I'll bug you about something else :-0
<balloons> all my submissions seem to be failing to upload for some reason
<balloons> i get the little cannot submit, do it manually error :-(
<balloons> so I went and took a look at your upstream bzr branch again
<balloons> because perhaps everything "just works" there with apport and the submission stuff
<balloons> I moved my jobs over, adjusted the setup.cfg file and ran checkbox-gtk
<balloons> the log shows all the tests loading but then nothing to select to test :-(
<balloons> so.. I open to trying to make upstream work (and potentially fix something), or fix my version. thoughts cr3?
<balloons> my deadline for this is fast approaching ;-)
<roadmr> balloons: did you look at the log file? any ERRORs?
<balloons> hmm.. nothing popping out
<balloons> it seems like everything worked when I specficied the results tracker in the ini file
<balloons> i took it out and it seems broken again
<balloons> not sure I remember how to do that..
<balloons> found the old revision.. trying again with the results tracker url
<balloons> no dice
<balloons> arggh
<cr3> balloons: so, you have a submission.xml file, right?
<balloons> yep
<cr3> balloons: ok, so try running this command:
<cr3> xmllint --noout --nonet --relaxng ./report/hardware-1_0.rng submission.xml
<balloons> mllint --noout --nonet --relaxng ./report/hardware-1_0.rng ~/.checkbox/submission.xml
<balloons> warning: failed to load external entity "./report/hardware-1_0.rng"
<balloons> Relax-NG parser error : xmlRelaxNGParse: could not load ./report/hardware-1_0.rng
<balloons> Relax-NG schema ./report/hardware-1_0.rng failed to compile
<cr3> balloons: note that "./report/hardware-1_0.rng" assumes you're in the root of the checkbox branch and you might need to provide a different path to your "submission.xml" file
<balloons> ahh i see the report/hardware* file in the upstream branch
<balloons> but not mine
<balloons> /home/bugandboo/.checkbox/submission.xml validates
<cr3> balloons: ok, so the submission.xml validates. what's the error that you get?
<cr3> "Failed to contact server. Please try..."
<balloons> yes
<balloons> that's what I get
<balloons> some lines
<balloons> 2012-02-29 17:44:03,820 WARNING  Can't connect to https://staging.launchpad.net/+hwdb/+submit
<balloons> 2012-02-29 17:44:03,820 DEBUG          Started firing exchange-error.
<balloons> 2012-02-29 17:44:03,820 DEBUG          Calling /usr/share/checkbox/plugins/launchpad_prompt.py exchange_error(Failed to contact server. Please try
<balloons> again or upload the following file name:
<balloons> you can see i manually specificed staging in the ini file again
<balloons> I can remove that altogether again.. but the error seems to persist. I had successfully gotten some tests up to lp in the past
<cr3> balloons: did you ever successfully upload to staging.launchpad.net though?
<balloons> i wanted to chat with you guys about that at one point.. it seemed to just upload to both places
<balloons> fresh run without any ini override
<cr3> balloons: hm, you mean to both places at the same time?
<balloons> cr3, yes
<balloons> i could link you to some of them
<cr3> balloons: ok, that's weird
<balloons> same error
<balloons> 2012-02-29 17:56:44,945 WARNING  Can't connect to https://launchpad.net/+hwdb/+submit
<balloons> i wonder if my launchpad_exchange plugin is too old
<balloons> or new..
<balloons> hehe
<cr3> balloons: hm, let me see something in the exchnage code...
<balloons> cr3, if you think adopting a released version of checkbox upstream would help, I would do it.. obviously what I have here is a fork of checkbox-unity
<cr3> balloons: that should be fine, no worries
<cr3> balloons: ok, so are you using the base checkbox from a branch or from the system?
<balloons> hmm
<cr3> balloons: most importantly, do you know where the checkbox.lib.transport module is imported from?
<balloons> you know what i'm using the system checkbox
<balloons> export CHECKBOX_SHARE=${CHECKBOX_SHARE:-/usr/share/checkbox}
<cr3> balloons: and you're not specifying a PYTHONPATH pointing to the checkbox branch, right?
<balloons> if [ "$CHECKBOX_SHARE" != "/usr/share/checkbox" ]; then
<balloons>     export PYTHONPATH="$CHECKBOX_SHARE:$PYTHONPATH"
<balloons> fi
<cr3> balloons: ok, sudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/checkbox/lib/transport.py
<cr3> balloons: are you able to skip to a line number in gedit?
<balloons> yea.. i just used geany
<cr3> balloons: ok, jump to line 318 and change that line to look like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/61301/
<cr3> balloons: then, try submitting again and let me know if that fixes the problem
<balloons> k trying
<balloons> unknown URL type: /+hwdb/+submit
<balloons> i'm sitting at the submit in checkbox, so we can play with this now
<balloons> it's just submitting a post to that site
<balloons> that's quite odd
<balloons> should print the headers to see what the error is
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> lp error perhaps? that one seems to have magically gone thru
<cr3> balloons: with the complete url or just the path?
<balloons> i undid your change
<balloons> complete url
<cr3> balloons: bloody hell!
<balloons> running again
<balloons> sweet it failed again
<balloons> ok, we should print some headers there
<cr3> this is exciting!
<balloons> ahh.. ok ;-)
<balloons> i don't think my success was correct
<balloons> once it errors once, it doesn't try again
<balloons> so :-)
<cr3> balloons: if you're getting "Can't connect", that's an IOError so you're not likely to get much out of it
<balloons> whew.. sanity is returned
<balloons> yea.. but I mean, literally it's not even sending a post?
<balloons> err.. I mean getting a response
<balloons> if it's a timeout thing..
<balloons> i don't know.. it's weird
<cr3> balloons: let's try changing the except to: IOError, error:
<cr3> balloons: and the logging to: logging.warning("Can't connect to %s: %s", self.url, error)
<cr3> balloons: ... if that makes sense
<balloons> sure.. let's see what happens
<balloons> ahh something more. a little anyway
<balloons> Can't connect to https://launchpad.net/+hwdb/+submit: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<balloons> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4673166/python-httplib-name-or-service-not-known
<balloons> light reading...
<balloons> VerifiedHTTPSConnection.. interesting, your doing cert verification
<balloons> i'm going to mess with urlparse
<balloons> i think you where close
<cr3> balloons: yeah, slight limitation with httplib
<cr3> balloons: it seems that the right host is being passed to VerifiedHTTPSConnection though, you might like to double check that though
<balloons> it seems like you just wanted to kill the https in the connection call
<balloons> i think that may work
<balloons> but your code killed more than that i think
<cr3> balloons: oh wait, what if unicode is the problem?
<balloons> if so.. thoughts?
<balloons> u could checkout and try and your box if you wish
<balloons> oneiric seems to work better, if I remember
<balloons> everything works for you on that box when you test my stuff :-)
<cr3> balloons: can you try this real quick:
<cr3> python
<cr3> >>> from checkbox.lib.transport import HTTPTransport
<cr3> >>> t = HTTPTransport(u"https://staging.launchpad.net/+hwdb/+submit")
<cr3> >>> r = t.exchange("foo")
<cr3> >>> print r.status
<balloons> 200
<balloons> trying with using netloc and path from urlparse
<cr3> balloons: it might be worth checking exactly what's being passed to the HTTPTransport constructor, because the above command seems to work just fine
<balloons> i started looking at that.. but you had the override in there, so I stopped :-)
<cr3> balloons: I'd just worry about the url passed to the constructor of HTTPTransport, the rest should trickle down to VerifiedHTTPSConnection correctly considering the above worked
<balloons> kk, checking
<balloons> breaking things..
<balloons> fun fun
<balloons> weird
<balloons> cr3, well I'm sure it's late for you also
<balloons> this should work.. no reason really it's not
<balloons> everything i'm seeing (when I'm not blowing things up) is working
<balloons> I'm going to hang in the towel here in 5 mins.. one more try
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-01
<balloons> lol.. ok, still trying, still not working. a bientot cr3
<phillw> balloons: ping?
<phillw> skaet: pinmg
<phillw> oops ping
<skaet> phillw
<skaet> hiya
 * skaet hits cr too quickly - must be day before release... lol
<phillw> skaet: I have an update, but not sure if it usable as I have no idea how these things work
<skaet> phillw,  gilir let us know earlier
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/938472
<skaet> yup.  :)
<skaet> alternates being rebuilt right now
<phillw> thanks...
<skaet> am about to start the lubuntu desktop images in a minute.
<phillw> We were really flying by minute by minute updates
<phillw> of all the times to loose gilir... tonight was not a good one :P
<skaet> phillw,  fingers crossed it all works out ok.  :)
<phillw> one thing I have learned about rafael, he is a perfectionist.
<skaet> let me know how the new images look either here or in #ubuntu-release.
 * skaet just glad we're finding this out now, rather than a month from now ;)
<phillw> once they are rebuilt, it was previously agreed that a mention go out on the mailing list.
<phillw> From there we would diverse to our flavours
<phillw> if you would apply for https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa I will accept immediately, I filter stuff to them, the general lubuntu list & also backwards from them to ubuntu-qa
<phillw> skaet: Jeez.... I do not even want to think of that happening as we got to the final RC!
<skaet> phillw, ok,  have applied.
<skaet> the lubuntu alternate images are available on the tester now.
<phillw> skaet: how long before the entire suite (including the ppc ones) are all done?
<botfather> ok i installed bet1 (or what it is going to be) and i am still baffled on how to change my keyboard shortcuts
<phillw> you have been approved
<botfather> anybody can help with that ? ;]
<botfather> i want to couple alt-f1 f2 etc to switch to my workspace stuff
<botfather> ok it seems to be under the keyboard settings
<skaet> phillw,  am estimating another 30 minutes and they should be out of the builder and posted as well.  ppc is the slow one...
<phillw> skaet: so, if I let the 'gang' know they will be there from 01:00 UTC, will that give the respins time to complete?
<phillw> We really are pushing it for beta 1 to be released!
<skaet> :)
 * skaet calculating...
<skaet> no 1:00 UTC is 3 minutes away - still need 30 is my guess.
<skaet> however they can start on alternate now - its up.
<phillw> soz, 02:00 UTC for them all.
<phillw> mis reading my own clock
<skaet> phillw, 1:30 UTC is my guess.
 * skaet assuming all goes well ;)
<phillw> skaet: what will they be listed under? Live / install / alternate / ppc
<phillw> I'm doubtful that our few testers can validate today for Beta 1 being fully accepted as a release :( We simply do not have enough.
<skaet> phillw,  Lubuntu Alternate *,  Lubuntu Desktop  * - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<skaet> has them on it - scan down to Product (Lubuntu)
<skaet> the ones stroked out right now,  are the ones rebuilding. :)
<skaet> phillw - most of prior results will probably be valid,  so key right now is to make sure the artwork is usable.
<skaet> and nothing else strange is discoverd.
<phillw> great :) Rafael has just updated bug 938472
<phillw> afaik, apart from that one, we only had the g3 ppc one to be looked into.
<phillw> well, as show stopper bugs.
<phillw> skaet: what is the cut off time to confirm beta 1 from the new RC's?
<skaet> phillw,  would like to know the results by 1300 UTC.   I'll be asking gilir in the #ubuntu-release channel if its a "go" sometime around then.
<phillw> skaet: jeez! that is 12 hours away.....
<phillw> I'll do my best.
<skaet> phillw,  that's all we can all do. :)   Key thing is to verify the artwork looks sane in both sets - am expecting it to.
<skaet> then the prior results should be ok.
<phillw> skaet: if rafael has released a patch, provided ubuntu don't go break everything again - the artwork will be functional. At least we now know that it was not only lubuntu they broke.
<skaet> phillw, who else got affected?
 * skaet hasn't seen that info in the channel...
<skaet> phillw - new images for desktop (including powerpc) are up on the tracker now.
<phillw> skaet: OpenSuse was brought down with it, the Gnome people now realise it is a bug on there side
<skaet> phillw,  thanks.
<phillw> (20:44:59) rafaellaguna: new information arrived just now about the solution, iI'll work on it during the day and hope it work
<phillw> (20:45:21) rafaellaguna: confirmed: it seems an error  on GTK modules translating HEX colour codes
<phillw> (20:46:04) rafaellaguna: it's already declared on bugzilla, and Gnome boys are aware of that
<phillw> (20:46:28) rafaellaguna: see you tomorrow, guys :)
<phillw> our meeting for lubuntu may as well have been a QA meeting :P
<skaet> respinning ubuntu images to pick up latest ubiquity and casper fixes.
<skaet> ubuntu desktop, alternate, dvd posted now   arm images building.
<skaet> edubuntu images building right now,  should be published in next hour.
<skaet> highvoltage, stgraber, ^
<stgraber> skaet: thanks
<jibel> morning everyone
<jibel> 2 last minute fixes made it into ISOs
<jibel> bug 940908
<jibel> bug 942560
<jibel> bug 940908: Keyboard layout, oem-config not set on persistent USB image
<jibel> bug 942560: keyboard layout screen - Keyboard navigation broken
 * jibel hugs stgraber 
<jibel> which means that ubuntu alternate, desktop and dvd were respun and need to be tested
<gema_> jibel: I was about to start with Ubuntu desktop amd64 and it seems pretty well covered already
<gema_> jibel: for today's build
<gema_> jibel: do you think it is worth for me to still go through the test cases again, or do I go for alternate or server instead first?
<jibel> gema_, server is ok, we need to update the tracker
<jibel> gema_, alternate oem on bare-metal would be great
<gema_> jibel: ack
<gema_> jibel: how do I update my user profile?
<gema_> as in, how do I intruduce the hw I use?
<jibel> gema_, ENOTIMPLEMENTED
<gema_> jibel: so I just ignore the hardware profile url thingie, ok
<jibel> gema_, I,ve people pasting the link to a pastebin copy of their harware
<jibel> s/I,ve/I've seen
<gema_> jibel: ok
<jibel> s/harware/hardware
<jibel> :)
<botfather> hoi gema ;]
<gema_> morning botfather !
<botfather> dudes  i installed amd64 desktop from usb yesterday and it seems to be ok
<gema_> botfather: do you know how to update results?
<gema_> botfather: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<botfather> my headphone (BT nokia thing) doesnt get its A2DP recognised but it saw there was already a fix in debian i read
<botfather> ah ok cool
<botfather> just run a script or something ?
<botfather> let me read ;]
<gema_> haha, it is a website to upload manual testing results
<gema_> do you have a launchpad account, botfather ?
<botfather> yeah i reactivated it after years ;]
<botfather> i dont use bazaar mostely mercurial with me
<gema_> cool, so you can log in that iso.qa.ubuntu.com with your launchpad account
<gema_> and upload results
<botfather> i was thinking running a script locally to test if all things are working and have it automatically uploaded
<botfather> hmm
<gema_> botfather: yeah, I don't feel very comfy with bazaar either, but that's the default in launchpad
<gema_> botfather: that is what we are trying to accomplish with the project I told you about
<gema_> botfather: but we are not there yet
<botfather> yeah got my bot on launchpad i think but its hard to sync with googlecode
<botfather> ow is that project to support local test scripts ?
<botfather> like distributed testing or something
<botfather> ok let me try to log in
<botfather> should i check subscriptions ?
<botfather> hmm guess i have to play with it
<gema> yes, have a go a it, you get used to it eventually
<botfather> well the workflow is not there it seems ;]
<botfather> cant seems to find what the site is for etc
<gema> botfather:  do you mean the iso qa testing site?
<botfather> yes
<gema> botfather: let me forward you an email that may clarify things
<botfather> gema i mean user are supposed to navigate in this ?
<botfather> you need a README or something
<botfather> HOWTO ;]
<BigWhale> Greetings... Where can I get the latest checkbox-app-testing? Here: ppa:nskaggs/checkbox-app-testing?
<gema> botfather: I know, there is one, it is just not obvious
<botfather> ah ok yeah
<gema> botfather: and you need to be part of a list
<botfather> i am
<botfather> the qa list
<botfather> subscribed yesterday
<gema> botfather: I would raise a bug against the tracker to get that linked
<botfather> ah true ;]
<gema> botfather: ok, it was sent on Monday, so I will forward to you :D
<botfather> yeah i got a bit worried yesterday when i saw how huge ubuntu is
<gema> botfather: indeed
<botfather> all those chat channels and groups and mailinglists
<gema> botfather: I know, it can be confusing
<botfather> i am a bit of a outsider what huge organisations is concerned ;]
<botfather> yeah np though its just to find the right group etc
<botfather> already op #ubuntu-bots checking that out a bit
<gema> botfather: cool :) good to see you are getting up to speed
<botfather> enough to explore which is nice
<botfather> yeah
<botfather> something new after 3 years or Google Appengine stuff ;]
<gema> botfather: welcome aboard :D
<botfather> thnx gema ;]
<gema> botfather: many things to fix, so you can get ready to find them
<botfather> hope i can find my way and be helpfull someday
<gema> botfather: you are running tests already, that sounds as very helpful to me
<botfather> gema i am mostly interested to push my bot in helping you guys do that work ;]
<gema> botfather: looking forward to what you bots can do
<botfather> well not test i figured i needed to move to 12.04 from mint (yeah i deserted ;]) back and tried the snapshot yesterday
<botfather> gema: it kinda like supybots
<botfather> but then on steroids
<gema> haha
<botfather> hehe
<botfather> well i still develop with it
<botfather> supy is more kinked out the flesh etc
<botfather> most of the time bots are too noisy so they get banned ;]
<botfather> mine can do RSS feeds and irccat i you know that
<botfather> hugely handy when you need status notifications etc
<botfather> for example of finished test runs ;]
<gema> yep
<gema> botfather: we have some reporting implemented on the tracker
<botfather> it can also spider documentation sites and use that spider data to search in for urls pointing to docs
<botfather> sorry for my poor sentence construction lol
<gema> botfather: that'd be awesome for finding things on our wiki
<botfather> yeah
<botfather> i could try that out
<gema> botfather: ok, please don't bring the whole wiki down! ;)
<botfather> what is you wiki stuff and would it be trouble some if i spider that ?
<botfather> haha
<botfather> spider is 1 req every 5 seconds or so
<gema> botfather: I think it is better if you try over the weekend or next week
<botfather> takes a while
<botfather> ah yes due to beta1
<gema> botfather: we are in the middle of a milestone now
<botfather> yeah sure
<botfather> is a good test case though gema nice
<botfather> hmm
<gema> botfather: what about next week we have a go at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/
<botfather> gonna but the bot online already on jsonbot.org
<gema> and have a bot in this channel that can give us pointers to info?
<botfather> sure if you give the signal i run the command
<botfather> well maybe not this channel
<gema> where then?
<botfather> i an bit worried about users that complain ;]
<botfather> well let make e ubuntu-qatest or something first
<gema> ok, let's try it on a different channel for a while
<botfather> dunno
<botfather> yeah
<botfather> well i can put it here sure
<botfather> but there are irc master and channel owners etc
<botfather> dont want to tred on ppl that already run bots here
<botfather> sec i'll make a new user here for this bot
<gema> ok
<gema> botfather: we can have it on your channel to start with
<gema> botfather: and you can do the spidering on monday
<gema> or over the weekend if it is an automagic thing
<botfather> yeah is ok
<botfather> tune in on monday then ?
<gema> yep
<botfather> jsb: part
<jsb> leaving #ubuntu-testing chan
<botfather> is there a #ubuntu-qa ?
<botfather> ah invite only
<botfather> lol
<botfather> ububot: join #ubuntu-bottest
<ububot> done - join
<botfather> ububot: part
<ububot> leaving #ubuntu-testing chan
<gema> botfather: we tried to consolidate QA here
<gema> botfather: and removed all the other QA-test-etc channels
<gema> botfather: I am not sure who has #ubuntu-qa now
<botfather> yeah
<gema> botfather: surely not us
<botfather> ow yeah the qa chan
<botfather> strange
<botfather> let leave this chan for the chan and helping people with questions
<botfather> i have the feeling that the bot channel might get floody (with good data that is)
<botfather> so the wiki does it do rss ?
<botfather> launchpad and rss ?
<gema> botfather: I am not sure
<gema> botfather: I have enough problems trying to find what I look for, it didn't occur to me I could rss myself to the madness
<gema> of neverending changes
<gema> it surely has ways of subscribing to changes and it sends you emails
<botfather> i watch my whole world on RSS ;]
<botfather> mailman rss hmmm
<botfather> gema: jenkins has rss feeds
<botfather> trying out the All feed now ;]
<gema> botfather: go for it
<botfather> how often are these tests run ?
<botfather> well i will see
<gema> botfather: lunchtime for me
<gema> talk to you guys later
<botfather> k eetze ;]
<botfather> ltrs i mean
<pkulas> Hey I'm running the latest Beta 1 candidate, is that normal that it use 2.5GB of ram with xchat only running ?
<gema> pkulas: no, it is not
<gema> pkulas: by candidate, you mean today's build?
<pkulas> gema: yes
<gema> pkulas: please, raise a bug
<gema> pkulas: and give us the number so that we can make sure it get's treated
<gema> soon
<gema> jibel: do we have a bug for that already?
<pkulas> Ok I will try
<jibel> which process uses memory  ?
<jibel> which process uses memory  ?
<botfather>  1497 bart      20   0 1894m 424m  50m S    7  5.3  14:13.53 compiz
<botfather> thats the culprit maybe ?
<botfather> not sure whats normal on that part
<gema> oh, he's gone offilne
<gema> offline
<gema> jibel: sorry, I think I scared pkulas
<botfather> ah yes missed him leaving
<botfather> hmm
<botfather> ow wait now iam confused i should learn to read ;]
<gema> :)
<jibel> any one want to test a chinese desktop installation ?
<gema> I think we missed the chinese already
<gema> jibel: if you had said that this morning at 9 I would have found someone :D
<botfather> can we test using just usb drives ?
<botfather> thinking about getting a fast one just todo tests
<botfather> hmm
<jibel> botfather, you can test the live session. that doesn't requires any installation at all
<botfather> brainstorming outloud mostely ;]
<botfather> yeah i tried that yesterday
<botfather> works good
<botfather> burning the usb drive was a bit of a trouble
<botfather> unetboot to the rescue or how that program was called
<botfather> jibel: is was just think like you are asking for a chinese test .. i pop in the usb drive test the live on that or something ?
<botfather> or can i use virtualbox
<botfather> hmm maybe i should install that first
<gema> botfather: we need someone that can actually validate that the chinese letters say the right thing
<botfather> ah yes ;]
<gema> and follow the install in chinese, as well
<gema> botfather: do you speak chinese?
<botfather> yeah true didnt think of that
<botfather> haha no ;]
<gema> :)
<botfather> i ching mostely ;]
<gema> ;)
<botfather> i dont know if there is transfer speed difference between usb drives
<jibel> gema, no necessarily. testing that the input method works after install is already a good thing even without understanding the meaning
<botfather> like it takes 10 min on my core i7 box to burn a usb drive
<botfather> surely if i can burn a drive in 1 min i could easily test a lot of installations on my local box without needed to overwrite my host
<gema> then, by all means, botfather , have a go
<botfather> gema i hold this drive with ubuntu 12.4 on it so i have backup
<botfather> hehe
<botfather> gonna check this next week though
<botfather> hmm
<botfather> do we still have till next week for beta1 ?
<botfather> or is the release dat flexible etc
<botfather> sorry dudes and dudines i just dont know enough about ubuntu's workings
<gema> botfather: the beta week is this one, so we will chose a build either today or tomorrow the very latest
<botfather> ah yes
<gema> we will go around another testing round at release time
<botfather> ok i can test now i guess
<gema> let me find the calendar for you
<botfather> ah yeah
<botfather> normal i looked at the debian freese date ;]
<gema> you can always test, we have builds every day, and it is very much appreciated
<botfather> yeah i tried yesterday snapshot
<botfather> am running it now like it !
<gema> botfather: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<botfather> its good got my keyboard shortcuts and the 8 workspaces i have
<botfather> gema thnx ;]
<gema> botfather: for future ref: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<jibel> beta 1 will be released today
<botfather> can't wait to spider that stuff ;]
<phillw> the results for the .1 lubuntu are trickling in. seems a big thumbs up :)
<gema> jibel: so the build we have now is the super-candidate, right?
<gema> it works pretty nicely at a first glance
<gema> which is all I managed to do this morning :(
<botfather> so the working window is 2 weeks ?
<botfather> hmm
<gema> beta 2 is the next challenge, I guess
<gema> which is the week of march 29th
<botfather> yeah but freeze is week before or so
<gema> yes, freeze means people have to stop submitting
<botfather> 22
<botfather> yeah
<gema> but normally they try to sneak in so much stuff that they break the builds
<botfather> i was checking what the working window is for commits
<jibel> gema, right, unless last minute show stopper arises
<botfather> changes
<gema> botfather: jibel: ack
<botfather> the report the crash type of thing seems to work ok as well
<botfather> well it seems to detect what crash it was and redirect me to the launchpad entry
<botfather> which is what i say nicely done ;]
<botfather> nifty !
<botfather> 12.04.1 is 2 and a half months after LTS release
<botfather> the windows seem reasonable
<botfather> jibel: you still need the chinese stuff to be tested ?
<botfather> i guess i got give the live usb thing a try
<botfather> and i wonder if something like "spotify linux client" doesnt work on ubuntu be reason for a showstopper ?
<botfather> first i need to eat though bbl
<jibel> botfather, yep, test case is there http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/NonEnglishLanguage#Installation%20Full%20Network%20Support%20&%20CJK%20Input
<jibel> test case nen-004
<stgraber> hey jibel!
<stgraber> so did I break anything with my fixes this time or does it all look good?
<jibel> morning stgraber
<jibel> stgraber, heh
<jibel> stgraber, looks good
<jibel> stgraber, that are great last minute fixes
<stgraber> cool!
<stgraber> and thanks for testing Edubuntu
<stgraber> I'm still going to do another quick run but it's good to know it looks good for now
<botfather> jibel: ok sorry that test is a bit over my head i think
<botfather> etoostoned
<botfather> hmm
<jibel> botfather, no problem, i'll do it. it seems broken anyway
<botfather> needs bare metal no ? or can this be done on the usb live
<botfather> Select Erase and use the entire disk and click Forward
<botfather> things like that
<jibel> vms is good for this test
<botfather> what vms ?
<botfather> new to all this testing frantic ;]
<botfather> what is vms i mean
<jibel> Virtual Machines, sorry
<botfather> ah yes
<botfather> got the hint so installed virtual box
<botfather> what iso should i use ?
<botfather> ah well
<botfather> its broken so
<botfather> dont think you are going to stop the beta over it
<botfather> i use the snapshow from yesterday
<botfather> ububot: part
<ububot> leaving #ubuntu-testing chan
<botfather> jibel: gema was right .. it is impossible to navigate the chinese installation stuff
<botfather> have no clue what i'd be clicking on
<jibel> botfather, that's ok, I did it and found a bug. bug 944035
<botfather> haha cool
<botfather> so does launchpad have a API ?
<botfather> could i write a bot plugin to query for that bug ?
<botfather> launchpadlib !
<botfather> cool its python as well
<botfather> LGPL as well !!! good news day today ;]
<jibel> botfather, there is usually a bot on this channel. but looks like it is on vacations
<botfather> supybot thing ?
<botfather> hmm
<jibel> jpds, are you the bot master for this channel ?
<jibel> botfather, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<botfather> yeah i looked at it last night
<botfather> most of the bots are supybots
<botfather> quess i need to be on #ubuntu-irc
<phillw> on installing the ppc images, when selecting guided partioning, an extra swap partition and boot partition are created. Is that a bug against ubiquity or gparted?
<phillw> Hi folks, when reporting  a bug the tracker asks for a URL link to hardware profile. How does one create one?
<jibel> phillw, it is supposed to be a ubuntu friendly url
<phillw> jibel I don't know how to explain to the guy how to translate " precise-alternate-powerpc.iso         01-Mar-2012 00:39   653M  Alternate install CD for Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC  (POWER5) computers (standard download)" into a friendly URL?
<phillw> can he just describe his hardware (e.g. G3 PowerBook) ?
<jibel> phillw, you can put the description in the comment field
<jibel> phillw, I've see testers pasting there setup on pastebin and put the URL in the hw profile field
<jibel> s/there/their
<phillw> jibel ahh, thanks I'll suggest both to him :)
<jibel> phillw, just for reference https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ is where the profiles should come from
<phillw> thanks, not many Macs on that list.
<jibel> phillw, another example with a link to a wiki page http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FabioMarconi/Lshw-asrock
<phillw> there are no critical bugs on the lubuntu releases save for G3's on ppc (it works okay with G4's). As I mentioned to Riddell with such a mad rush, getting them to test rather than teaching them the 'correct' way to use iso tracker was my priority. I'll pen some instructions up for the guys detailing the very basics for them and stick it on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing area so that they can just quickly find the basics.
<phillw> ahh, so an lshw pastebinned up will be okay?
<bdmurray> GrueMaster: so you encountered bug 924456 again?  Do you have any more information?
<GrueMaster> I did?  I must have mistyped in the tracker.  Let me check.
<bdmurray> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12804/testcases/1169/results
<GrueMaster> Sorry.  firefox auto-fill.
<GrueMaster> (and late night testing).
<GrueMaster> Fixed the tracker.
<bdmurray> and maybe we should just close the bug?
<GrueMaster> Sure.
<GrueMaster> Actually, there are a lot of open bugs that have been fixed.  Most of them with specific fixes, but the uploaders didn't reference them or update LP.  Leaves me with a large list to clean up.
<GrueMaster> bug 626055 is another example.
<phillw> Riddell: hmm, one of the testers did 6 installs covering the permutations of amd64, i386 and the three methods of partitioning... BUT it was not with the .1 release :( He was using the desktop iso's. Do they now all need repeating or do they count as the .1 was respun for a liveCD issue?
<Riddell> skaet: ^^
<skaet> phillw, Riddell,  don't think any of the changes since then should have affected it significantly,  results should still be useful.
<skaet> phillw,  is there a bug for the powerpc not working on the G3?
<phillw> yeah, the ppc guys state that it appears to only affect a G3 - but we only have one G3 equipped tester, the others use G4s :/
<skaet> phillw,  so you think its safe for ppc G4, as long as we release note that G3 users should not try the image?  can you give me a bug number?
<phillw> skaet: he's another very new tester. I'll reply to his email and explain how to raise a bug, will it be against ubiquity?
<skaet> phillw,  depends on the symptoms he's seeing...   assign it to the component that seems most logical, and it can always get updated to the correct one as we learn more later.
<phillw> skaet: Lubuntu precise-alternate-powerpc.iso 20120301
<phillw> G4 eMac - guided, entire disk - installs and runs
<phillw> G3 iMac -  guided, entire disk - installs, but boots to command prompt following install
<phillw> skaet: also, while I'm in the ppc area of emails.... on installing the ppc images, when selecting guided partioning, an extra swap partition and boot partition are created. Is that a bug against ubiquity or gparted?
<phillw> it is a non-critical bug as it still installs - just with two extra partitions!
<skaet> thanks phillw.
<skaet> bdmurray ^ what's the best way to capture the above into a bug?
<wxl> phillw: have you personally verified that bug?
<bdmurray> for the g3 rerun the install and at the end of the install run ubuntu-bug ubiquity to get the log files from the install
<bdmurray> then a picture of the boot failure and probably dmesg from the "command prompt"
<bdmurray> extra partitions would be a bug about ubiquity
<phillw> wxl: nope, I'm going to ask that further testing is carried out on it.
<phillw> It's possible the guys haven't checked their hard drives to confirm that the extra partitions are being created.
<skaet> phillw,   not seeing much testing on amd64+mac mode - was it checked out as ok?  or no testers on that one?
<MrChrisDruif> skaet; I guess the latter
<skaet> Thanks MrChrisDruif - we'll hold back on publishing that one then.  but put out the rest.
<MrChrisDruif> skaet; when I reread your sentence I was confounded
<MrChrisDruif> skaet; Is PPC available in i386 & amd64? I thought PPC was a separate ...thing...(can't think of the word right now) then i386 & amd64?
<skaet> sorry MrChrisDruif,  not meaning to be confusing,  just typing a bit to quickly...
<MrChrisDruif> skaet; Or did you mean the intel based Mac?
<skaet> MrChrisDruif,  doesn't look like anyone's tested on the intel based Mac's,  we do have testing on the PowerPC based Mac's that seems reasonable for this stage,  so the images for lubuntu being published are,  amd64, i386, ppc.
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, that is true skaet ^_^
<phillw> skaet: I am not aware of any testers for that species
<skaet> Thank phillw,  btw - do you remember the upstream bug number for the upstream unico bug you stumbled into.  Mythbuntu has likely encountered it too..
<phillw> skaet: I've just had an email from Rafael (our artwork guy) re: GTK
<phillw> Boys and girls, just writing for inform you that the bug is now  confirmed by Launchpad janitor, so from now it's a bug on GTK3 libs  affecting also Ubuntu and Xubuntu users (QT from Kubuntu is, obviously  free). You can follow this bug:
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/943682 
<skaet> Thanks phillw  :)
<phillw> I'm not sure if there is one for Unico, but I can check with Rafael if you wish.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> hi :)
<phillw> skaet: you should have mail re: Unico, I don't have your personal email address so sent it to the qa-team ML (It may be of interest to others also).
<skaet> thanks phillw
<phillw> skaet: OOoooh, I have an iso tester for intel-Mac, too late for beta 1, but he is going to try both the dailies and build up for beta 2 :)
<skaet> phillw - great! :D
<phillw> Is it assumed that if Wubi works for the ubuntu iso, it will work for the lubuntu one?
<AlanBell> balloons: can you help me merge in my checkbox test case?
<balloons> AlanBell! in my crazy world of this week I had forgotten
<balloons> sure I can merge your tests
<balloons> i was just putting out the annoucement
<AlanBell> balloons: thats fine, I tried and I messed it up
<balloons> sure
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/checkbox/orca-test/+merge/95458
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing/+register-merge
<AlanBell> I don't think it is merging onto the right branch
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> right.. nope, merge onto the branchI linked to you
<balloons> try that real quick
<roadmr> AlanBell, balloons : let me know if the merging thing gives you trouble
<AlanBell> that looks a lot better
<balloons> AlanBell, trying to merge lp:~alanbell/checkbox/orca-test right now.. looks like it worked fine
<AlanBell> great
<balloons> thanks for writing the tests!
<roadmr> AlanBell: mind if I reject the merge you requested on lp:checkbox? :) (just to keep things tidy)
<AlanBell> roadmr: I just deleted that proposal
<roadmr> AlanBell: even better, thanks!
<AlanBell> Pendulum: orca test case is in
<AlanBell> it is a bit scrappy in places, but I guess we can improve that later
<Pendulum> AlanBell: great!
<balloons> AlanBell, what package contains orca?
<balloons> i'm setting the required package for the test
<AlanBell> gnome-orca
<AlanBell> it is installed by default
<balloons> kk.. just cleaning up the tests to make sure everything is still working
<balloons> then i'll push to the ppa
<balloons> roadmr, ohh no.. your fix for the regex is giving errors :-(
<balloons> 2012-03-01 16:19:34,738 INFO     Running command:  shopt -s extglob
<balloons>  cat $CHECKBOX_APP_TESTING_SHARE/jobs/softwarecenter.txt?(.in)
<balloons> 2012-03-01 16:19:34,748 DEBUG                Started firing message-result.
<balloons> 2012-03-01 16:19:34,748 DEBUG                Calling /usr/share/checkbox/plugins/message_info.py MessageInfo.message_result(fail, /bin/sh: 1: shopt: not found
<balloons> /bin/sh: 2: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<balloons> let me see if i can fix quickly
<roadmr> balloons: argh :(
<balloons> don't worry'
<balloons> it's likely me, remember? ;-)
<roadmr> balloons: is this in 0.4.15?
<balloons> your fix?
<balloons> no
<balloons> just in branch
<roadmr> balloons: what happens if you type "shopt" on a terminal? it should spew out a list of settings
<balloons> not in published code
<balloons> nothing blows up on my bnox
<balloons> amazingly
<roadmr> really? wow.. using bash?
<balloons> yes roadmr it spits out the settings
<balloons> lol.. didn't mean to say otherwise
<roadmr> balloons: very strange :( let me try a local run, maybe my changes are bogus :(
<balloons> i just pushed things up
<balloons> hmm.. yea, gutting that makes everything happy
<balloons> i'm going to roll without it for now
<balloons> so i can get it pushed to the ppa
<balloons> i take that back.. orca's not showing :-(
<balloons> whoops.. typo.. there they are :-0
<balloons> AlanBell, new build with orca is pending in ppa.. should be up momentairly
<balloons> are you still about?
<AlanBell> yay
<balloons> I would ask you to confirm you can run thru and submit a test quickly.. to make sure nothing got broken by the changes...
<balloons> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/RunningCheckboxTestCases
<AlanBell> ok
<balloons> thx much!
<balloons> rofl.. the slashdot posts.. jriddell lookslike he has an account there
<jibel> Precise Beta 1 released \o/
<jibel> Many thanks to utlemming, stgraber, GrueMaster, gregfaith, ke1ha, Riddell, lbsolost, njin, yofel, ptn107, mcblackmar02, claudio.arseni, sfarnedi, pitti, SpamapS, jamespage, Tiranno, alessiogrossosgarrillo, bulldog98, larsnooden, roignac, weljor, danyubuntuone, Letozaf_, Zagorax, knome, irihapeti, primes2h, PaoloRotolo, didrocks, jp_Hranice, Fo5150, totopalma, ScottL, andymc73test, ojordan12345, xdatap1, dsmythies, unit193, charlie-tca, gema, supe
<jibel> rm1, irenebonta, brendand, moteprime, kidsodateless, ogra, phillw, new.life, gjditchfield, thermatk, mterry, bkerensa, dduffey, davmor2, NESSuno, civil-bigpond, kaiserclaudius, bill_gaag, luigitanese, ScottK, mahmoh, NightSilent, Soupermanito and oskar-kirmis for testing the ISOs.
<balloons> YAYAY!
<balloons> awesome work everyone
<GrueMaster> And there was much rejoicing (yay).
<yofel> \o/
<phillw> jibel would it be possible to add a generic 'lubuntu testers' to that? they are still learning about how to do it 'officially'.
<phillw> I co-ordinated and translated their emails into test results, going back and asking for clarification from them where needed.
<phillw> I'll spend the next week or so, getting them up to speed on how iso tracker works... I promise :)
<phillw> does anyone here have a really fast broad band speed that I can just check for a download speed? when I popped the lubuntu iso's on for a confirmation of md5 I was getting ~7Mb/s upload, but a guy has told me he is only getting ~1.5 MB/s back on down load - The server is on a 100MB/s link and I will go and complain if this is true!
<phillw> the test file is at http://www.thesii.org/lubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternate-amd64.iso
<phillw> and, yes, it is just the beta iso I uploaded earlier ... no mal ware :)
<stgraber> phillw: checking
<phillw> thanks
<stgraber> I seem to have an average of 11.2MB/s from it
<phillw> stgraber: thanks, that seems reasonable speed, but 1.5 ?!!!!
<stgraber> 2012-03-01 23:57:53 (11.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [674541568/674541568]
<phillw> stgraber: It is just I have always made the final confirmed iso for lubuntu available to a few people that I know will torrent it.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-02
<phillw> i'm on  10TB/month allowance, so cannot go too crazy with stuff :)
<stgraber> yeah, I have the same quota on my servers too and I'm on gigabit so it's kind of risky to share very popular stuff :)
<phillw> stgraber: we don't get Gb any more, I think it was dropped because of mis-use :(
<phillw> But, on the plus side.. i am allowed IRC stuff which is a big No No one some providers.
<phillw> s/one/on/
<stgraber> oh, I never had a provider block IRC or any port for me
<jibel> mvo, good morning
<jibel> mvo, lucid upgrade is stalled, are you testing something ?
<mvo> jibel: I was testing but I can stop, I can finally reproduce it on my home box
<jibel> mvo, np, it seems to be running with extra debugging code. anything to revert or should it keep running this way ?
<mvo> jibel: just revert the entire bunch
<jibel> mvo, ack
<mvo> ta
<jamespage> jibel: I merged the reboot testing stuff that SpamapS did into ubuntu-server-iso-testing yesterday
<jamespage> I'd like to get it and the one test we have at the moment deployed into the lab
<jamespage> when would be a good time to upgrade the ubuntu-iso-testing packages?
<jibel> jamespage, now is a good time.
<jamespage> jibel: guessed it might be :-)
<jamespage> jibel: OK upgrading now
<jibel> mvo, in apt.log there are lines like "packageX Recommends PackageY [...] can't be satisfied!"
<jibel> mvo, should all of them be reported as bugs ?
<jamespage> jibel: bah - missing the media info description setter from the jenkins configuration templates.
<brendand> jibel - i can swear i'm 'losing' windows in the Spread workspaces view
<brendand> ah, that's it. it doesn't show minimised windows
<brendand> not sure if that's correct
<brendand> seems like a regression
<brendand> i seem to be using a ppa version of compiz
<jibel> brendand, #ubuntu-unity should be able to help with this.
<tehowe> Dloaded the alternate beta and attemptee an LVM install which failed - however the beta 1 is released and that test case was passed! Do I file a contradictory bug there or where? New to this.
<jibel> tehowe, report a bug against the package debian-install and attach the file /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman
<jibel> the package name is debian-installer sorry
<tehowe> Hi Jibel... do you mean in Launchpad? I'll be doing it from my Debian/Maemo smartphone
<tehowe> Also the tasksel bug is carried over from Oneiric
<tehowe> Hi Jibel... do you mean in Launchpad? I'll be doing it from my Debian/Maemo smartphone
<tehowe> Also the tasksel bug is carried over from Oneiric
<jibel> tehowe, right, in launchpad.
<roadmr> balloons: hey, I heard you had problems with checkbox-gtk :(
<balloons> i did?
<balloons> what issues? i believe its in the ppa and working great
<balloons> if it's not thats news to me ;-)
<balloons> which i'm happy to help fix
<brendand> balloons, it's not in the ppa
<brendand> balloons, just checkbox-app-testing
<brendand> balloons, checkbox-gtk is in universe. this means it can't be found if checkbox-app-testing is run from a live session
<brendand> unless the user enables universe
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> ouch
<balloons> gotcha
<balloons> can you help me fix?
<brendand> balloons, short term, you need to ask people to enable universe if they are running live
<balloons> yes because checkbox-qt is in by default now right
<balloons> that would be easiest?
<brendand> balloons, longer term, get checkbox-gtk built in your ppa
<brendand> roadmr probably knows better how to do that than me
<brendand> balloons, longest term. switch to checkbox-qt
<brendand> but we're not there yet
<balloons> yes, beta2 i hope to be using checkboxqt
<balloons> but we'll see where it is and where i am
<balloons> how did you hear about the issue?
<balloons> i'll update the docs now
<brendand> sorry about this, a decision was taken without being thought all the way through
<tehowe> Jibel, I've filed 944945 against debian installer for the alternate install ISO. Can't get logs off the machine but can report on their content via Launchpad :)
<jibel> tehowe, without the error it is impossible to know which package failed to install.
<jibel> tehowe, when it fails you can switch to a console with ctrl+arrow
<jibel> the take a picture if you cannot get the logs off the machine, or try to mount an external drive or usb stick and copy /var/log/syslog on it
<jibel> s/the/then
<balloons> brendand, no worries. i knew about the decision.. just a ton going on this week, it slipped thru. i didn't want to hold u shipping checkbox-qt
<tehowe> Okay I will try to see if a stick shows up in /dev and try to mount it then jibel
<tehowe> Log is very long so not sure how to find what's relevant if I have to take a photo?
<tehowe> Just pls don't close bug yet as it's been around for a while
<jibel> tehowe, if you don't do anything after the crash the error should be near the end of the log
<jibel> tehowe, I don't have the intention to close it :)
<tehowe> Okay :)
<jibel> you can also try to find something in the log that looks like an error. you can use nano to edit it in the installer environment
<roadmr> brendand, balloons: well if the plan is to use checkbox-qt eventually, I think the best short-term fix is to ask people to enable universe
<roadmr> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/944980
<roadmr> balloons: checkbox should be back in main once this bug gets looked at (hopefully!)
<roadmr> balloons: er, make that checkbox-gtk
<Sweetshark> hi there!
<Sweetshark> balloons seems to be afk right now. Can anyone help Sophie out getting started with checkbox here: http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/Libreoffice-qa-Ubuntu-Canonical-doing-more-manual-testing-for-LibreOffice-tp3772178p3793462.html ?
<Sweetshark> I have no experience with it at all and am a bit overcommited to learn the details and communicate them coherently.
<Sweetshark> this would be very important to get the existing upstream litmus tests into checkbox so that we have good coverage there.
<botfather> so how to i start a new instance of chromium ? i need a second browser
<botfather> and is there a way to have my session saved ? ubuntu used to keep track of what dir my xterms were working in as well
<botfather> hmm
<botfather> haha right click the icon was a good plan ;]
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<balloons> hey.. back now
<balloons> sorry, i'm going to be afk a bit on irc today
<balloons> sweetshark, what all do you need?
<anon1905> hi
<anon1905> I need help with pulling a branch for checkbox testing
<anon1905> When I ran "bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing" in terminal, it gave the error message "bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing Permission denied (publickey). ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist."
<balloons> hi anon1905
<anon1905> hi balloons
<balloons> is your lp enviroment setup?
<anon1905> BTW I am new to launchpad environment
<anon1905> so I am not aware of its details
<anon1905> I simply have an account with launchpad and I logged in from my terminal using the command "bzr launchpad-login <username>
<anon1905> do I have to do something else before pulling the branch?
<balloons> ohh, no worries
<balloons> let me find the link for you
<balloons> and we can walk thru it
<anon1905> ok
<balloons> check this page out. doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial
<anon1905> sure
<anon1905> Thanks
<balloons> see the creating a copy of another branch on that page
<balloons> try that out and see if it works
<anon1905> ok
<balloons> any luck anon1905
<anon1905> trying
<anon1905> will ping u back in 5 mins
<kenjo> upgraded to beta and have a huge problem booting. end up with just a black screen. if I boot with text I eventually get a login prompt. but the login hangs for several minutes. then I get in . I use nis and automount for home directory. nis wporks but I need to restart autofs then I can start lightdm and login. but It takes about 10 minutes to do tis procedure. and suspend obviously do not work ..
<anon1905> Hi balloons, it is not working
<anon1905> it still pops up the same error message
<balloons> hey kenjo.. sorry to hear about your troubles
<kenjo> it must have something to do with network initialization.  in the log the first kernel message has timestamp 22:40:52 but the network do not start to work until 22:43:45 duo NetworkManager[1097]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> bound.... thts 3 minutes to get an ip number. something is wrong.
<skaet> kenjo,  they are reverting the latest patch of lightdm that went in earlier today,  should be a new version available to update to shortly.
<skaet> this match what you're seeing: https://launchpad.net/bugs/944865
<skaet> ??
<anon1905> Hi Balloons, found the issue
<anon1905> the problem was with my rsa public key
<kenjo> can't create links in nautilus it's just crash
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-03
<phillw> Hi, is it possible to add  the lubuntu "Product (Upgrade)" section of the ISO Tracker? One of the testers has found a bug, but can't allocate it to the tracker.
<jibel> phillw, done
<phillw> jibel thanks, Julien is working on the bug now, but I'll still add it for tracking purposes.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<MaskedEnigma> Hello?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-04
<grmls> hi
<tehowe> I still can't get the alternate ISO (beta 1) to install. I've now added the logs that were requested https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/944945
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
